# Vera Bradley obsessed and proud of it!



## cbeeindisney

I have found the bag I am going to be bringing to WDW in August - I am in love with Vera Bradley and how comfortable they are to carry around on a daily basis, let alone in the parks! 

And I love their new colors for spring and summer, here's my new crossbody for the summer and for my trip- Clare in Camellia






and I have also purchased the Large Duffel in Happy Snails awhile back






Is anyone else on the VB bandwagon? If so, what do you use in the parks?


----------



## Heluvsme

My daughter and I also love Vera!!

CUTE crossbody by the way!  

I love that I can throw them in the washing machine and they wash up like a dream!  They're comfortable, the straps don't dig in to my shoulder, they're not heavy, there are plenty of compartments, they really fit the bill perfectly!

I recently got my daughter the XL duffel for her birthday, in Boysenberry, for our upcoming trip to the World.  It's perfect!  It's HUGE though, didn't expect it to be this big, but really, it's a great size for a week long trip!!!


----------



## jennamarie

i brought the hipster bag when i went, and it was the BEST bag i have ever brought to disney! it is light to begin with, which makes it easy to cary, and a lot of deep pockets for whatever you need to put in there! my favorite bag! I am definitely bringing it when I go back in December!

I love Vera too!


----------



## cbeeindisney

Heluvsme said:


> I recently got my daughter the XL duffel for her birthday, in Boysenberry, for our upcoming trip to the World.  It's perfect!  It's HUGE though, didn't expect it to be this big, but really, it's a great size for a week long trip!!!



I have never washed any of mine yet, but I'm happy to know that they wash well! Thanks!


----------



## cbeeindisney

I love the hipster also, I have a few, but thought I'd try the clare for this upcoming trip!


----------



## jennamarie

i really like that bag, and i love that new pattern, i think it is my favorite! i have the night and day right now!


----------



## aubriee

I used to always carry a mini hipster to WDW, but a couple of years ago started going mostly bagless. I bought several pairs of cargo shorts and capris that I use only at WDW, so don't carry a bag at all.  However, if I happen to wear a pair that don't have cargo pockets, I carry one of the Vera Bradley wristlets.  I have alot of them, but prefer the All in One or Carry it All.  I have about twenty of them. lol

For the flights down there I have the 21" rolling duffel in blue rhapsody with a small duffel and a large back pack to match, and several of the small and large duffels in different prints.  I also have the garment bag in cupcake green with a small duffel to match.  I also have Miller bags, a Weekender, Get Carried Away tote, several of the large backpacks, as well as alot of the older smaler backpacks.  I have all three of the hanging organizers (the large one, the mini, and the Essentials).  I have makeup bags coming out my ears (small x4, medium x4, large x2, bow, Three to Get Ready, Trip kits x4, Brush & Pencil x2, Kiss & Makeup x2, the big round travel one, a couple of the quart size clear ones, a larger clear plastic seashell, and a Kiss Me Twice lipstick case).  I also have a couple of the pill boxes, a couple of Ditty bags, the clear lotion bag, two travel belts (fannypacks), slim case, sunglasses x2, sunglass cases, envelopes x2, several zip ID cases with matching lanyards, alot of tech cases, contact cases (use one for contacts and one to hold my MP3 player), calculator, pens, check book covers, lunch kit, lots of wallets and smaller purses, lots of coin purses, several Betsys, Angled totes, alot of Villagers, Vera, Pleated totes, and probably about twenty of the mini hipsters and about the same number of wristlets.  Plus several of the full size hipsters.  Yeah, I'm Vera obsessed.  I really need to get rid of alot of it, but just can't seem to do it.  I have a whole closet in a spare bedroom that has  hanging organizers and is stuffed completely full of Vera Bradley.


----------



## pharmjenn

My niece has loved them for years, so I got here a hipster last summer. Then this year I bought myself a bunch of things with the big promotion last month. Love the look of the hipster, but haven't started using it yet. I have been using another one that is absolutely perfect. Don't remember the name, but it was the free bag when you spend $X.


----------



## cbeeindisney

pharmjenn said:


> My niece has loved them for years, so I got here a hipster last summer. Then this year I bought myself a bunch of things with the big promotion last month.



You will love it when you do! I have the hipster in several colors, thinking about bringing that along with my new bag to WDW with me to switch off and on, it fits A LOT!


----------



## Heluvsme

Wow Aubriee... I'm so envious!!!  I'd love to have a closet FULL of Vera!! 

I love the hipster as well, and the wristlet is GREAT for when I just make quick trips around town.. I love it!!  I need more room when I go to Disney, we carry sunscreen as well as our camera, phone, keys, credit cards, sunglasses, etc, my wristlet wouldn't cover it for me.  But, I also have done the cargo capri route, love the extra pockets and being able to go bagless!!


----------



## wdwgirl03

I got the Clare in Priscilla Pink for my trip (we went in April) and it was perfect.  I normally use the hipster but my camera is a little bulkier so I liked the extra depth of the Clare.

I am VB obsessed...I have a ton.  FYI, the summer sale starts tomorrow and the fall colors will be out at the end of June.


----------



## ToddyLu

Hipster and Mini Hipster are fantastic.  If you are a VB fan....try to get to the national sale in Fort Wayne , IN.  It is a convention center full of Vera at ridiculous prices and it gets cheaper everyday.  I am now the official VB purchaser for the girls at work and she is usually the first site I check online in the a.m.  My Mom, MIL and I went to the sale in 2008 from MS.  It was well worth it.  

This year I used Minis at WDW and packed my large Hobo for the plane ride.  My nieces get pieces all the time as gifts.  My two youngest are going to get a collection of Twirly Pink and English Meadow in a couple of years.  I never pay full price for VB.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

I'm absolutely addicted. I have all sizes and shapes. I use the large duffle bag instead of suitcases since we drive. In the parks, I have used the mini hipster, the regular hipster, one of the older backpacks, the small backpack...etc. My husband even supports my addiction by buying me a new VB for my birthday and Christmas.

I love that they can be washed and hold their color and shape, just remember if you have one with the cardboard in the bottom to take it out, which is so easy to do with VB bags.


----------



## aubriee

ToddyLu said:


> Hipster and Mini Hipster are fantastic.  If you are a VB fan....try to get to the national sale in Fort Wayne , IN.  It is a convention center full of Vera at ridiculous prices and it gets cheaper everyday.  I am now the official VB purchaser for the girls at work and she is usually the first site I check online in the a.m.  My Mom, MIL and I went to the sale in 2008 from MS.  It was well worth it.
> 
> This year I used Minis at WDW and packed my large Hobo for the plane ride.  My nieces get pieces all the time as gifts.  My two youngest are going to get a collection of Twirly Pink and English Meadow in a couple of years.  I never pay full price for VB.



I seldom pay full price either.  I got most of mine on ebay for alot cheaper than the VB site or either of the stores that carry them around here.  When I was at WDW May 4th-12th, we went out to the outlet and found some good prices too.  I got another wristlet and an angled tote that were both on clearance, then everything in the store was another 20% off.  I got the $63.00 angled tote for like $23.00.  I would love to go to the national sale in ID though.


----------



## the little marla

love love love vera  i use the mini hipster or the mini bookbag in the parks!!! they are soo comfy!


----------



## jpmom97

I love Vera and not ashamed to admit I am adicted A few of mine have broke and I am very sad about it.  I have emailed them about it and haven't gotten an answer about whether they will fix them for me.  They weren't abused, I have 30 Vera's so they go into rotation.


----------



## cbeeindisney

wdwgirl03 said:


> I am VB obsessed...I have a ton.  FYI, the summer sale starts tomorrow and the fall colors will be out at the end of June.



Ah, thank you! I'm looking for a reason to get some more colors in more styles!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

I am sooo excited, I got a birthday card from VB yesterday for $20 off a purchase of $20 or more for my birthday next month.


----------



## leanne2255

I was hesitant about her bags, but no more. Bought the weekender which I just used on my last WDW trip and it was fabulous.  Enough room for clothes,shoes, iPad and wallet. 

I just bought the matching purse which has enough space for the iPad on my next trip.  The pattern is "Ellie Blue".


----------



## Qltrgrl2

I am also a fan of Vera bags.  My favorite part of the bags is the weight.  They are so light that having to carry them all day long is not a chore (unless you fill it with rocks!).  I have given up leather bags in favor of these and of course they are perfect for a day at Disney parks!


----------



## AshleeH

I will always take Vera to the parks! My small Java Blue backpack has gone with us the last two trips. It was starting to wear a bit (and I like to sell them before they get so bad that no one wants them) so I decided to upgrade when VB online had a sale on backpacks a few months ago. 

I am the proud owner of a brand new small backpack in Buttercup:

Buttercup Backpack

I can't wait to break it in . Java Blue was my previous favorite pattern, but I fell in love with Buttercup! I had a Buttercup wristlet last year, but it was more hassle than helpful (it would be great as a wallet and I might take it for that purpose this year, but not to have by itself).

I also found a great deal on Ebay for the Buttercup Mini Hipster - I got it specifically for Disney, but I've already used it more often than my regular purse! I plan on putting it in the backpack when I take it and using just the hipster on lighter days in the parks when I'm not taking my big camera. Both of these will also be traveling to Disney World this year and Disneyland next year - I can't wait .


----------



## ollynholly

Oh I'm a huge Vera fan!  My best friend and I go out to the annual Outlet sale, we've gone for the passed 4 years.  We have such a great time!  

Anyway, I plan on using my Folkloric Hipster (one purchase from the outlet sale) this year at Disney.  

My husband just smiles at my collection.


----------



## ollynholly

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I am sooo excited, I got a birthday card from VB yesterday for $20 off a purchase of $20 or more for my birthday next month.



I got one too!  I also have a $20 off your next $75 purchase...I'm trying to save that one til the new outlet store opens up in my area!


----------



## ollynholly

aubriee said:


> For the flights down there I have the 21" rolling duffel in blue rhapsody with a small duffel and a large back pack to match,




I am so jealous of your BR rolling duffel!  My friend bought a 21" suitcase in Make Me Blush for an amazing deal.  Ever since she got it, I've been searching high and low for BR luggage.  No luck of course.  So I keep watching all the luggage that keeps coming out in hopes I'll fall in love with something there.

I bought BR duffels, weekender and hanging organizer last year.  But I already had duffels in Mesa Red and made the tough decision to sell them.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

ollynholly said:


> I got one too!  I also have a $20 off your next $75 purchase...I'm trying to save that one til the new outlet store opens up in my area!



I was thrilled to get it, but hate that I have to wait until June to be able to use it and this one has to be used online, that's fine, too, but I wanted to use it at the VB outlet in Orlando, if we get to go. I may hold onto it and ask when we go in there.


----------



## ollynholly

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I was thrilled to get it, but hate that I have to wait until June to be able to use it and this one has to be used online, that's fine, too, but I wanted to use it at the VB outlet in Orlando, if we get to go. I may hold onto it and ask when we go in there.




I read the back of it and it does say it can be used at the Vera Bradley Stores excluding two.  It doesn't say anything about outlets, I checked that out.  I'm going to take it to the new outlet coming in June here.  Worth a shot.  If not, I'm sure I can find something online...


----------



## wdwgirl03

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I was thrilled to get it, but hate that I have to wait until June to be able to use it and this one has to be used online, that's fine, too, but I wanted to use it at the VB outlet in Orlando, if we get to go. I may hold onto it and ask when we go in there.



If you are talking about the birthday cards, those can be used in signature stores.  They actually just started it where you can use it online.


----------



## cbeeindisney

ollynholly said:


> I got one too!  I also have a $20 off your next $75 purchase...I'm trying to save that one til the new outlet store opens up in my area!



Didn't even know they had outlet stores, I'll have to check if there are any around me!


----------



## cbeeindisney

Has anyone bought either one of these patterns yet? I just want to buy something to have these colors in my collection! 











I can't say that I NEED anything, but I really WANT something!


----------



## ollynholly

cbeeindisney said:


> Has anyone bought either one of these patterns yet? I just want to buy something to have these colors in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I NEED anything, but I really WANT something!




I bought a Lime's Up Visor and I love it!!  I think a Hipster is in my future


----------



## ollynholly

cbeeindisney said:


> Didn't even know they had outlet stores, I'll have to check if there are any around me!



check vb website and it should list all of their outlet stores
Hope you find one in your area!  Mine's not listed yet, but according to my outlet mall's website vb is coming in june!


----------



## wdwgirl03

cbeeindisney said:


> Has anyone bought either one of these patterns yet? I just want to buy something to have these colors in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I NEED anything, but I really WANT something!



I have the Lime's Up e-reader sleeve.  Love it!  Such a fun pattern.  I also really like the Island Blooms.  But the fall colors are cute too...it's too hard to pick just one.


----------



## ToddyLu

I just want you all to know that I asked the managment at the outlet sale to please do a Disney pattern in 2008, a cute Hidden Mickey one or one for the Holidays.  Of course his answer was that it had to do with the expense of licensing Disney...I told him "you have no idea how popular these bags are with girls in WDW. You would make a killing".  "Nah I don't see that happening"....sorry Vera, Dooney got there first and I wanted to say "told ya so".   

It was interesting, he said their colorful patterns do very well in the South and west of the MS (at that time, a new budding market) in CA, they like black and darker patterns.


----------



## aubriee

aubriee said:


> For the flights down there I have the 21" rolling duffel in blue rhapsody with a small duffel and a large back pack to match, and several of the small and large duffels in different prints.





ollynholly said:


> I am so jealous of your BR rolling duffel!  My friend bought a 21" suitcase in Make Me Blush for an amazing deal.  Ever since she got it, I've been searching high and low for BR luggage.  No luck of course.  So I keep watching all the luggage that keeps coming out in hopes I'll fall in love with something there.
> 
> I bought BR duffels, weekender and hanging organizer last year.  But I already had duffels in Mesa Red and made the tough decision to sell them.



I too loved the Blue Rhapsody print as soon as it came out, but didn't want to pay full price for it.  I went on ebay and got a mini hipster, Amy purse, wallet, trip kit, all in one wristlet, zip ID case with lanyard, Villager, large packpack, two tech wristlets, Kiss and Makeup, and a small, medium, and large make up bag.  Then lo and behold several months later I was just checking on the Vera Bradley site and on their home page they were advertising a big sale on all their luggage.  They had the Blue Rhapsody rolling duffel on sale.  I looked at that silly bag for several days, trying to talk myself out of it, but just had to have it.  The price was just too good to pass up.  I then decided that neither the big back pack nor the Villager really hold enough for a personal item for a flight, so went back to ebay and got a really good deal on a small duffel to match it.  Every single one of the pieces I got on ebay were new with tags, but I still found great deals on them.  I just hate to pay full retail prices, so frequently find what I want on the VB site or else in the store, then go on ebay, where I almost always get them ALOT cheaper.  I've noticed though that for some reason the Blue Rhapsody, Poppy Fields, and the Symphony in Hue prints are remaining quite a bit more expensive than alot of the other retired prints on ebay.  I had wanted a Blue Rhapsody garment bag, but they were just too expensive.  I was able to get a green cupcakes garment bag with a green cupcake small duffel (both brand new with tags), cheaper than I could get just a Blue Rhapsody garment bag by itself.  When I find a print I really like, I always go overboard and buy too much in one print.  I was the same way with the Blue Mediterranean print and the Raspberry Fizz. lol

I just can't seem to make myself sell my old Vera Bradley's.  I have given alot away to my D-I-Ls and grand daughter, but just can't seem to let them go out of the family. lol  I really need to though.  I've got the small and the large duffels in multiple prints. There is no way I need that many. Most I never use.


----------



## aubriee

oops, duplicate


----------



## aubriee

ollynholly said:


> I read the back of it and it does say it can be used at the Vera Bradley Stores excluding two.  It doesn't say anything about outlets, I checked that out.  I'm going to take it to the new outlet coming in June here.  Worth a shot.  If not, I'm sure I can find something online...



Please post if you are able to use it at an outlet store. We're going to WDW Oct 27th-Nov 4th, so will actually be in Orlando on my birthday this year.  Hopefully I may get one of those birthday coupons too.  When we were at WDW a couple of weeks ago, we ran over to the Premium Outlet on Vineland and stopped off in the VB outlet.  I got an angled tote and a wristlet for a very good price. Both were already on sale, plus they were having a 20% off everything in the store, including clearance items.  If I hadn't been doing carry on only that trip I could have went crazy in that store.  I had met a friend down there and she was laughing asking how I was going to squeeze that angled tote and wristlet in my carry on to get home, since I had already bought several other things.  I was thinking I might have to leave some clothes at WDW, but my VB bags were coming back to Texas one way or another. lol  I managed to squeeze everything into my carry on though.


----------



## cbeeindisney

ToddyLu said:


> I just want you all to know that I asked the managment at the outlet sale to please do a Disney pattern in 2008, a cute Hidden Mickey one or one for the Holidays.  Of course his answer was that it had to do with the expense of licensing Disney...I told him "you have no idea how popular these bags are with girls in WDW. You would make a killing".  "Nah I don't see that happening"....sorry Vera, Dooney got there first and I wanted to say "told ya so".
> 
> It was interesting, he said their colorful patterns do very well in the South and west of the MS (at that time, a new budding market) in CA, they like black and darker patterns.



That would've been perfect! I looked into the Dooney bags too, I thought the crossbody was cute, but $255, no way!  I can't ever see myself spending that kind of money for a small bag. That was a mistake on VB's part!


----------



## cbeeindisney

wdwgirl03 said:


> I have the Lime's Up e-reader sleeve.  Love it!  Such a fun pattern.  I also really like the Island Blooms.  But the fall colors are cute too...it's too hard to pick just one.



That's a good idea! 

I love the summery colors!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

ollynholly said:


> I read the back of it and it does say it can be used at the Vera Bradley Stores excluding two.  It doesn't say anything about outlets, I checked that out.  I'm going to take it to the new outlet coming in June here.  Worth a shot.  If not, I'm sure I can find something online...





wdwgirl03 said:


> If you are talking about the birthday cards, those can be used in signature stores.  They actually just started it where you can use it online.



I can't even use it until June, so I will take it to Orlando and try to get to the outlet there. 

I was looking at the website yesterday and came upon the Lizzy and decided to go get one for our upcoming Disney trip, it is small and the strap is long enough to go across my large body and it's the pefect size.






I'm not sure if you can see it or not.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

wdwgirl03 said:


> I have the Lime's Up e-reader sleeve.  Love it!  Such a fun pattern.  I also really like the Island Blooms.  But the fall colors are cute too...it's too hard to pick just one.



I have the Sweetheart Shoulder Bag in Island Blooms and I love it, I got it when they had it for $34.99


----------



## strmtroopr96

I have always used a Hipster for Disney trips but since getting a new camera, I needed something with a little more room. I ended up getting a Clare in Very Berry Paisley. I am hoping it will work as well as the Hipsters have in the past.


----------



## cbeeindisney

strmtroopr96 said:


> I have always used a Hipster for Disney trips but since getting a new camera, I needed something with a little more room. I ended up getting a Clare in Very Berry Paisley. I am hoping it will work as well as the Hipsters have in the past.



I have also always used the hipster, which I love, but wanted something a little different for this next trip- the one in the OP. The Clare is great and really cute! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## cbeeindisney

DBF bought me VB luggage tags and hanging organizer for Disney, haven't used it yet, waiting to break this in  I imagine it will be pretty useful in the room- anyone else have this or any of the makeup bags?


----------



## strmtroopr96

cbeeindisney said:


> I have also always used the hipster, which I love, but wanted something a little different for this next trip- the one in the OP. The Clare is great and really cute! I hope you enjoy it!



I hope so too!   I went back and forth over what to get. I actually first bought yet another Hipster because it seemed bigger than the others that I have. But then had second thoughts and returned it. I then was caught between a Saddle Up and the Clare. I wasn't sure if the Saddle Up would be too much space (believe me I would have filled it though LOL). 

I had credit to use at a local store so paid less than half for my bag so that was great. I just wished they had more of a selection in colors for the Clare. They had the new prints and then the Very Berry Paisley. While I liked the new prints in the Hipster and other style bags, I didn't like them as much on the Clare but the Very Berry Paisley seemed to work well on it. I was really wanting Happy Snails but no Clares in that print.


----------



## stitch34

cbeeindisney said:


> Has anyone bought either one of these patterns yet? I just want to buy something to have these colors in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I NEED anything, but I really WANT something!



Just bought both patterns last week, actually. I got the Island Blooms in oh, can't think of name of bag - newer bag and very small for everyday.

Then got Limes up in Clare - replacing my park hipster with this.  Was torn about which color to get, so well, got a bag in each!

Can't wait to use my new Clare next month!  Just seems comfier to wear to me than the hipster, and like that it seems roomier... but am gonna miss the zipped pockets the hipster had!


----------



## linda_loo

I'm not ashamed to admit it either!  I have some purses, but don't seem to use them often... I do use a big tote for work, a wristlet, and a lot of small organizing-items, like make-up bags.  I plan to use a Vera backpack in WDW.  I have 2 kids and like to carry water bottles, sunscreen and snacks.  I love how light they are, and that I can wash them.  Very practical.

I tend to hit their sale section once or twice/year to buy teacher presents and stocking stuffers.  Love the little notebooks and changepurses!


----------



## cbeeindisney

strmtroopr96 said:


> While I liked the new prints in the Hipster and other style bags, I didn't like them as much on the Clare but the Very Berry Paisley seemed to work well on it. I was really wanting Happy Snails but no Clares in that print.



I just found the Clare in Happy Snails online at verabradley.com, if you're still interested. I love, love that pattern, I have my large duffel in that color! If all else fails, always visit the online store, they always have a better selection and great sale items!


----------



## cbeeindisney

stitch34 said:


> Just bought both patterns last week, actually. I got the Island Blooms in oh, can't think of name of bag - newer bag and very small for everyday.
> 
> Then got Limes up in Clare - replacing my park hipster with this.  Was torn about which color to get, so well, got a bag in each!
> 
> Can't wait to use my new Clare next month!  Just seems comfier to wear to me than the hipster, and like that it seems roomier... but am gonna miss the zipped pockets the hipster had!



When in doubt, get both! I love it!  I'm glad you say that about Clare, because I also bought it to replace my hipster and was and still am a little doubtful that it can carry as much in the parks.  It definitely feels a little bit more comfortable, like it shapes around your body a little better.





linda_loo said:


> I tend to hit their sale section once or twice/year to buy teacher presents and stocking stuffers.  Love the little notebooks and changepurses!



I wish you were one of my student's parents!


----------



## KristiKat

My VB addiction has just begun in the last month. I just ordered my 3rd bag within a month. My 1st was the Hipster in Limes Up, it's very pretty, love it. The other two have not arrived yet but they are Lizzy in Folkloric and the Mini Hipster in Rhythm and Blues. I couldn't resist the mini once they put them all on sale for $29.


----------



## ollynholly

cbeeindisney said:


> DBF bought me VB luggage tags and hanging organizer for Disney, haven't used it yet, waiting to break this in  I imagine it will be pretty useful in the room- anyone else have this or any of the makeup bags?



Love this!  I use my hanging organizer all the time!  It came in handy when we were on our Disney cruise too!


----------



## aubriee

cbeeindisney said:


> DBF bought me VB luggage tags and hanging organizer for Disney, haven't used it yet, waiting to break this in  I imagine it will be pretty useful in the room- anyone else have this or any of the makeup bags?



As a certified Vera Bradley addict yes I do.  I have that larger hanging organizer in two different prints.  It's perfect for the room and unless I'm doing carry on only, I always carry one with me.  I also have the mini hanging organizer and the Essentials Cosmetic organizer that I use if I'm doing carry on only.  I also have the Three to Get Ready, the round Travel Cosmetics, Kiss & Make Up in two prints, slim case, three Trip Kits in different colors, clear seashell, Brush & Pencil, the retired Bow cosmetic, clear lotion bag, the retired clear cosmetic pouch in two colors, ten tech cases in different colors, and the small, medium, and large cosmetic bags in multiple colors.  I have always had a weakness for cosmetic bags, so have them to match most of my bags.


----------



## cbeeindisney

aubriee said:


> As a certified Vera Bradley addict yes I do.  I have that larger hanging organizer in two different prints.  It's perfect for the room and unless I'm doing carry on only, I always carry one with me.  I also have the mini hanging organizer and the Essentials Cosmetic organizer that I use if I'm doing carry on only.  I also have the Three to Get Ready, the round Travel Cosmetics, Kiss & Make Up in two prints, slim case, three Trip Kits in different colors, clear seashell, Brush & Pencil, the retired Bow cosmetic, clear lotion bag, the retired clear cosmetic pouch in two colors, ten tech cases in different colors, and the small, medium, and large cosmetic bags in multiple colors.  I have always had a weakness for cosmetic bags, so have them to match most of my bags.



wow! I think it's safe to say that you have a whole lot more than I do, I need to come shopping at your house!


----------



## ollynholly

Saw this on my FB news feed and thought I'd share!

Restyled Weekender coming soon:  

http://www.ohmyvera.com/2012/06/fall-2012-restyled-vera-bradley.html?spref=fb


----------



## cbeeindisney

ollynholly said:


> Saw this on my FB news feed and thought I'd share!
> 
> Restyled Weekender coming soon:
> 
> http://www.ohmyvera.com/2012/06/fall-2012-restyled-vera-bradley.html?spref=fb



Thanks!


----------



## ollynholly

I was able to use my $20 birthday coupon at Vera Outlet plus a $20 coupon off $75 purchase (which they turned into a 20% coupon, they said it'd be better than the $20).  The store was having an extra 20% off everything.  I had $118 birthday money on me to my total for my new vera 21" expandable luggage was:

$31.88!!!   No joke!  I have the receipt!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

ollynholly said:


> I was able to use my $20 birthday coupon at Vera Outlet plus a $20 coupon off $75 purchase (which they turned into a 20% coupon, they said it'd be better than the $20).  The store was having an extra 20% off everything.  I had $118 birthday money on me to my total for my new vera 21" expandable luggage was:
> 
> $31.88!!!   No joke!  I have the receipt!



That's an amazing deal

We didn't make it to the outlet in Orlando to use mine, I will have to use it online before the end of the month.


----------



## MandM22

Just wanted to share with a fellow Vera fan...there is a Vera Bradley outlet store at the Orlando Premium Outlets (8200 Vineland Avenue, Orlando, FL 32821 Phone is 407-238-7787).  Happy shopping


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

MandM22 said:


> Just wanted to share with a fellow Vera fan...there is a Vera Bradley outlet store at the Orlando Premium Outlets (8200 Vineland Avenue, Orlando, FL 32821 Phone is 407-238-7787).  Happy shopping



Do you (or anyone else) know what patterns they have at the outlet right now?  Thanks!


----------



## aubriee

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Do you (or anyone else) know what patterns they have at the outlet right now?  Thanks!



When I was there the first week of May they had all the patterns.  They also had a section over in the left hand, back corner that was full of retired patterns on clearance.  Plus everything in the store was like 20% off that day (including clearance items).  I got the $68.00 angled tote in Simply Violet for like $23.00 and a $30.00 Double ID wristlet in Folkloric for like $14.00.  If I hadn't been doing carry on only that trip I could have went wild in there that day.  As it was, the friend I was with (who had also done carry on only) was laughing at me, asking how I was going to get the angled tote in my carry on.  I told her I'd leave some clothes at WDW if I had to, but the Vera Bradley was getting on that plane somehow.  Thank goodness those bags are cloth and fold fairly flat.  Oh, they also had those cute VB caculators for like $4.00.  I already had one, but for that price picked up a couple for both my daughter in laws.


----------



## ollynholly

Don't forget!  This is the weekend for this deal!  If I didn't just make a Vera purchase, I would definitely jump on this one.  



ollynholly said:


> Saw this on my FB news feed and thought I'd share!
> 
> Restyled Weekender coming soon:
> 
> http://www.ohmyvera.com/2012/06/fall-2012-restyled-vera-bradley.html?spref=fb


----------



## aubriee

ollynholly said:


> Don't forget!  This is the weekend for this deal!  If I didn't just make a Vera purchase, I would definitely jump on this one.



Ooooh! I think I hate you. Just kidding!  I already have the original Weekender in English Meadow (along with a makeup bag, tech bag, wristlet, and Get Carried Away Tote in the same pattern) so definitely do not need another weekender, makeup bag, or tech bag.  But with the $20.00 off code Vera Bradley sent me a couple of weeks ago, I could get the new weekender, tech bag, and small make up bag for just $79.00.  I just tried the code to see if it could be used in conjunction with this deal and it worked (taking $20.00 off the total price).  I guess the store would honor it too.  If not, the VB site is also offering $5.00 shipping right now, so it would be almost as cheap to order them.  Oooh, I do not need another Weekender, I do not need another Weekender, I do not need another Weekender.  Oh, why did I have to see this post.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

I can't believe I am having such a hard time picking out something to buy with my birthday code, but I will not let it go to waste!


----------



## luvdisney00

ollynholly said:


> Love this!  I use my hanging organizer all the time!  It came in handy when we were on our Disney cruise too!



My daughter just bought this one and it is so cute and organized!

I too have a closet full, I just love them and it's great that my 2 teen DDs love them too as we all share our bags.


----------



## ollynholly

aubriee said:


> Ooooh! I think I hate you. Just kidding!  I already have the original Weekender in English Meadow (along with a makeup bag, tech bag, wristlet, and Get Carried Away Tote in the same pattern) so definitely do not need another weekender, makeup bag, or tech bag.  But with the $20.00 off code Vera Bradley sent me a couple of weeks ago, I could get the new weekender, tech bag, and small make up bag for just $79.00.  I just tried the code to see if it could be used in conjunction with this deal and it worked (taking $20.00 off the total price).  I guess the store would honor it too.  If not, the VM site is also offering $5.00 shipping right now, so it would be almost as cheap to order them.  Oooh, I do not need another Weekender, I do not need another Weekender, I do not need another Weekender.  Oh, why did I have to see this post.




sorry!!  But that is a pretty good deal with your $20 code.  I saved mine to use on my luggage.  I do not need a weekender either, especially considering I have a duffel set, an xl duffel, and now a metropolitan (just HAD to get it to go with my luggage) and a miller bag.  I think I'm set without the weekender.  But I did forward the email to my MIL, you know, just incase she wanted one.  And if she so happens to buy her fav DIL one too..well, I just can't help that, right!?!


----------



## ollynholly

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I can't believe I am having such a hard time picking out something to buy with my birthday code, but I will not let it go to waste!



You will find something!   I'm the same way.  I have a few other birthday coupons to use for other stores, that I will not let go to waste either!


----------



## Oz-kateer

Sitting here so jealous - we can't get VB in Australia.  No idea why.  And VB won't ship down here either.  I either have to find someone who will send them on to me or have to wait until I get to the US and then buy up.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

ollynholly said:


> You will find something!   I'm the same way.  I have a few other birthday coupons to use for other stores, that I will not let go to waste either!



I know I will, I'm hoping for a good sale email over the next few days. I got other coupons, too. I guess I will use them next weekend when I get a chance to go out and shop.


----------



## cbeeindisney

aubriee said:


> Oooh, I do not need another Weekender, I do not need another Weekender, I do not need another Weekender.  Oh, why did I have to see this post.



Do we ever really NEED anything? I thought it was a great idea to start this thread...now I'm just feeling like I NEED to buy as much as everyone else  It's a vicious cycle!


----------



## ericamcl

Big time Vera addict here - I bought pretty much the entire Mocha Rouge collection last summer - including the luggage- luckily my DH wasn't too upset when I dropped about $1,000.00 in one trip.
He said I deserved if after the year we had had 

I actually just cleaned out some of my "old" vera and posted it for sale online...gotta make room for new prints!


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

As I search for the PERFECT park bag (found really really great ones, but nothing perfect yet), I of course found out that DISers like Vera Bradley.  I had never heard of it before.  

And at first glance, I wanted to puke.  I thought the prints were hideous, garish, and bag-lady looking.  But I couldn't stop from reading posts day after day over how much DISers love their Vera bags.  And picture after picture showed women my age or younger (and some more experienced - no one older of course  ) with cute bags that even with their print, didn't compete with them or overwhelm them.  

So I got an Amazon gift certificate for a work reward and thought I'd try one out.  I ordered the hipster in the darkest color I could find that I thought the print would suit me (happy snails).  I got it last fall, used it and was teased by my family for carrying it.  Well, I typically am a small black leather purse kind of person.  Hmmm...  But what I couldn't get over was the weight, the construction, and the utility of the bag.  The bag was light weight, comfortable, sturdily made, with lots of useful pockets and could also be washed in the washer!   

I decided to venture over to the Vera Bradley website and what did I find - lots and lots and lots of fun accessories.  Now THESE I could work with!  My permenant wallet is now the double kiss lock wallet in twirly birds.  I love how unique it is, and perfect for what I use it for.  And that pink color gives me just enough punch to accent my bag.  Friends remark on how it reminds them of Hawaii, or just how pretty and fun it is.  All those fun items with their different locks, zips, snaps, straps, pockets, and features, really got me on the Vera bandwagon. 

I rarely use the hipster that I originally bought but I did use it to determine how I would like another purse to really look (especially in the size and the color).  I recently bought this to take to Disney and it is perfect for me (Lizzy in Twirly birds):






And I also bought a bunch of accessories to go with my Disney couture bag and I'm super pleased with the Deco Daisy 'Mickey' color:






Even my DD8 is on the bandwagon.  We love to share our Vera items and figure out the best way to accessorize our carry-on bags and our purses.  

So I do like Vera and I have bought quite a few items now but not everything is perfect.  
-I did not like the 'one for the money' wallet.  It is a huge size wallet with very little space to put anything.  
-I also bought the metropolitan and have found it to be just slightly too big to store under the seat of the aisle airplane seat.  I do manage to shove it in there and push my feet so that I don't have to put it overhead, but it's not perfect.  
-I also bought one of the tech wallets and it is really bulky.  I haven't found a good use for it.  

What I love, love, love:
-Mini hanging toiletry case - I use mine for cosmetics and my daughter uses her as a toiletry case.
-Double kiss coin purse - as an everyday wallet - so cute!
-Small cosmetic pouch - I added a wristlet strap to it and put it in my purse.  I can take it out of one purse and put it in another.  I can also pull the cosmetic pouch out of my purse and still carry it to a restroom as a chic looking bag.
-Cosmetic bag - I can't remember the name but it is a perfect size for my work items and is vinyl lined (with a nice print, not clear!) with an outside magnetic pocket, and two inside mesh pockets.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> As I search for the PERFECT park bag (found really really great ones, but nothing perfect yet), I of course found out that DISers like Vera Bradley.  I had never heard of it before.
> 
> And at first glance, I wanted to puke.  I thought the prints were hideous, garish, and bag-lady looking.  But I couldn't stop from reading posts day after day over how much DISers love their Vera bags.  And picture after picture showed women my age or younger (and some more experienced - no one older of course  ) with cute bags that even with their print, didn't compete with them or overwhelm them.
> 
> So I got an Amazon gift certificate for a work reward and thought I'd try one out.  I ordered the hipster in the darkest color I could find that I thought the print would suit me (happy snails).  I got it last fall, used it and was teased by my family for carrying it.  Well, I typically am a small black leather purse kind of person.  Hmmm...  But what I couldn't get over was the weight, the construction, and the utility of the bag.  The bag was light weight, comfortable, sturdily made, with lots of useful pockets and could also be washed in the washer!
> 
> I decided to venture over to the Vera Bradley website and what did I find - lots and lots and lots of fun accessories.  Now THESE I could work with!  My permenant wallet is now the double kiss lock wallet in twirly birds.  I love how unique it is, and perfect for what I use it for.  And that pink color gives me just enough punch to accent my bag.  Friends remark on how it reminds them of Hawaii, or just how pretty and fun it is.  All those fun items with their different locks, zips, snaps, straps, pockets, and features, really got me on the Vera bandwagon.
> 
> I rarely use the hipster that I originally bought but I did use it to determine how I would like another purse to really look (especially in the size and the color).  I recently bought this to take to Disney and it is perfect for me (Lizzy in Twirly birds):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also bought a bunch of accessories to go with my Disney couture bag and I'm super pleased with the Deco Daisy 'Mickey' color:
> 
> 
> Even my DD8 is on the bandwagon.  We love to share our Vera items and figure out the best way to accessorize our carry-on bags and our purses.
> 
> So I do like Vera and I have bought quite a few items now but not everything is perfect.
> -I did not like the 'one for the money' wallet.  It is a huge size wallet with very little space to put anything.
> -I also bought the metropolitan and have found it to be just slightly too big to store under the seat of the aisle airplane seat.  I do manage to shove it in there and push my feet so that I don't have to put it overhead, but it's not perfect.
> -I also bought one of the tech wallets and it is really bulky.  I haven't found a good use for it.
> 
> What I love, love, love:
> -Mini hanging toiletry case - I use mine for cosmetics and my daughter uses her as a toiletry case.
> -Double kiss coin purse - as an everyday wallet - so cute!
> -Small cosmetic pouch - I added a wristlet strap to it and put it in my purse.  I can take it out of one purse and put it in another.  I can also pull the cosmetic pouch out of my purse and still carry it to a restroom as a chic looking bag.
> -Cosmetic bag - I can't remember the name but it is a perfect size for my work items and is vinyl lined (with a nice print, not clear!) with an outside magnetic pocket, and two inside mesh pockets.




I bought that one in Lime's Up for our trip 2 weeks ago and it was the perfect size for everything. I got the matching Zip ID and it worked perfect for the cash I was carrying and I could put my ticket and room kep in the back zipper section. I'm a larger girl and it easily went across me and didn't weigh me down like the hipster did.


----------



## Echo queen

I won 3 VB auctions on ebay today and earlier this month at the outlet in Orlando I bought 4 VB items, but I'm not obsessed

Cutes items.


----------



## ollynholly

http://www.verabradley.com/category/Category/Dorm-Room/937/pc/638.uts


Almost makes me want to go back to school, not quite though!  
But how much fun!?!


----------



## ollynholly

Echo queen said:


> I won 3 VB auctions on ebay today and earlier this month at the outlet in Orlando I bought 4 VB items, but I'm not obsessed
> 
> Cutes items.



yeah...been there!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

cbeeindisney said:


> Has anyone bought either one of these patterns yet? I just want to buy something to have these colors in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I NEED anything, but I really WANT something!



I bought the Saddle Up, Turn Lock Wallet, & of course, matching key chain in Limes Up.  These were my first VB purchases. EVER.  It was a "girls' weekend" and all the cool kids were doing it.  I've wanted a VB for a while, but never took the time to look for one. I LOVE mine! I want to buy myself a Hipster for the WDW, and a mini Hipster for DD's 12th  bday. Finding a pattern is what's so hard. I like Viva la Vera, because it matches everything, but my BFF has it & I don't wanna steal her pattern! I would like something kinda like Symphony in Hue, but I don't see it in the Hipsters. I guess I'll wait for the Fall collection.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Does anybody ever look at the blog OhMyVera?  Apparently some of the stores are having the Winter 2012 preview now and she posted a little video/pictures of 3 of the patterns.  Sounds like there will be another set for winter too.  It is so hard to keep up with all the patterns these days.  There's 6 coming out for fall, and then atleast 3 more for winter?!  Crazy!

Here's the link to the Winter patterns.  What do you think?  I think Ribbons is cute.  
http://www.ohmyvera.com/


----------



## cbeeindisney

weHEARTmickey said:


> I bought the Saddle Up, Turn Lock Wallet, & of course, matching key chain in Limes Up.  These were my first VB purchases. EVER.  It was a "girls' weekend" and all the cool kids were doing it.  I've wanted a VB for a while, but never took the time to look for one. I LOVE mine! I want to buy myself a Hipster for the WDW, and a mini Hipster for DD's 12th  bday. Finding a pattern is what's so hard. I like Viva la Vera, because it matches everything, but my BFF has it & I don't wanna steal her pattern! I would like something kinda like Symphony in Hue, but I don't see it in the Hipsters. I guess I'll wait for the Fall collection.



I love all the colors, but it's so hard trying to pick a favorite, especially when you're trying to match everything. I like the navy and the black designs so that it can somewhat match everything. I love my Camellia , it really does go with everything!


----------



## aubriee

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> As I search for the PERFECT park bag (found really really great ones, but nothing perfect yet), I of course found out that DISers like Vera Bradley.  I had never heard of it before.
> 
> And at first glance, I wanted to puke.  I thought the prints were hideous, garish, and bag-lady looking.  But I couldn't stop from reading posts day after day over how much DISers love their Vera bags.  And picture after picture showed women my age or younger (and some more experienced - no one older of course  ) with cute bags that even with their print, didn't compete with them or overwhelm them.
> 
> So I got an Amazon gift certificate for a work reward and thought I'd try one out.  I ordered the hipster in the darkest color I could find that I thought the print would suit me (happy snails).  I got it last fall, used it and was teased by my family for carrying it....
> 
> Even my DD8 is on the bandwagon.  We love to share our Vera items and figure out the best way to accessorize our carry-on bags and our purses.



My eldest grand daughter used to tease me about my Vera Bradley bags, calling them 'Granny Bags'.  Then a couple of years ago, she came over and I caught her in the spare bedroom closet where I keep all my Vera Bradley stuff.  She had stuff scattered all over the bed, floor, dresser, etc, organized in piles.  (I collect flip flops also and she and both my daugher-in-laws are always going shopping in my flip flop collection, so I knew exactly what she was up to).  I still asked her what she was doing and she asked if she could have those (and pointed to a pile of purses, wallets, makeup bags, a small and a large duffel, a few wristlets, a couple of totes, two backpacks, and a few odds and ends that were in one pile on the bed).  I almost fainted.  I told her no way, there was absolutely no way I'd push off all those "Granny Bags" on her, as there was no way I'd want her friends to make fun of her.  I reminded her how she's always made fun of my Vera Bradley stuff.  She informed me that the 'cool kids' in her school had started carrying them and now everyone wanted them.  She said she and her mom (my exD-I-L) had went shopping for them, but they were too expensive, so she just knew I'd want my "favorite grand daughter" to be in style, so could she please go shopping in my closet, like she does for flip flops all the time.  After giving her a hard time for awhile,  I finally told her she could pick one small and one large duffel, a couple of wristlets, one large tote, one back pack, one mini hipster, one lanyard with zip ID, and then one purse, wallet, makeup bag, and tech bag set that matched.  I also gave her one VB pen and pencil set that she hadn't seen yet, because they were in my computer room.  Unfortunately she picked mostly stuff I had just bought.  She was happy with her choices, but then stuck her lip out, gazed longingly at the rest of the stuff I told her to put back in the closet and said  "Are you sure you don't want to give me anything else and if not, can I bring this stuff back later and trade it in for some different colors, so everyone will just think I have alot?"


----------



## aubriee

weHEARTmickey said:


> I bought the Saddle Up, Turn Lock Wallet, & of course, matching key chain in Limes Up.  These were my first VB purchases. EVER.  It was a "girls' weekend" and all the cool kids were doing it.  I've wanted a VB for a while, but never took the time to look for one. I LOVE mine! I want to buy myself a Hipster for the WDW, and a mini Hipster for DD's 12th  bday. Finding a pattern is what's so hard. I like Viva la Vera, because it matches everything, but my BFF has it & I don't wanna steal her pattern! I would like something kinda like Symphony in Hue, but I don't see it in the Hipsters. I guess I'll wait for the Fall collection.



I've got a Symphony in Hue mini hipster.  Have you checked on ebay?  That's where I got mine. I also got a all in one wristlet, tech bag, a trip kit, a make up bag, and a Villager in Symphony in Hue all on ebay.  All were new with tags.  I carry the wristlet just about every time I go to WDW, because it pretty much goes with anything.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I bought that one in Lime's Up for our trip 2 weeks ago and it was the perfect size for everything. I got the matching Zip ID and it worked perfect for the cash I was carrying and I could put my ticket and room kep in the back zipper section. I'm a larger girl and it easily went across me and didn't weigh me down like the hipster did.



I have a zip id in night and day and I just tried it out with the purse last night.  I'm glad to hear it worked for you - I can't wait to try it out at Disney 



ollynholly said:


> http://www.verabradley.com/category/Category/Dorm-Room/937/pc/638.uts
> 
> 
> Almost makes me want to go back to school, not quite though!
> But how much fun!?!



Cute - for school or a single girl.  My DH would sleep in another bed though   He's still miffed I was able to get purple carpet in our room (it is a dark, dark purple and everything else in the room is ivory, beige, and dark wood - so it's not girlie at all).  Maybe I can get it for DD and sleep in her room sometimes 



weHEARTmickey said:


> I bought the Saddle Up, Turn Lock Wallet, & of course, matching key chain in Limes Up.  These were my first VB purchases. EVER.  It was a "girls' weekend" and all the cool kids were doing it.  I've wanted a VB for a while, but never took the time to look for one. I LOVE mine! I want to buy myself a Hipster for the WDW, and a mini Hipster for DD's 12th  bday. Finding a pattern is what's so hard. I like Viva la Vera, because it matches everything, but my BFF has it & I don't wanna steal her pattern! I would like something kinda like Symphony in Hue, but I don't see it in the Hipsters. I guess I'll wait for the Fall collection.



Check out ebay.  Some folks sell new Veras with tags.  If you like a style and color, it might also be cheaper than what it was normally.  I just got a Libby style doing this.



aubriee said:


> My eldest grand daughter used to tease me about my Vera Bradley bags, calling them 'Granny Bags'.  Then a couple of years ago, she came over and I caught her in the spare bedroom closet where I keep all my Vera Bradley stuff.  She had stuff scattered all over the bed, floor, dresser, etc, organized in piles.  (I collect flip flops also and she and both my daugher-in-laws are always going shopping in my flip flop collection, so I knew exactly what she was up to).  I still asked her what she was doing and she asked if she could have those (and pointed to a pile of purses, wallets, makeup bags, a small and a large duffel, a few wristlets, a couple of totes, two backpacks, and a few odds and ends that were in one pile on the bed).  I almost fainted.  I told her no way, there was absolutely no way I'd push off all those "Granny Bags" on her, as there was no way I'd want her friends to make fun of her.  I reminded her how she's always made fun of my Vera Bradley stuff.  She informed me that the 'cool kids' in her school had started carrying them and now everyone wanted them.  She said she and her mom (my exD-I-L) had went shopping for them, but they were too expensive, so she just knew I'd want my "favorite grand daughter" to be in style, so could she please go shopping in my closet, like she does for flip flops all the time.  After giving her a hard time for awhile,  I finally told her she could pick one small and one large duffel, a couple of wristlets, one large tote, one back pack, one mini hipster, one lanyard with zip ID, and then one purse, wallet, makeup bag, and tech bag set that matched.  I also gave her one VB pen and pencil set that she hadn't seen yet, because they were in my computer room.  Unfortunately she picked mostly stuff I had just bought.  She was happy with her choices, but then stuck her lip out, gazed longingly at the rest of the stuff I told her to put back in the closet and said  "Are you sure you don't want to give me anything else and if not, can I bring this stuff back later and trade it in for some different colors, so everyone will just think I have alot?"



This is histerical!  How interesting that Vera is the new thing for the young set.  And how lucky for her that her grandmother has a collection.  You are awfully nice to do that for her.  

But I will say that some of the prints I have seen look like something my grandma would have carried her knitting needles around in.   

But then again, that's what's nice about Vera - the wide selection of styles, colors, and prints that appeal to everyone.


----------



## Maryrn11168

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> This is histerical!  How interesting that Vera is the new thing for the young set.  And how lucky for her that her grandmother has a collection.  You are awfully nice to do that for her.
> 
> But I will say that some of the prints I have seen look like something my grandma would have carried her knitting needles around in.
> 
> But then again, that's what's nice about Vera - the wide selection of styles, colors, and prints that appeal to everyone.



It is very popular with the younger set.  When I do lunch duty at my children's school (grades 3-8) almost every girl has something Vera.  Either their lunch box, change purse, wallet.  Many use Vera backpacks, they seem to love it!  I love mine and my daughter keeps trying to take it!


----------



## aubriee

Maryrn11168 said:


> It is very popular with the younger set.  When I do lunch duty at my children's school (grades 3-8) almost every girl has something Vera.  Either their lunch box, change purse, wallet.  Many use Vera backpacks, they seem to love it!  I love mine and my daughter keeps trying to take it!



The kids around here didn't start carrying them until just a couple of years ago.  A few of the more popular girls started carrying them, then suddenly they were on everybody's 'must have list'.  It's funny how just a few girls can influence a whole school.  

My grand daughter always made fun of my VB and said she would never be caught dead carrying one of those granny bags, yet now every times she comes to see me, she makes a bee line for my VB closet and asks if I have anything new I might want to get rid of.  When I was in Orlando this past May, I ran over to the VB outlet and picked up an angled tote in Simply Violet and also a Double ID wristlet in Folkloric.  She found them when I got back and reminded me that she loves purples and also loves wristlets.  When I told her she wouldn't want them because they were retired colors, she told me she didn't care.  She then found a Simply Violet wristlet and a Simply Violet makeup bag, I already had and got all excited and said, "see it was meant to be, three things in my favorite color".  I laughed and told her to come with me.  I then took her in my regular closet and pulled down a pair of bright purple wedge flip flops.  They were not VB, but still cute and matched the Simply Violet.  Of course she had to have those too.


----------



## tlovesdis

Thanks to this thread and all of you horrible enablers, I ended up ordering a lanyard and id holder!  Gee thanks!  LOL


----------



## callicourt

Do any of y'all ever use the Weekender bag when flying?  It's the *perfect* bag to use as a carry-on.  My students tease me about my Vera...it's just too cute not to use


----------



## Echo queen

callicourt said:


> Do any of y'all ever use the Weekender bag when flying?  It's the *perfect* bag to use as a carry-on.  My students tease me about my Vera...it's just too cute not to use



I purchased the weekender last week for that purpose.  I absolutely love it, we are going to Disneyland in August and I can't wait to use it I will use a mini hipster as my purse for the trip, I plan to keep the mini hipster in the traveler while flying having only one carry on to keep up and use under seat so I have full access to all of my stuff.


----------



## wdwgirl03

callicourt said:


> Do any of y'all ever use the Weekender bag when flying?  It's the *perfect* bag to use as a carry-on.  My students tease me about my Vera...it's just too cute not to use



I am going to Boston with my dad and sister later this summer.  We're only going for a couple of days so I am definitely thinking about buying one of the weekenders!


----------



## cbeeindisney

callicourt said:


> Do any of y'all ever use the Weekender bag when flying?  It's the *perfect* bag to use as a carry-on.  My students tease me about my Vera...it's just too cute not to use



I don't, but I think it's so cute, I got the large duffel for flying- but I think I'm going to have to get a weekender soon too!


----------



## Echo queen

cbeeindisney said:


> I don't, but I think it's so cute, I got the large duffel for flying- but I think I'm going to have to get a weekender soon too!



I got the large duffel for travel as well but it seems to big to me, I got it before my WDW trip at the end of May but it's just too big, I think if it was my only bag (no checked luggage) it would work.  So I have yet to use my beautiful Ellie blue duffle


----------



## callicourt

cbeeindisney said:


> I don't, but I think it's so cute, I got the large duffel for flying- but I think I'm going to have to get a weekender soon too!



I have a large duffel that I use for my checked luggage...it's much easier to spot in baggage claim!  My husband uses "man luggage," that's also quite roomy, so I usually stick some of my stuff in his bag too


----------



## aubriee

callicourt said:


> Do any of y'all ever use the Weekender bag when flying?  It's the *perfect* bag to use as a carry-on.  My students tease me about my Vera...it's just too cute not to use



I agree!  I've flown with mine twice and love it for under the seat.  It holds alot more than the small duffel, but is not near as big as the large duffel.  Even full it's easy to carry around the airport due to the long shoulder strap that can be worn crossbody.    I got mine back last winter when they had the English Meadow print on sale, but wished I had waited.  I really the newest prints better, but can't see buying another Weekender, when I only use it a few times a year.

I got the Get Carried Away Tote in the same English Meadow print at the same time, but don't like it near as well.  In fact, I've never used it.  It's just too big and deep.  I love the small and large duffels though.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

The DIS has cost me a bit of money over the years!  lol  I have purchased an Ergo baby carrier, a Chicco liteway stroller, and many other things over the years.  

Most recently, it is VB!  I used to think it was ugly or too expensive, but I have discovered some colors that I like and that they frequently have sales online.  

I now own a laptop backpack in day & night.  I don't have a lot of uses for it since it doesn't fit my laptop , but I plan to use it at the park and put diapers in the laptop section b/c they won't get bunched up.  

I also have a saddle up in totally turquoise, a hipster in watercolor, a rachel in tea garden, a mini hipster in very berry paisley, a vera in plum petals, a miller bag in sittin in a tree, and flip flops in make me blush.  Yes, I've gone a little crazy, but I got most of them 40-60% off!  My husband has been shaking his head, but I rarely spend money on myself, so he's just teasing me.   

I may exchange the miller b/c it's darker than I realized though.  I really want a hipster in very berry paisley;  I had one but returned it b/c I couldn't stomach that I'd paid full price for it.  My dds picked out the watercolor and tea garden patterns.  They aren't my favorite (very berry paisley is), but I don't hate them.  My dds are constantly borrowing the purses.  They love purses of any kind and have really jumped on the VB bandwagon with me!  I use the Vera the most, as a diaper bag.

I'm going to be near the Chicago Premium Outlets soon, so I hope they have some very berry paisley in there!


----------



## wdwmama19

I love VB too and I have found that the hipster is the perfect bag to use when you are in the parks. I've been every year since I was 4 and I'm 23 now.  I can't believe the amount of Vera I see when I go to the 'World.


----------



## cbeeindisney

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> The DIS has cost me a bit of money over the years!  lol  I have purchased an Ergo baby carrier, a Chicco liteway stroller, and many other things over the years.
> 
> Most recently, it is VB!  I used to think it was ugly or too expensive, but I have discovered some colors that I like and that they frequently have sales online.



I can totally relate, although I'm a fairly new Diser and I've already bought several recommendations from others, it's a very bittersweet relationship I have with the Dis


----------



## mommyrosa2

LOVE VB bags for the parks. My first one was the mini hipster then I got Lizzy...really loved this bag but wanted something just a tad bigger for our upcoming trip in August. Went to our VB outlet store last week and I purchased the hipster in "watercolor" along with a wallet to match. Between the outlet sale prices plus a birthday coupon I received, I got both items for a steal and can't wait to use it. My youngest DD (14) is a huge VB lover and always takes the small backpack and uses that as a purse. My oldest DD (17) who is a Coach lover is slowly coming to the dark side and already has quite a few different backpacks and totes. Having the outlet now so close to home is DANGEROUS...we have quite the collection of bags, totes and duffles and rarely go into the store without coming out with something. These bags are so worth every penny and do last and they wash very well too! I would love to invest in their luggage next


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

Ok, so we went to a Vera Bradley store in Atlanta on Saturday and I used my birthday gift card and got the Go Around Tote, which the girl told me is just the Vera turned inside out, it's awesome. I got it in the new pink color, can't remember off hand what the name is. It only took me about 20 minutes to choose, Dh said he was shocked...lol


----------



## sommergirl25

Ahhh... I should not have opened this thread!   I have been eyeballing these bags and just simply hadn't brought myself to by one yet.  Now... I need to buy a lot of them.  We are going to Disney in February.  I was just telling my husband that we need to buy luggage before our trip because we don't have any (well, we do, kinda.  He had a suitcase and I had one from when we were single)  So, what all would I need to buy for a luggage collection?  I have 2 kiddos that I need to pack for as well.  I know I want a clare(park bag) and a weekender(carry-on).  What size suitcases and how many should I get?  I can't wait!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

sommergirl25 said:


> Ahhh... I should not have opened this thread!   I have been eyeballing these bags and just simply hadn't brought myself to by one yet.  Now... I need to buy a lot of them.  We are going to Disney in February.  I was just telling my husband that we need to buy luggage before our trip because we don't have any (well, we do, kinda.  He had a suitcase and I had one from when we were single)  So, what all would I need to buy for a luggage collection?  I have 2 kiddos that I need to pack for as well.  I know I want a clare(park bag) and a weekender(carry-on).  What size suitcases and how many should I get?  I can't wait!



We drive, so I use the large duffel bag, most of the time, I use 2 of them, because I take alot of stuff, I believe this can also be used as a carry on. I also use my weekender. I have the Lizzy for a park bag and a backpack, depending on what I need to take for the day.


----------



## tlovesdis

My lanyard and id holder came yesterday and I LOVE THEM!  Shoot, now I may need to get some kind of travel bag!  I got an online coupon when I signed up at the website, it's burning a hole!!!  LOL


----------



## goofystitchfan

On Wednesdays they have special sales on line as well. Shipping is still $5 until July 2. Don't forget to shop VB thru ebates to get that extra $$ back. Little obsessed here too.... last year before our trip I got the large duffle, weekender to match my bowler, wallet and small cosmetic. Just purchased a squared away w/wallet, ereader sleeve (which ended up not being what I really was looking for) and tech case (again not what I was looking for) both which I have been trying to sell on ebay (got a great deal in blue lagoon..FYI)
Now I am looking on line now and I know that I won't be able to leave it without a purchase.... HELP 

OH btw... the Villager has a removable bottom which I used all the time to hide money.... the envelopes that you get at the bank fits just right shhh


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

If you give your adress and e-mail at a Signature store, you will get a nice birthday card, this year I got the $20 off $20.

I get at least one e-mail a day from them with some kind of sale or special. Today, ther eare 34 styles on sale for 4 hours. I have to stay away. Although, I want the limited edition camera bag, it would be perfect for the parks.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

PrincessSuzanne said:


> If you give your adress and e-mail at a Signature store, you will get a nice birthday card, this year I got the $20 off $20.
> 
> I get at least one e-mail a day from them with some kind of sale or special. Today, ther eare 34 styles on sale for 4 hours. I have to stay away. Although, I want the limited edition camera bag, it would be perfect for the parks.



lol... I told my husband I would try and stay away too.  At least until I'm traveling near the VB outlet in Chicago soon...   I'm really looking for Very Berry Paisley, though, and I don't know if they have it there.  I'll probably buy something anyway, though...


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

TBGOES2DISNEY said:
			
		

> lol... I told my husband I would try and stay away too.  At least until I'm traveling near the VB outlet in Chicago soon...   I'm really looking for Very Berry Paisley, though, and I don't know if they have it there.  I'll probably buy something anyway, though...



My problem is that they sell them at a discounted price at our Px, it's very hard to stay away from them there. The camera bag I want is something like $12 off the regular price. I really have to stop after that...Really!


----------



## Forevryoung

I think I joined your club- I'm the proud owner of a Miller bag, a large cosmetic bag, and a large duffel all in Folkloric.  

I've been looking at the VB patterns for years- almost 3 years ago I purchased a used hipster off Ebay to use in Disney. I really prefer my Baggalini messenger and the hipster rarely gets used (it looks worn). But along the way I've gotten a small zip id case, a keychain, and an umbrella as gifts.

I never buy myself anything "frivolous" but there is a new VB store in the local mall (I never shop ). I got all 3 items for 40% off and they took an additional $20 off using a coupon so I feel like it was a "good price" and it beat hunting ebay ($107 for all 3 bags).

I'm so excited to use my new bags!!!


----------



## tlovesdis

Oh boy, I now also have a All In One Wristlet in Folkloric and am watching several other items on ebay!

You people are bad bad bad!!!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

I'm just glad that I didn't "fall in love" with any of the new bedding that came out.  I like the set I have now better (although it's showing some wear).  They did come out with an updated mini hipster (after I just bought one).  It now has a button snap instead of velcro and an adjustable strap, instead of one that you have to knot.  Oh well.  Oh, and I noticed some prices went up slightly like a quarter or a dollar...


----------



## goofystitchfan

VB on line is offering 60% off a few patters til July 1!


----------



## KristiKat

goofystitchfan said:


> VB on line is offering 60% off a few patters til July 1!



These sales get me in trouble.


----------



## aubriee

goofystitchfan said:


> Little obsessed here too.... last year before our trip I got the large duffle, weekender to match my bowler, wallet and small cosmetic. Just purchased a squared away w/wallet, ereader sleeve (which ended up not being what I really was looking for)
> OH btw... the Villager has a removable bottom which I used all the time to hide money.... the envelopes that you get at the bank fits just right shhh



I didn't like the ereader sleeve either.  Just FYI:  I have a regular Kindle with the keyboard (not the Kindle Fire).  I found that it fits perfectly inside the Vera Bradley Travel belt and also inside the envelope.  Just slide the the waist belt off the Travel belt and it works perfectly to hold the Kindle, plus you have the front zipper pocket to hold other stuff.  The envelope works well too, but I prefer the Travel belt (minus the belt). Here are the two I'm talking about:
http://www.verabradley.com/product/...lor/English+Meadow/p/1001229.uts?fromSearch=1
http://www.verabradley.com/product/...Color/Viva+la+Vera/p/1001221.uts?fromSearch=1


Thanks, for the Villager idea.  They are my favorite bag for work.


----------



## Hmom

This seems like the perfect thread to ask my question!

I know very little about Vera Bradley, but I am putting together an auction basket for our local library fundraiser. I saw the sale & put together a nice assortment of items in the Folkloric pattern. 

Is this a pattern people would bid on at a fundraising auction? 

Should I have different patterns or just one? 

The assortment includes a tote, wristlet, wallet, crossbody, notepad, pens, keychain & few other things.  Are there specific items that would make it more appealing to a Vera Bradley lover?

This is not a silent auction.  It is a regular auction with an auctioneer (sp???).

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## cbeeindisney

Hmom said:


> This seems like the perfect thread to ask my question!
> 
> I know very little about Vera Bradley, but I am putting together an auction basket for our local library fundraiser. I saw the sale & put together a nice assortment of items in the Folkloric pattern.
> 
> Is this a pattern people would bid on at a fundraising auction?
> 
> Should I have different patterns or just one?
> 
> The assortment includes a tote, wristlet, wallet, crossbody, notepad, pens, keychain & few other things.  Are there specific items that would make it more appealing to a Vera Bradley lover?
> 
> This is not a silent auction.  It is a regular auction with an auctioneer (sp???).
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!



This sounds great! I would love to bid on this basket! I would maybe want something in another pattern as well, because I like to switch off and on with other colors, but really I think you're okay with what you have!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Hmom said:


> This seems like the perfect thread to ask my question!
> 
> I know very little about Vera Bradley, but I am putting together an auction basket for our local library fundraiser. I saw the sale & put together a nice assortment of items in the Folkloric pattern.
> 
> Is this a pattern people would bid on at a fundraising auction?
> 
> Should I have different patterns or just one?
> 
> The assortment includes a tote, wristlet, wallet, crossbody, notepad, pens, keychain & few other things.  Are there specific items that would make it more appealing to a Vera Bradley lover?
> 
> This is not a silent auction.  It is a regular auction with an auctioneer (sp???).
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!



I think people will bid on anything Vera Bradley (atleast they would around here)!  Folkloric is such a cute pattern.  Sounds like you have a great variety and a lot of the best-selling items!


----------



## tlovesdis

Ack I just ordered another item!  I am the proud owner of a Saddle Up in Cupcake Green!  Now I need a wallet to go with it!

Next up an On The Go Bag in Folkloric!

Did I mention this thread is evil???


----------



## emmysmommy

I didn't even know who Vera was until I found the Disboards.  Then I started to recognize them everywhere!  Now, I'm a huge fan!  

I've been to the VB outlet in Aurora, IL a few times in the last few years (I live in CA) so I'm excited when I can visit and get some great deals.

My happy place!





















Here's a few of the bags I brought last time - my java blue backpack is missing from the picture but I had that with me as well.


----------



## cbeeindisney

emmysmommy said:


> I didn't even know who Vera was until I found the Disboards.  Then I started to recognize them everywhere!  Now, I'm a huge fan!
> 
> I've been to the VB outlet in Aurora, IL a few times in the last few years (I live in CA) so I'm excited when I can visit and get some great deals.
> 
> My happy place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few of the bags I brought last time - my java blue backpack is missing from the picture but I had that with me as well.



That Mickey bag is so cute!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

emmysmommy said:


> I didn't even know who Vera was until I found the Disboards.  Then I started to recognize them everywhere!  Now, I'm a huge fan!
> 
> I've been to the VB outlet in Aurora, IL a few times in the last few years (I live in CA) so I'm excited when I can visit and get some great deals.
> 
> My happy place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few of the bags I brought last time - my java blue backpack is missing from the picture but I had that with me as well.



I have that Mickey Bag, I need to get it out and use it, too.

I would be in so much trouble if we had a VB outlet close by. DH just barely puts up with my obsession as it is. I just ordered 3 more pieces form the 60% off sale yeaterday...I have to stop, it's addicting.


----------



## goofystitchfan

Love that Mickey bag... where did ya get it?? I must get one!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

goofystitchfan said:


> Love that Mickey bag... where did ya get it?? I must get one!



I got mine at the Emporium at the MK in April 2011, it was $24.99


----------



## tlovesdis

Does anyone have the Get Carried Away Bag??? 

I am looking for a nice roomy bag to hold my laptop, Kindle Fire and other stuff when I travel and I really like how this looks online.

Are the straps pretty long?  

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

tlovesdis said:


> Does anyone have the Get Carried Away Bag???
> 
> I am looking for a nice roomy bag to hold my laptop, Kindle Fire and other stuff when I travel and I really like how this looks online.
> 
> Are the straps pretty long?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have one, but looked at it at the VB store the other day and it was long enough to go over my shoulder, and I prefer straps at least 10 1/2 inches long. The straps on it at 12 1/2 inches. The bag is huge, that's why I decided against it for right now. I think I will buy one pretty soon.


----------



## goofystitchfan

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I don't have one, but looked at it at the VB store the other day and it was long enough to go over my shoulder, and I prefer straps at least 10 1/2 inches long. The straps on it at 12 1/2 inches. The bag is huge, that's why I decided against it for right now. I think I will buy one pretty soon.



I was on the fence about this one too... thanks for asking and thanks for the reply..... Will have to wait for the next sale to get one


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

goofystitchfan said:


> I was on the fence about this one too... thanks for asking and thanks for the reply..... Will have to wait for the next sale to get one



Yeah, I think I will wait until the next big sale. I tried to get it for $36 yesterday and I missed out on it. The color I want is $69 right now, and I am not willing to pay that much either, much less $92.


----------



## tlovesdis

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I don't have one, but looked at it at the VB store the other day and it was long enough to go over my shoulder, and I prefer straps at least 10 1/2 inches long. The straps on it at 12 1/2 inches. The bag is huge, that's why I decided against it for right now. I think I will buy one pretty soon.



Thanks!  Sounds like my kind of bag!!


----------



## aubriee

tlovesdis said:


> Does anyone have the Get Carried Away Bag???
> 
> I am looking for a nice roomy bag to hold my laptop, Kindle Fire and other stuff when I travel and I really like how this looks online.
> 
> Are the straps pretty long?
> 
> Thanks!



I just went outside and took a picture of  the Get Carried Away and also the matching Weekender.  The long blue crossbody strap on the Weekender is alot longer than the shoulder strap on the Get Carried Away of course, but both will go over the shoulder.  Let's see if I can figure out how to post a picture comparing them:  (excuse the nosey dogs)


----------



## MISSYLEXI

cbeeindisney said:


> I have found the bag I am going to be bringing to WDW in August - I am in love with Vera Bradley and how comfortable they are to carry around on a daily basis, let alone in the parks!
> 
> And I love their new colors for spring and summer, here's my new crossbody for the summer and for my trip- Clare in Camellia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have also purchased the Large Duffel in Happy Snails awhile back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else on the VB bandwagon? If so, what do you use in the parks?


I have that bag! I love it! I know it is to wear across your body, but I wear it like a fanny pack. I tired it out at a Six Flags park, works great.


----------



## tlovesdis

aubriee said:


> I just went outside and took a picture of  the Get Carried Away and also the matching Weekender.  The long blue crossbody strap on the Weekender is alot longer than the shoulder strap on the Get Carried Away of course, but both will go over the shoulder.  Let's see if I can figure out how to post a picture comparing them:  (excuse the nosey dogs)



Ahhhhhh that was very very helpful!!!  I have to have fairly long straps on my totes (I have big arms) and it seems as though those are long enough for me!  

Thanks so much for posting these pics!!!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

tlovesdis said:


> Ahhhhhh that was very very helpful!!!  I have to have fairly long straps on my totes (I have big arms) and it seems as though those are long enough for me!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting these pics!!!



My upper arms are a little on the large side and it was very comfortable and once something is in it, it will pull the handles down a little bit more.


----------



## tlovesdis

PrincessSuzanne said:


> My upper arms are a little on the large side and it was very comfortable and once something is in it, it will pull the handles down a little bit more.



Good to know!  Thanks again!  I can't wait to get one now!!


----------



## tlovesdis

Ok another question for all of you addicts!

Do you tend to matchy match everything or just get all different patterns???  There are so many patterns I love so I was thinking of doing one for my tote, one for my laptop, one for my e-reader, etc!!!

Just curious how everyone does it!!!


----------



## ollynholly

tlovesdis said:


> Ok another question for all of you addicts!
> 
> Do you tend to matchy match everything or just get all different patterns???  There are so many patterns I love so I was thinking of doing one for my tote, one for my laptop, one for my e-reader, etc!!!
> 
> Just curious how everyone does it!!!




I get different patterns.  I once read a post about someone else doing that too and calling it a 'bag of skittles'.  I thought that was cute!  I only have a duffel set that matches. And the new weekender and metropolitan in Limes Up to go with my black rolling luggage.  Other than that, I like to mix and match.  Too matchy matchy would make me crazy.


----------



## ollynholly

Did everyone see the Picnic Blanket is on sale online only today for $35!  Very tempting!!

I passed though, I figured it would drive me crazy to see it get dirty.


----------



## wdwgirl03

tlovesdis said:


> Ok another question for all of you addicts!
> 
> Do you tend to matchy match everything or just get all different patterns???  There are so many patterns I love so I was thinking of doing one for my tote, one for my laptop, one for my e-reader, etc!!!
> 
> Just curious how everyone does it!!!



I get all different patterns for the same reason you mentioned-there are way too many cute designs to just pick one!


----------



## Aliceacc

For what it's worth: last year, on Labor Day, they had a huge sale. I got Christmas gifts for my daughter's teachers-- wristlets for some, then lunch bags when I remembered I needed some for the Religion teachers. Keep an eye out!

Oh, and my purse, wristlet (I use it as a wallet) and schoolbag are all VB!!


----------



## Jessica527

I have to admit -- I have an addiction to Vera Bradley! Here is my collection right now: 

1 - Blue Rhapsody Large Duffel 
2 - Blue Rhapsody Weekender bag (my favorite, awesome carry on) 
4 - Blue Rhapsody Kindle Case 
5 - Blue Rhapsode Backpack (amazing for Disney) 
6 - Twirly Birds Navy Perfect Pocket Tote 
7 - Mod Floral Blue Vera Tote 
8 - Carnaby Hipster 
9 - Carnaby Wallet 
10 - Happy Snails Vera Tote 
11 - Happy Snails all in one wristlet 
12 - Mocha Rouge lunch bag 

Tons of stationary, calculator, and lots of other bags. 

Yes I have an addiction but I am ok with it!


----------



## ericamcl

I have different patterns, but I have to have a "match set" for whatever I buy if that makes sense?
For example, I bought an Alice bag in Blue Rhapsody, but had to have a wallet and checkbook cover in the same print - same with all of the purses I buy...lol

I tell DH it could be worse- it could be Coach bags.. 

Last year I bought a set of Mocha Rouge luggage with the Carried Away tote


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

Mine are all a mix of my favorite patterns. I do have some matching pieces (purse and wallet), but it's mostly mix and match.

I also have 2 Coach purses and 1 Mickey Dooney and Bourke.

I just have a purse/bag addiction, and have since I was about 3?


----------



## wild.zinnia

tlovesdis said:


> Ok another question for all of you addicts!
> 
> Do you tend to matchy match everything or just get all different patterns???  There are so many patterns I love so I was thinking of doing one for my tote, one for my laptop, one for my e-reader, etc!!!
> 
> Just curious how everyone does it!!!



I like to get different patterns.  I think some of the bags look better in some prints than others.  And I like the variety for matching outfits and whatever mood I am in.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

I've only been into Vera Bradley since May, when I bought my first bags for Mother's Day.  So far, I buy based on what I like in style and color and what's on sale.  So I have several different colors, but if I have a favorite, I might buy it again in a different style.  

I was lucky enough to go to the Chicago Premium Outlets this week while I was traveling, so if anyone has any questions, let me know.  I would say the prices are similar to what they have online, but while I was there, they were having a "take an additional 30% off" sale, so I really got some awesome deals!

My DDs were with me, so I let each of them pick out a bag.  They love to borrow mine, and they asked if they had to borrow these.  I said, how about this?  These can be your bags, but I can borrow them from you!  They liked that idea.  

Anyway, I got a Side by side tote in Very Berry Paisley for $27.99 and an Angle tote in Purple Punch for $20.92 .  My DDs picked out a Rachel in Mocha Rouge for $17.49; a Mandy in Twirly Birds Pink for $31.49; and a Shoot from the hip in Rosy Posies for $19.59!!!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

I think it would be very dangerous for me to go to a VB outlet.


----------



## tlovesdis

Just got my Saddle Up in the mail and I love it!!!  I think I'm in trouble!!!


----------



## Cdnmom6

I am looking at getting the VB hipster to use in the parks this December.  Its just my DS 5 and me going so i want to have hands free to hang on to him too.  Do you think this bag is comfortable for all day wear?  I want to carry camera, phone, tickets, cash etc.


----------



## Cee

I just got the Side by Side Tote in "Camelia".  Ordered it online.  It's bigger than I thought but I love it.  I fell in love with the pattern as soon as I saw it.  Much more understated than some of the bolder prints.


----------



## wdwgirl03

So I bought one of the new fleece throws last night in Paisley Meets Plaid.  I love it-I really didn't need another blanket but it's so soft and big!  The fall colors come out on Tuesday...anyone going to buy anything?



Cdnmom6 said:


> I am looking at getting the VB hipster to use in the parks this December.  Its just my DS 5 and me going so i want to have hands free to hang on to him too.  Do you think this bag is comfortable for all day wear?  I want to carry camera, phone, tickets, cash etc.



Definitely!  I love using the hipster.  It's so great just being able to throw it across your body and not have to carry anything.


----------



## Echo queen

Cdnmom6 said:


> I am looking at getting the VB hipster to use in the parks this December.  Its just my DS 5 and me going so i want to have hands free to hang on to him too.  Do you think this bag is comfortable for all day wear?  I want to carry camera, phone, tickets, cash etc.



I am a minimalist and love love the mini hipsters I bought for my last trip.


----------



## cbeeindisney

Cdnmom6 said:


> I am looking at getting the VB hipster to use in the parks this December.  Its just my DS 5 and me going so i want to have hands free to hang on to him too.  Do you think this bag is comfortable for all day wear?  I want to carry camera, phone, tickets, cash etc.



I recently bought the Clare in the OP for everyday wear, but before that I always had the hipster in several colors for everyday wear. The hipster is the most comfortable bag I own for everyday wear. It forms perfectly around your hip and it fits A LOT! My favorite VB bag, hands down!


----------



## i*heart*minniemouse

Here is my hidden Mickey Vera Bradley....complete with lime green Mickey head!





Found the 'buttons' in the scrapbooking section at Michaels.


----------



## wild.zinnia

i*heart*minniemouse said:


> Here is my hidden Mickey Vera Bradley....complete with lime green Mickey head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the 'buttons' in the scrapbooking section at Michaels.



Wow!  I totally love the buttons.  They go with the print really well.  Looks awesome.


----------



## goofy1977

i*heart*minniemouse said:
			
		

> Here is my hidden Mickey Vera Bradley....complete with lime green Mickey head!
> 
> Found the 'buttons' in the scrapbooking section at Michaels.



What pattern is this VB hipster & how long ago did you purchase? I like the different multi-colors. Thanks!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Cee said:


> I just got the Side by Side Tote in "Camelia".  Ordered it online.  It's bigger than I thought but I love it.  I fell in love with the pattern as soon as I saw it.  Much more understated than some of the bolder prints.



I bought one at the outlet b/c of the price and the fact that it was in my favorite color (Very Berry Paisley).  I hadn't planned on buying that style, but I've tried it out, and I really, really like it too!  Of course, so far, I haven't met a VB bag I didn't like... lol


----------



## i*heart*minniemouse

goofy1977 said:


> What pattern is this VB hipster & how long ago did you purchase? I like the different multi-colors. Thanks!



It is Symphony in Hue.  I probably purchased about 2-3 years ago.   It is still available.  It is my go-to Disney bag!!

** looks like it may be on it's way out, since all items on the website are marked down.


----------



## Aliceacc

For anyone who is a teacher, my Vera bag is a wonderful bookbag!!! It has held  up remarkably well for the past 2 years, and I'm certainly not gentle with it!


----------



## wdwgirl03

i*heart*minniemouse said:


> It is Symphony in Hue.  I probably purchased about 2-3 years ago.   It is still available.  It is my go-to Disney bag!!
> 
> ** looks like it may be on it's way out, since all items on the website are marked down.



Yes, Symphony in Hue is being retired.


----------



## goofy1977

i*heart*minniemouse said:


> It is Symphony in Hue.  I probably purchased about 2-3 years ago.   It is still available.  It is my go-to Disney bag!!
> 
> ** looks like it may be on it's way out, since all items on the website are marked down.



Thanks! 

Is your style/model the Hipster? It looks like they have changed the style a little. The pocket on the front has a zipper instead of a flap like yours. And yes, it looks like they are discontinuing this pattern. I can still find it on ebay. 

I noticed "Clare" has a flap pocket but the deminsions are smaller (10 1/2x8 1/2x4 1/2). I'm hoping the hipster isn't too big (11X11X1 3/4).


----------



## i*heart*minniemouse

It is the hipster...I think just before they made it a bit larger.  The one i have now is bigger, but still a nice cross body bag.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

I'm being good and buying nothing, but VB is on QVC right now.  

Hello, My name is TBGOES2DISNEY, and I am an enabler.


----------



## aubriee

i*heart*minniemouse said:


> Here is my hidden Mickey Vera Bradley....complete with lime green Mickey head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the 'buttons' in the scrapbooking section at Michaels.



Oooh!  That is sooo cute!  Love it!.  I love the Symphony in Hue print.  I don't have a regular hipster in it, but do have a mini hipster, an all in one wristlet, and a Villager in it that I use all the time.  Wonder if I can borrow your Mickey button idea for one of them.  Such a cute idea!  The mini hipsters are my favorite park bag and I love the Villagers for work.


----------



## tlovesdis

Just bought an ereader case on eBay in Floral Nightingale!  Yikes!!!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

I just got an e-mail from VB that the items I ordered on July 1st are being shipped, I was getting worried. I guess the weather last week messed up their shipping schedule.


----------



## tlovesdis

Oh brother!  I just bought a tech organizer!  I can't stop!!!  Lol!!!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I just got an e-mail from VB that the items I ordered on July 1st are being shipped, I was getting worried. I guess the weather last week messed up their shipping schedule.



Wow!  They must really be behind.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

tlovesdis said:


> Oh brother!  I just bought a tech organizer!  I can't stop!!!  Lol!!!



I think the dyes in the fabrics give off brain-washing chemicals.


----------



## strmtroopr96

goofy1977 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is your style/model the Hipster? It looks like they have changed the style a little. The pocket on the front has a zipper instead of a flap like yours. And yes, it looks like they are discontinuing this pattern. I can still find it on ebay.
> 
> I noticed "Clare" has a flap pocket but the deminsions are smaller (10 1/2x8 1/2x4 1/2). I'm hoping the hipster isn't too big (11X11X1 3/4).



I have used the Hipster (I have 2 or 3 different versions from the last few years) as my Disney bag for a few years now but actually just replaced it with a Clare for our August trip. The Hipster was starting to be too crammed with stuff (camera, 2 autograph books, wallet, misc stuff) and getting harder to zip and I needed something roomier. I just got a new camera that is bigger and I found that the Clare to offer more room without feeling stuffed to the seams. I do wish the outside pockets were done differently but otherwise I think it work well.


----------



## 4 mickey

Hi 
OMG tought I was alone in my VB obsession I have over 20 bags severals sizes and color loveeeee the hipster ( have 3 of them ) one of my favorite is my weekender that I use just about every week end .
I love priscilla pink ( my last purchase ) !!!!
when we go at wdw I have to make a stop at Premium outlet ( VB store ) where I always find quite a few nice bags .


----------



## Pirate Me

edit


----------



## Kara315

My mother and I recently became VB addicts as well. My favorite color is Mocha Rouge, I love Pink and Brown together so this was perfect. My mother loves the Camellia design. We are taking the amtrack down, so along with a rolling suitcase(which is brown with a little pink, realized it goes perfectly with the mocha rouge color lol) We will each have a weekender and a tote, I got her the villager and she got me the vera. I also have the hipster, and she got lizzy I believe. She got alot on sale for my birthday this past march, so I'm stocked lol, I couldn't believe she got so much, she got alot of cute things I didn't ask for, flip flops and a cute calculator lol among other things. I'm looking into doing a cute dining review and saw that vera has a cute little note pad and thought that be perfect to write little notes on lol.....it's never ending!

But we have become addicted, We are in love with everything Vera Bradley now.


----------



## aubriee

Kara315 said:


> My mother and I recently became VB addicts as well. My favorite color is Mocha Rouge, I love Pink and Brown together so this was perfect. My mother loves the Camellia design. We are taking the amtrack down, so along with a rolling suitcase(which is brown with a little pink, realized it goes perfectly with the mocha rouge color lol) We will each have a weekender and a tote, I got her the villager and she got me the vera. I also have the hipster, and she got lizzy I believe. She got alot on sale for my birthday this past march, so I'm stocked lol, I couldn't believe she got so much, she got alot of cute things I didn't ask for, flip flops and a *cute calculator* lol among other things. I'm looking into doing a cute dining review and saw that vera has a cute little note pad and thought that be perfect to write little notes on lol.....it's never ending!
> 
> But we have become addicted, We are in love with everything Vera Bradley now.



When we were at the Outlet store in Orlando this past May they had those cute calculators for $6.00, plus they were running a sale where everything in the store was an additional 30% off.  I already had one of the caluclators in Sunset Safari, but picked both of my D-I-Ls and my GD each up one.  I got their's in Mocha Rouge, Plum Petals, and Happy Snails.


----------



## wdwgirl03

I got one of the new weekenders in Ellie Blue last night!  Going to use it when I go to Boston later this summer.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

My package arrived yesterday, Lizzy in Blue Lagoon, One for the Money wallet in Folkloric, and a Tech Case in English Meadow all for $50 shipped


----------



## Cdnmom6

I got my hipster and i love it!  I had a hard time choosing a pattern because I'm not a flower/ paisley person but do love VB bays so i got baroque and the yellow is not my typical colour but like it so much I just ordered a Get Carried Away tote which is huge but will be great for putting all stuff in one bag for work.  It will now include my lunch bag which is in baroque too (came free with my purchase )


----------



## ollynholly

I'm heading to our outlet on wed. I have my eye on a few things. 
There's another store that sells new veras, I'd like to check out the new throws. Bad bad bad. Haha


----------



## carobear

I just ordered my gift from DBF last week and it should get here tomorrow! This is my first vera bradley purchase and I'm excited 
















Got all 3 for $100 (and free shipping)! Yay!


----------



## jiminykrikkit

I haven't taken a VB to the World yet, but I've always liked their stuff.  I have a clamshell magnetic cosmetic bag in Watercolor that they don't make anymore that I use every day.

My birthday is on Friday and DH just got me a whole set of stuff in the new color Indigo Pop that just came out the other day.  He got me a Weekender bag, Home & Away Cosmetic Case and Straighten Up & Curl.  And the shop he bought it at gave him a free Lunch Bunch!  Now I'm a SAHM, so I won't be taking my lunch any time soon, but Yeehaw!!


----------



## GS2263

I took a hipster bag and an envelope wallet. I LOVED the envelope wallet! It was roomy, easy to spot in my hipster, and allowed me to keep a small paper envelope for each kids money in it. I'll be using it again for sure!


----------



## BackstoryWorthy

I am not quite "obsessed" but I sure do like Vera!  I want to thank this thread for the heads up on the recent Vera sale because I was able to replace my busted non VB card holder wallet (after one measly WDW trip) with a pretty one in Blue Lagoon as well as get teacher and client gifts at a HUGE discount. 

And as an early bday present I picked up the convertible Hobo (to a crossbody) in Paisley Meets Plaid (it looked like too much pink for this blue/green gal but it appealed MORE to me in person and is a nice change for late summer/fall from QVC. My Daisy Daisy mailbag had seen 4 vacations and better days so I was hoping to find a decent VB for our November trip. - mission accomplished!


----------



## tlovesdis

I am about to go into to a Vera Bradley store for the very first time!!  I'm scared!  LOL!!!


----------



## Echo queen

Good luck. I just broke down and bought 	Large Backpack in Symphony in Hue. Online sale.


----------



## tlovesdis

I was good!  Only bought one thing, the Miller Bag in VaVa Bloom!


----------



## Cdnmom6

Awesome! Va va bloom is so pretty!

I have a get carried away tote on the way but i would like to get a tote in the size down from it.  Which bag do you think would be the next size down?


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

Cdnmom6 said:
			
		

> Awesome! Va va bloom is so pretty!
> 
> I have a get carried away tote on the way but i would like to get a tote in the size down from it.  Which bag do you think would be the next size down?




Either the Vera or the Miller Bag. The Go Around Tote is a big bag, in fact, it's the Vera turned inside out, or so I was told by the sales girl at the VB Signature store


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

I have the Miller bag, and it can fit quite a bit of stuff.   It's a nice bag.  I packed for my DH for a 3 day trip, and it wasn't stuffed.  The Get Carried Away is obviously larger, but if you want something squarer than the Miller, you might consider one of the duffles.  I want to get the Get Carried Away and a duffle at some point.  It would be nice to have a bag for any occassion.    I'm being good lately and ignoring the sales, as I am trying to save up for our trip later in the year.    I also have the Vera; great organization - a bit smaller than Miller, but toggle and not a zipper to close it.


----------



## jiminykrikkit

Going to the VB outlet in a week!  I love it there....can't wait to spend all my money!!  Thinking about getting a duffle.  They always have lots of little accessory type things really cheap so it's fun to look through it all


----------



## aubriee

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I have the Miller bag, and it can fit quite a bit of stuff.   It's a nice bag.  I packed for my DH for a 3 day trip, and it wasn't stuffed.



I don't know why but this made me laugh.  No way would my husband consent to carrying one of my Vera Bradley bags.  He calls them girly bags.  You have yours trained right.


----------



## 2excited2sleep

I can't wait to use my hipster in purple punch when we go in April.

I'm super excited to check out the outlet too!  I told DH he can spend the day at the pool with the kids while I spend the day shopping....can't wait!!!


----------



## Pirate Me

I've been waiting for a sale like this! $20 off $75 and free shipping over $100. Love how free shipping is calculated before the discount. And the Viva la Vera pattern was 60% off! 

I really needed a laptop sleeve and case for chargers. So I ordered the laptop sleeve and a zip id case in Viva la Vera. Also got a three to get ready cosmetic bag (Viva la Vera) so I could store toiletries for Disney, a mini hipster (Doodle Daisy) for my mother, and a tech case in English Meadow for all my chargers! All of these were less than $90, free shipping included! 

I'm still not sure if I could throw the bags in the washing machine, however. Anyone have any advice on cleaning them?


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

aubriee said:


> I don't know why but this made me laugh.  No way would my husband consent to carrying one of my Vera Bradley bags.  He calls them girly bags.  You have yours trained right.



  That's too funny.  No, it was a family trip, and I shared a suitcase with the kids, and his stuff wouldn't fit, but there wasn't enough to warrant using another suitcase, so I grabbed the miller bag.  There's no way he would carry that around himself.  I carried it.  The only time he touched it was when he was taking clothes out of it.  He thinks they're girly too.  But it is funny that the first time I used the bag it was for my DH.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Pirate Me said:


> I've been waiting for a sale like this! $20 off $75 and free shipping over $100. Love how free shipping is calculated before the discount. And the Viva la Vera pattern was 60% off!
> 
> I really needed a laptop sleeve and case for chargers. So I ordered the laptop sleeve and a zip id case in Viva la Vera. Also got a three to get ready cosmetic bag (Viva la Vera) so I could store toiletries for Disney, a mini hipster (Doodle Daisy) for my mother, and a tech case in English Meadow for all my chargers! All of these were less than $90, free shipping included!
> 
> I'm still not sure if I could throw the bags in the washing machine, however. Anyone have any advice on cleaning them?



Oh, I know!  I filled my cart up with $144 worth of stuff and took it down to $124 and then decided to be good and not actually buy anything.  I usually have my vacation money saved well in advance of our trip, but we had several things break this year, so I'm behind.  I'm gonna just look until my absolute favorite colors go on sale.   

Enjoy your bags!  I love a good deal!


----------



## Echo queen

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> That's too funny.  No, it was a family trip, and I shared a suitcase with the kids, and his stuff wouldn't fit, but there wasn't enough to warrant using another suitcase, so I grabbed the miller bag.  There's no way he would carry that around himself.  I carried it.  The only time he touched it was when he was taking clothes out of it.  He thinks they're girly too.  But it is funny that the first time I used the bag it was for my DH.



My DH use to call VB the ugly purse store  He has warmed up to them now.  He watches on QVC and teases me with beautiful on outside and the inside.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

Pirate Me said:
			
		

> I've been waiting for a sale like this! $20 off $75 and free shipping over $100. Love how free shipping is calculated before the discount. And the Viva la Vera pattern was 60% off!
> 
> I really needed a laptop sleeve and case for chargers. So I ordered the laptop sleeve and a zip id case in Viva la Vera. Also got a three to get ready cosmetic bag (Viva la Vera) so I could store toiletries for Disney, a mini hipster (Doodle Daisy) for my mother, and a tech case in English Meadow for all my chargers! All of these were less than $90, free shipping included!
> 
> I'm still not sure if I could throw the bags in the washing machine, however. Anyone have any advice on cleaning them?



Yes, most, if not all VB bags are machine washable. I have washed many of mine. The ones with a cardboard bottom, have a way to remove that piece and it can be washed. I have never had any problem with the ones I washed and they come out looking good as new.

I got the Tech Case in English Meadow 2 weeks ago and I love it, it will keep all my electronic gadgets together and it will be great to have on our trips. I was using one of my VB cosmetic bags, but this is much better.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Okay, this is funny, I've only been into VB since May, when I got my first bag.  But since then, I've noticed VB bags all over the place.  It's kind of a game for my DDs and me.  We spot someone with a bag and point it out and try to remember or guess what color and style it is.   

Anyway, I just spotted two VB backpacks on Drop Dead Diva.  (They are at a college.) One was Deco Daisy.  I'm not sure about the other one... maybe Happy Snails.  Product placement...


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

TBGOES2DISNEY said:
			
		

> Okay, this is funny, I've only been into VB since May, when I got my first bag.  But since then, I've noticed VB bags all over the place.  It's kind of a game for my DDs and me.  We spot someone with a bag and point it out and try to remember or guess what color and style it is.
> 
> Anyway, I just spotted two VB backpacks on Drop Dead Diva.  (They are at a college.) One was Deco Daisy.  I'm not sure about the other one... maybe Happy Snails.  Product placement...



They have been used in many movies, two that come to mind are High School Musical 3 and 27 Dresses


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

PrincessSuzanne said:


> They have been used in many movies, two that come to mind are High School Musical 3 and 27 Dresses



Now see, I never noticed that b/c I wasn't into VB before.


----------



## PlaidPixie

BackstoryWorthy said:


> And as an early bday present I picked up the convertible Hobo (to a crossbody) in Paisley Meets Plaid (it looked like too much pink for this blue/green gal but it appealed MORE to me in person and is a nice change for late summer/fall from QVC. My Daisy Daisy mailbag had seen 4 vacations and better days so I was hoping to find a decent VB for our November trip. - mission accomplished!



So do you think this new hobo will work for a park bag? I looked at that bag on QVC but just wasn't sure.  I might pull the trigger and order one though, I need a good option before our next trip.  How's the organization?  Is it huge when you wear it? The Hipster isn't quite enough, but I don't want a HUGE bag either.


----------



## ollynholly

Online Outlet now on vera website!  Prices good today only from noon-8pm.  So very tempting!  But must restrain myself, our Disney vacations are fast approaching.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

ollynholly said:


> Online Outlet now on vera website!  Prices good today only from noon-8pm.  So very tempting!  But must restrain myself, our Disney vacations are fast approaching.



Luckily, I didn't see anything that I couldn't live without...LOL. I have my heart set on the Camera bag (which is a limited edition item) and the Get Carried Away bag, then I have to stop, but I'm waiting on a bonus Dh is supposed to be getting before I buy them.


----------



## 2excited2sleep

ollynholly said:


> Online Outlet now on vera website!  Prices good today only from noon-8pm.  So very tempting!  But must restrain myself, our Disney vacations are fast approaching.



Thankfully nothing really caught my eye.  I like the beach towels but can't justify spending the money..


----------



## christymarie

Love anything cross body for the park.

We live by a VB outlet and I just stumbled upon a BOGO free event and ended up with the metropolitan and miller bag for $60. I really wanted a grand traveler but didn't need two of them, lol. 

DH calls it my obsession.


----------



## GrammyJudy

I bought a mini hipster in happy snails and loveit...it hold so much. Using it daily and it is great at flea markets and will use at WDW


----------



## 4 mickey

PrincessSuzanne said:


> Luckily, I didn't see anything that I couldn't live without...LOL. I have my heart set on the Camera bag (which is a limited edition item) and the Get Carried Away bag, then I have to stop, but I'm waiting on a bonus Dh is supposed to be getting before I buy them.



you will love the camera bag I loveeeee it I was fortunate enough that the day I visited a VB retailer one lady just brought ( refund ) one back that morning too nice !!


----------



## KristiKat

GrammyJudy said:


> I bought a mini hipster in happy snails and loveit...it hold so much. Using it daily and it is great at flea markets and will use at WDW



I love the Happy Snails, just ordered a hipster in it last night. I went online to order a new color but ended up ordering it instead.


----------



## shefor24

Wow this is a great thread! I can't help but to smile because I live very near Vera Bradley in Fort Wayne Indiana and every year they have an outlet sale in Fort Wayne at the Ft Wayne Coliseum. I didn't read thru all the pages of this thread to see if anyone mentioned it, but it is a great sale and you guys would be in heaven! You walk in and it is just tables and tables of all kinds, shapes sizes of Vera bags! I encourage you to come to it. It goes on in April every year. Good deals, but some not so good deals. I also know people who work at Vera and they have boxes of vera bags by the time clock and you can just take one if you want to whenever you want to. Now wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## BackstoryWorthy

PlaidPixie said:


> So do you think this new hobo will work for a park bag? I looked at that bag on QVC but just wasn't sure.  I might pull the trigger and order one though, I need a good option before our next trip.  How's the organization?  Is it huge when you wear it? The Hipster isn't quite enough, but I don't want a HUGE bag either.



Yes, after "test driving" it for a week I think that it will work for me as a park bag. Inside, it has 4 internal open pockets (2 per side) and a zipper pocket on the outside front just above the smocking.  If you LOVE inside zipper organization you might not like it, but I am ok with it. 

It is wider across (15 inches) than my mailbag but shorter in length, but most important it doesn't have the mailbag flap (it is a zip top) that I found annoying in the parks after a day or so, so I see it as a plus. 

It is easily convertible from low to high crossbody or hobo style - and I am short and not a skinny minnie so I appreciate the variety of where it will "hit" on my body depending on outfit/need.  If you are super petite and/or slim you might consider this a "big bag". It is 15 inches (w) by 11 inches (H).

But like I said if you really love inside zipper pockets - none in this one - important to note. Also, I LOVE the Paisley Meets Plaid - I was worried it would be 'too much' but I am glad I broke from the blue.


----------



## Echo queen

Went to the VB outlet today, can you say hog heaven  I found my fall everyday bag, a clear cosmetic bad, 2 wallets, they had the grocery type tote bags for $2.24 bought 8 for gifts and paper goods for a ladies only party that I will be hosting.  They had 25% off everything.  when I returned home by backpack had been delivered


----------



## MickeyEars

Does anyone have a Bali Blue "Carry It All" wristlet they would like to part with? My mom has discovered she likes this no longer available pattern and I can't find one anywhere!!!

Thanks!
Carla


----------



## wdwgirl03

MickeyEars said:


> Does anyone have a Bali Blue "Carry It All" wristlet they would like to part with? My mom has discovered she likes this no longer available pattern and I can't find one anywhere!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> Carla



I don't think the Carry It All came in Bali Blue...that is one of the newer styles and Bali Blue (one of my favorite patterns!) retired a few years ago.


----------



## MickeyEars

wdwgirl03 said:


> I don't think the Carry It All came in Bali Blue...that is one of the newer styles and Bali Blue (one of my favorite patterns!) retired a few years ago.



Well no wonder I couldn't find one!!! Thanks for letting me know I appreciate it.

Carla


----------



## cbeeindisney

Echo queen said:


> Went to the VB outlet today, can you say hog heaven  I found my fall everyday bag, a clear cosmetic bad, 2 wallets, they had the grocery type tote bags for $2.24 bought 8 for gifts and paper goods for a ladies only party that I will be hosting.  They had 25% off everything.  when I returned home by backpack had been delivered



Good deal! You made out! I need to get on that VB outlet bandwagon and find one near me!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

If anyone is in the Midwest, they are opening an outlet at the Lighthouse Premium Outlets.


----------



## CampbellScot

add me to the list of Vera addicts!!  I have entirely too many, but I just can't help myself!! Actually my step daughter started me on the whole VB thing. She asked for one for Christmas a few years ago and I gave her a look of confusion and said "You mean those quilted bags sold at Crabtree and Evelyn stores?" I had no clue why a middle schooler would want such a thing. She didn't know what I was talking about, but she knew what SHE was talking about. I had no idea that VB had revamped their style and gotten away from the muted, dated colors and prints and had gone VIBRANT. 

I am currently fighting with myself over wanting to purchase a new backpack in Indigo Pop!! I know I don't need one, but I WANT one. My practical side tends to shout louder than the impulsive side.

although impulsive side pointed out that I'm starting law school in the fall and I will need a snappy new backpack to get me going...right?


----------



## Echo queen

It sounds like you need that back pack.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Echo queen said:


> It sounds like you need that back pack.


----------



## CampbellScot

Echo queen said:


> It sounds like you need that back pack.





bought it!!!!!


----------



## sommergirl25

I am uber excited!!!  I just won an auction on Ebay for a Hipster in Priscilla Pink.  I got it for $27.  Now I am trying to find a wallet to match and trying to decide if I will get the duffle bags for our trip.  I'm not so sure my husband will like having the girlie colors for his clothes..


----------



## IBLarsen

I am curious if anybody has used the Backsack in the parks? Would love some feedback if you have!  Is this bag comfortable to wear and is it easy on/off?

I need enough room to carry the norms, plus autograph books for my 2 children, and a few water bottles (disposable size).  I have a couple sling style backpacks, but looking for a Vera for the parks as they are lighter weight to begin with.


----------



## LSpell619

IBLarsen said:


> I am curious if anybody has used the Backsack in the parks? Would love some feedback if you have!  Is this bag comfortable to wear and is it easy on/off?
> 
> I need enough room to carry the norms, plus autograph books for my 2 children, and a few water bottles (disposable size).  I have a couple sling style backpacks, but looking for a Vera for the parks as they are lighter weight to begin with.



I work at a Vera Bradley store (love it! obsessed!) and honestly I would not reccomend the backsack. When I was looking at them the other day they are very difficult to open and don't seem as durable as the other backpacks Vera has to offer.

I currently own a laptop backpack and just the normal small "backpack". I would reccomend the backpack, I'll post the link below. It's sturdy, has a nice pocket in the front, and is all around a better product.

EDIT: ah i can't post links yet, sorry!


----------



## IBLarsen

LSpell619 said:


> I work at a Vera Bradley store (love it! obsessed!) and honestly I would not reccomend the backsack. When I was looking at them the other day they are very difficult to open and don't seem as durable as the other backpacks Vera has to offer.
> 
> I currently own a laptop backpack and just the normal small "backpack". I would reccomend the backpack, I'll post the link below. It's sturdy, has a nice pocket in the front, and is all around a better product.
> 
> EDIT: ah i can't post links yet, sorry!




I went into the Vera store, and I see what you mean about the backsack.   I ended up with the mid size backpack, with the padded straps.  I was tempted to do the small backpack, as it seems like more the size I was after, but I was a little worried about the thinner non padded straps digging  in when weighted down.  Any thoughts on those two back packs?  Would you recommend the smaller? Or stick with the mid size?


----------



## sommergirl25

Got my Hipster today!  I love it!  I think this is the start of an obsession. Uh oh.


----------



## CampbellScot

IBLarsen said:


> I went into the Vera store, and I see what you mean about the backsack.   I ended up with the mid size backpack, with the padded straps.  I was tempted to do the small backpack, as it seems like more the size I was after, but I was a little worried about the thinner non padded straps digging  in when weighted down.  Any thoughts on those two back packs?  Would you recommend the smaller? Or stick with the mid size?



Yeah, the backsack was a little on the "free giveaway" side...

Did you get the "bookbag" or one of the new back packs? I have my eye on a double zip back pack in Indigo Pop!! I think it's bigger than the small backpack (which I have) and smaller than the Laptop backpack (which I also have...) and I think smaller than the Large backpack...which is no longer available...and I also have... 

wait...WHY did I need a new backpack again? I'm going to have to really think about that one as my justifying argument to my husband...who actually has no real clue how many Vera bags I have b/c I stuff them all into my large duffle and when he says "Oh is that new?" I'll say "THIS?! New?! Ugh, babe I have had this for AGES..." 

*ahem*



I know. I'm terrible. It's a VICE. I can't help it. And Vera Bradley is SO tricky b/c they keep releasing new things I do NOT need but MUST have...like the fuzzy blankie. Need it. Want it. Will own it. It will go into blankie rotation with the stadium blankets I purchased the second they were available. 

does it help that a lot of the Vera bags I purchase end up going into the "Bags for Kids" drive we do every year? You should hear the middle school girls SQUEAL with joy when they see them. 

which is why I am so justified in purchasing more.

right?



I also can use the justification that I can only use them when traveling or going to the gym b/c I have to carry fussy dark bags for work and court activities...b/c it seems judges do not take a law student seriously if they have a very cute but slightly loud fabric bag. It's distracting...or so I have heard...when a judge actually said that to another law student who thought that Suzani was a sedate enough print to pass in court. It's not. SO glad that wasn't me!!!! 

Vera gives me the color I so desperately crave whilst dressed in dark colors trying to look professional and not 12...which I have also been accused of!



love Vera!!!!


----------



## IBLarsen

I did buy the "Bookbag"...you know, I didn't even look at the double zip, yet I saw it up on the shelf.  The store was CRAZY busy though, and my DH and children were with me, so I felt a little rushed.  One employee said she loved the bookbag for the Disney Parks, and encouraged me to not do the small one because of the straps.  I figured with the bookbag, my DD7 can use it on the plane for her stuff, rather than her school backpack that we usually use, as the Vera is lighter weight and my dd is already a Vera lover and mad that I didn't buy her her own backpack.  Then I can use the backpack in the parks. As I already have the Metropolitan as my large carryon purse and the Weekender for my regular carryon.  

**Oh and this Thursday in our store, (maybe every store?) they are doing some good sales.  like buy one bag and get one half off (any bag).  Backpacks and totes will be $20 off also, then another is 20% off any purchase....the sales are broken down by timeslots.  Check it out!
I may have to go back in to compare the bookbag with the double zip backpack!


----------



## 4 mickey

Hi 
 Woudnt it be great if vera bardley came up with a disney design ohh how I wish ..what about you ladies ??


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

4 mickey said:


> Hi
> Woudnt it be great if vera bardley came up with a disney design ohh how I wish ..what about you ladies ??



From what I understand they were offered the contract before Dooney and Bourke and they refused it, so we probably won't be seeing any Dinsey VB bags, although I would love that. I could afford to have more of them. I currently have 1 of the D&B bags, because I just can't fathom spending that much on a purse.


----------



## CampbellScot

PrincessSuzanne said:
			
		

> From what I understand they were offered the contract before Dooney and Bourke and they refused it, so we probably won't be seeing any Dinsey VB bags, although I would love that. I could afford to have more of them. I currently have 1 of the D&B bags, because I just can't fathom spending that much on a purse.



Really?! What was VB thinking?! I would be all OVER Disney themed VB bags!! I think A LOT more people would be, for a number of reasons! I think the D&B bags are cute, if slightly garish...but I am pretty strictly a Coach bag girl when it comes to leather bags. I can justify "cost per use" of Coach bags. I could never justify to my practical side the cost of a Disney d&b bc I can't use it in my every day non vacationing life. Partly that is my profession. I know lots of teachers who use their Disney D&B bags daily. But for me,The premium cost for a bag i can only use sporadically is just too high! I do have an anniversary print wristlet that I love. My hubs searched for the perfect front and center Donald placement!! 

I would so love to see what VB would have done with Disney print!!!!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

CampbellScot said:


> Really?! What was VB thinking?! I would be all OVER Disney themed VB bags!! I think A LOT more people would be, for a number of reasons! I think the D&B bags are cute, if slightly garish...but I am pretty strictly a Coach bag girl when it comes to leather bags. I can justify "cost per use" of Coach bags. I could never justify to my practical side the cost of a Disney d&b bc I can't use it in my every day non vacationing life. Partly that is my profession. I know lots of teachers who use their Disney D&B bags daily. But for me,The premium cost for a bag i can only use sporadically is just too high! I do have an anniversary print wristlet that I love. My hubs searched for the perfect front and center Donald placement!!
> 
> I would so love to see what VB would have done with Disney print!!!!



I wonder that too. They said that people wouldn't want to buy purses with Dinsey themes and it wouldn't sell well, boy were they wrong about that. I would have been all over it.

The only reason I got the D&B purse was because it was on sale and there was a really good discount on top of the sale, I got a $220 purse for $100. My husband would kill me for paying over $200 for a purse. He almost had a fit when I paid $175 for my first Coach with the original price having been $495. I have 2 Coach purses, but use my VB alot more often, because they can be washed and they are more versatile for my everyday life. I just prefer Vb anyway.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

I just finally ordered my Get Carried Away tote for 50% off, I'm so happy. I promised my husband I wouldn't buy any more for awhile.


----------



## DisneyDanielle85

I love Vera Bradley and I use a TON of it on my Disney Vacations. For my carry on I use a rolling 17' tote in last years fall patter Mocha Rouge and I usually take a Vera tote for my personal item. In the Parks I use the book bag in Safari Sunset and I keep my Camera in a Tech Case. I'm so crazy about Vera Bradley I have a collection that rivals most stores! I can't usually narrow it down to which pieces I want to bring!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

I haven't hit any sales online in forever (at least that's how it feels)!  It's killing me!!!   We had a lot of unexpected things this year - washer breaking, etc. (that kind of thing), so I got behind on saving for vacation.  Oh, how it hurts to be good!  I promised myself I wouldn't buy anything until my birthday rolls around.  Strangely, my wish list has grown like weeds...


----------



## CampbellScot

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I haven't hit any sales online in forever (at least that's how it feels)!  It's killing me!!!   We had a lot of unexpected things this year - washer breaking, etc. (that kind of thing), so I got behind on saving for vacation.  Oh, how it hurts to be good!  I promised myself I wouldn't buy anything until my birthday rolls around.  Strangely, my wish list has grown like weeds...



would it then be super mean to tell you that three colors are 50% off online?! I am also trying to be super good. I don't NEED any new bags...but when their is a sale it's hard to behave!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

CampbellScot said:


> would it then be super mean to tell you that three colors are 50% off online?! I am also trying to be super good. I don't NEED any new bags...but when their is a sale it's hard to behave!



That's how I was finally able to get my Get Carried Away in the Deco Daisy that I have been wanting. I promised DH I wouldn't buy anymore for awhile, but we'll see. This really is about the last onw I want for awhile, although I would love something in Va Va Bloom, maybe when they have some good sales later on it  I can't stay away!!

They really should have a Vera Bradley Anonymous, kind of like AA for the purse addict!


----------



## CampbellScot

PrincessSuzanne said:


> They really should have a Vera Bradley Anonymous, kind of like AA for the purse addict!



agreed!! 

although my hubs groans at the "work" bag prices MUCH more than VB. in comparison to the fancy stuff, he he'll look at the VB prices and say "Oh, that's not too bad.."

which I choose to believe is a wholehearted endorsement to indulge my VB habit!!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

CampbellScot said:


> would it then be super mean to tell you that three colors are 50% off online?! I am also trying to be super good. I don't NEED any new bags...but when their is a sale it's hard to behave!



Yes, horribly mean!   I already knew b/c I get the e-mails and I check the site everyday.  I guess I like to torture myself.


----------



## eacosper

Hi guys! I've been lurking for a while but decided to ask a question. I apologize if it has already been asked/answered. I have an almost complete collection of the Vera Bradley Bees Pattern and I still love it as much as I did the first time I ever saw it in the store.  Is there anywhere that has 'vintage' patterns? I know there has to be someone who has some of my pattern laying around somewhere!!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

eacosper said:


> Hi guys! I've been lurking for a while but decided to ask a question. I apologize if it has already been asked/answered. I have an almost complete collection of the Vera Bradley Bees Pattern and I still love it as much as I did the first time I ever saw it in the store.  Is there anywhere that has 'vintage' patterns? I know there has to be someone who has some of my pattern laying around somewhere!!



You might check e-bay, if that's what you mean. BTW, I have never seen that pattern, sounds pretty.


----------



## disneylover04

After reading this entire thread, I ended up ordering a vera bradley mini hipster...  I hope I have enough money for when I am actually on vacation.  lol  I keep buying things in preparation for vacay


----------



## wdwmama19

I definitely have a Vera obsession. I bought the throw blanket in Baroque which is awesome and then today I bought the large Baroque duffel and the Baroque mailbag. I love that pattern and wanted to keep some things before it's discontinued. Plus, the mailbag will be my everyday bag and my Disney bag.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

CampbellScot said:


> agreed!!
> 
> although my hubs groans at the "work" bag prices MUCH more than VB. in comparison to the fancy stuff, he he'll look at the VB prices and say "Oh, that's not too bad.."
> 
> which I choose to believe is a wholehearted endorsement to indulge my VB habit!!



Well, when you buy as many as I have lately, he really grumbles. I don't listen, most of the time. I do need to stop for awhile. I usually only get one or two bags a season until they have a huge sale, but I have been extra crazy lately.


----------



## CampbellScot

PrincessSuzanne said:


> Well, when you buy as many as I have lately, he really grumbles. I don't listen, most of the time. I do need to stop for awhile. I usually only get one or two bags a season until they have a huge sale, but I have been extra crazy lately.



have you ever considered going to Indiana when they have the huge VB warehouse sale?! 

I think about it frequently. 

too frequently.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

CampbellScot said:


> have you ever considered going to Indiana when they have the huge VB warehouse sale?!
> 
> I think about it frequently.
> 
> too frequently.



I have thought about it, but I don't think I better, it might cause heart failure in DH. I have mentioned it a couple of times and he almost stopped breathing


----------



## livndisney

I finally stopped into a Vera outlet. I could not believe how high the prices were!!!!! I do sooooo much better online even when I have to pay shipping.

Is this normal for outlets or is it just the one I went to?


----------



## CampbellScot

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I have thought about it, but I don't think I better, it might cause heart failure in DH. I have mentioned it a couple of times and he almost stopped breathing



Mine too. He saw footage of the sale and he looked at me all judgey and incredulous and said "WHY would you want to go there?! Those people look insane! Why do they need 50 of the same bag? That is CRAZY. Those people need HELP!" 

He may be right. I suspect those people resell those bags for a tidy little profit on ebay. Just a guess. Who's crazy now?!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

CampbellScot said:


> have you ever considered going to Indiana when they have the huge VB warehouse sale?!
> 
> I think about it frequently.
> 
> too frequently.



I actually live within a somewhat reasonable driving distance (still a bit of a drive, but nothing compared to 18 1/2 hours to Disney!).  This is the first year I've ever been into VB, and I've thought about going to this event.  A neighbor of mine has been before, and she told me that it was really crowded, they didn't get in until an hour after their ticket time, and they waited in the check-out line for over 2 hours!   I'm not sure I want to go now!  



livndisney said:


> I finally stopped into a Vera outlet. I could not believe how high the prices were!!!!! I do sooooo much better online even when I have to pay shipping.
> 
> Is this normal for outlets or is it just the one I went to?



I think it depends on what kind of deals they have going.  I've been to the outlet in the Chicago area, and the prices were about equal or more to the online sale prices.  Of course, they also don't have as many styles or colors.  However, when I was there, they had a sale going - take an additional 25% off!  So, I  got some really good deals that day.  I think it helps to be familiar with the online deals to know if you're getting a good deal in the store (which you obviously could tell).

Sorry they didn't have any good deals when you went - that's a bummer.


----------



## aubriee

livndisney said:


> I finally stopped into a Vera outlet. I could not believe how high the prices were!!!!! I do sooooo much better online even when I have to pay shipping.
> 
> Is this normal for outlets or is it just the one I went to?



This past May when we were at WDW, a friend and I went out to the Outlet Mall on Vinland there in Orlando.  They had a clearance section in the back of the store and then also had a sale going where everything was like 50% off in the entire store.  I picked up a Folkloric wristlet for like $12.00 and a Simply Violet angled tote for twenty something (I think maybe $23.00?).  Anyway I got out for thirty something dollars which I thought was pretty good.


----------



## disneylover04

Ok, reading this thread is not helping me.  I got a $20 off my next $75 purchase coupon in my email.  So I went back online and ordered more.  I got a Metropolitan and Tech Organizer in Very Berry Paisley.  I paid $80 for both.  I am becoming addicted to vera bradley!!


----------



## CampbellScot

I did it again. 

BUT I HAVE A VERY GOOD REASON.

I was having a very hard day. I was getting a sore throat and felt wretched and I thought a little trip to the VB store might cheer me between classes. 

and it did.

VERY much.

Really, it's my not feeling well that is the culprit. I walked into the VB store and realized i was really chilly...aka probably have a fever going. I really had no choice but to purchase a fuzzy throw blankie in Indigo Pop. No choice. 

at all. 

I was COLD and feverish. 

poor me.

What was I supposed to do?!



My husband didn't over fall for that. But I actually do have a wee fever so he didn't see fit to really holler at me. 

Plus I distracted him with new margarita glasses from the Williams-Sonoma store next door to VB!!!

I know. Brilliant. 



I LOVE MY FUZZY BLANKIE. It is the coziest thing on this planet and it looks so cute with my double zip backpack sitting nearby all matching and adorable.

WAY too much fun to be had at Vera Bradley!!!


----------



## tlovesdis

OMg I just bought another VB on eBay!  I got a hipster in Medeteranian White!  I've been eyeing that pattern and couldn't resist!!!


----------



## goofystitchfan

The VB store on line is having an addl 25% off on the sale merchandise... just an FYI


----------



## livndisney

goofystitchfan said:


> The VB store on line is having an addl 25% off on the sale merchandise... just an FYI



Did you REALLY need to post that? I am sitting here stalking my last order LOL



Off to look at the sale.......  for ummm for a friend yeah  a friend


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Look what I found!!!!!  Me and DH went to the Park Meadows mall last night in Denver, and I had to make my usual VB stop, and ....low and behold there was a brand new unadvertised pattern!!!  They told me they were chosen as a "test bed" for a new pattern that's not supposed to be released until Spring 2013!!  

They didn't have too many accessories that went with it, but I had to get me the new hipster (my favorite VB style)

Anyway, it's called "Jazzy Blooms"....they had a few other patterns in too, but this one was by far my favorite, it almost has a faded denim look!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Look what I found!!!!!  Me and DH went to the Park Meadows mall last night in Denver, and I had to make my usual VB stop, and ....low and behold there was a brand new unadvertised pattern!!!  They told me they were chosen as a "test bed" for a new pattern that's not supposed to be released until Spring 2013!!
> 
> They didn't have too many accessories that went with it, but I had to get me the new hipster (my favorite VB style)
> 
> Anyway, it's called "Jazzy Blooms"....they had a few other patterns in too, but this one was by far my favorite, it almost has a faded denim look!



Oooh, I love it!!  I saw pictures from an online survey on the OhMyVera blog and all of the spring 2013 colors look so cute.  I generally prefer the spring and summer patterns over the fall/winter ones.  You should have taken pictures of the other ones too!   Just out of curiosity...what does the inside pattern look like?  ETA: OK, never mind, I saw a tote on ebay that had pics of the inside.  Very cute. 

The VB store around here did the previews a few times a couple years ago.  It was always exciting getting a sneak peek at the upcoming colors.


----------



## CampbellScot

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Look what I found!!!!!  Me and DH went to the Park Meadows mall last night in Denver, and I had to make my usual VB stop, and ....low and behold there was a brand new unadvertised pattern!!!  They told me they were chosen as a "test bed" for a new pattern that's not supposed to be released until Spring 2013!!
> 
> They didn't have too many accessories that went with it, but I had to get me the new hipster (my favorite VB style)
> 
> Anyway, it's called "Jazzy Blooms"....they had a few other patterns in too, but this one was by far my favorite, it almost has a faded denim look!



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!

My local VB store also has "preview days" of patterns to come. I have arrived on those days several times and always left with something in the new pattern b/c I MUST have stuff other people have to wait for!!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

CampbellScot said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!
> 
> My local VB store also has "preview days" of patterns to come. I have arrived on those days several times and always left with something in the new pattern b/c I MUST have stuff other people have to wait for!!!



Oh, you're so lucky, the closest VB is in Denver, about 1 1/2 hour from here, so I don't get there often...this is the first time I've been lucky enough to stumble upon a pattern pre-view.  I wasn't too thrilled with last winters/fall colors....they didn't look too winterish/fallish to me!!  I went on the blog that was mentioned and there's this new color coming in Winter that I can't wait for, I forget what it's called, but it's brown with Pink Roses on it.  Looks more FALL to me though!!


----------



## KristiKat

Just ordered the Hanging Organizer in Indigo Pop and an Accordian Wallet in Happy Snails to match my favorite Hipster. I've been thinking about ordering the New Mini Hipster for my trip to Disney next Feb. I have the old Mini Hipster. I'm waiting for a better selection of colors, want a bag with lots of colors so it will pretty much match whatever I'm wearing. Wondering for those of you that have the old and new style, which do you prefer. Don't want to order the new one and hate it. Pros and cons of each?


----------



## CampbellScot

did anybody see the new fall colors? 

they were just kind of meh to me. 

then again, I go between buttoned up lawyers and working with kids and wicked bright colors all the time. So I might have an extreme point of view either way!


----------



## jamala

Oh I love the new colors, and I got a coupon in the email for $20 off a purchase so I will be getting one soon, you can't not use a coupon can you--lol.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

KristiKat said:


> Just ordered the Hanging Organizer in Indigo Pop and an Accordian Wallet in Happy Snails to match my favorite Hipster. I've been thinking about ordering the New Mini Hipster for my trip to Disney next Feb. I have the old Mini Hipster. I'm waiting for a better selection of colors, want a bag with lots of colors so it will pretty much match whatever I'm wearing. Wondering for those of you that have the old and new style, which do you prefer. Don't want to order the new one and hate it. Pros and cons of each?



Let me know how you like the accordion wallet.  I've been thinking about getting one.

I have almost all of my trip money saved, but I'm still not buying anything.  Oh, it hurts to be good!


----------



## wdwgirl03

CampbellScot said:


> did anybody see the new fall colors?
> 
> they were just kind of meh to me.
> 
> then again, I go between buttoned up lawyers and working with kids and wicked bright colors all the time. So I might have an extreme point of view either way!



Yeah, they are not my favorite either.  I tend to go for the brighter ones.  I wish those spring 2013 colors would come out sooner! LOL.


----------



## KristiKat

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Let me know how you like the accordion wallet.  I've been thinking about getting one.
> 
> I have almost all of my trip money saved, but I'm still not buying anything.  Oh, it hurts to be good!



I have the accordian wallet in another color already and I love it. It's just enough for me. A friend of mine has the Turn Lock Wallet and I looked at hers thinking to buy one, it has too many card slots for me. The Zip-Around doesn't have enough so the Accordian is a good in the middle for me. Love it so I had to order it in one of my favorite colors for a Hipster I already had. Believe me I know all about the saving money and not spending, it does hurt to be good. Fortunately it was my anniversary and DH said order a few things, that way he knows I have what I want and he doesn't have to bother, lol.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

KristiKat said:


> I have the accordian wallet in another color already and I love it. It's just enough for me. A friend of mine has the Turn Lock Wallet and I looked at hers thinking to buy one, it has too many card slots for me. The Zip-Around doesn't have enough so the Accordian is a good in the middle for me. Love it so I had to order it in one of my favorite colors for a Hipster I already had. Believe me I know all about the saving money and not spending, it does hurt to be good. Fortunately it was my anniversary and DH said order a few things, that way he knows I have what I want and he doesn't have to bother, lol.



Sounds like one smart hubby!


----------



## aubriee

KristiKat said:


> Just ordered the Hanging Organizer in Indigo Pop and an Accordian Wallet in Happy Snails to match my favorite Hipster. I've been thinking about ordering the New Mini Hipster for my trip to Disney next Feb. I have the old Mini Hipster. I'm waiting for a better selection of colors, want a bag with lots of colors so it will pretty much match whatever I'm wearing. Wondering for those of you that have the old and new style, which do you prefer. Don't want to order the new one and hate it. Pros and cons of each?



I have 13 mini hipsters, but mainly carry my Symphony in Hue one because it goes with just about anything. It's a retired color, but still my favorite for a small  everyday bag.


----------



## aubriee

CampbellScot said:


> did anybody see the new fall colors?
> 
> they were just kind of meh to me.
> 
> then again, I go between buttoned up lawyers and working with kids and wicked bright colors all the time. So I might have an extreme point of view either way!



Me too.  I usually love just about all the VB colors every season, but am not impressed with the fall colors.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

aubriee said:


> Me too.  I usually love just about all the VB colors every season, but am not impressed with the fall colors.



I'm not wowed by the fall colors either. Good thing, huh, I don't need to be buying any more.


----------



## jamala

Great deal today at verabradley.com  FREE scarf $42 value with purchase over $125.  I ordered a mini hipster for our upcoming disney trip and the saddle up bag on sale along with a wallet.   Used my $20 off coupon and got the scarf!  I am so excited now to just watch the mail--lol.


----------



## ollynholly

All packed up for our cruise. I'm going to count the number of vera items when I unpack. My guess is 6 but that may just only be in my purse. That may not even count my vera suitcase. Lol
I remember what it was like before entering a room in our house without running into any vera! It's taking over! Haha!!


----------



## IBLarsen

Thought I would try posting a question here for all you Vera Lovers!
This weekend I went into the store to buy the new Weekender, but instead I bought the Grand Traveler, and I'm really really having a hard time deciding if I should go back to exchange it for the weekender!

I want this as a carryon for airplanes.   DH has his rollerboard, and the 2 kids each have a backpack for their activities and snacks.
I tend to pack everyones extras however, and am a huge over packer.  But the Grand Traveler still seems like it will be too big.  But the weekender almost doesn't look big enough.  

We do check luggage as well, but i like to have extra clothes in our carryons  in case luggage gets lost. 

So any opinions of these two bags?  Would love some insight if you have used either or both of these    Do you find the Grand Traveler to be too cumbersome?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

IBLarsen said:
			
		

> Thought I would try posting a question here for all you Vera Lovers!
> This weekend I went into the store to buy the new Weekender, but instead I bought the Grand Traveler, and I'm really really having a hard time deciding if I should go back to exchange it for the weekender!
> 
> I want this as a carryon for airplanes.   DH has his rollerboard, and the 2 kids each have a backpack for their activities and snacks.
> I tend to pack everyones extras however, and am a huge over packer.  But the Grand Traveler still seems like it will be too big.  But the weekender almost doesn't look big enough.
> 
> We do check luggage as well, but i like to have extra clothes in our carryons  in case luggage gets lost.
> 
> So any opinions of these two bags?  Would love some insight if you have used either or both of these    Do you find the Grand Traveler to be too cumbersome?
> 
> Thanks for any advice



I have a Weekender and it wouldn't be large enough for me. I haven't seen the Grand Traveler. I have a large duffel and I think it meets the size for carry on, it might work for you without being too big. I usually take 2 of them for a weeks vacation along with my weekender, but we drive, so size and quantity don't matter.


----------



## Echo queen

IBLarsen said:


> Thought I would try posting a question here for all you Vera Lovers!
> This weekend I went into the store to buy the new Weekender, but instead I bought the Grand Traveler, and I'm really really having a hard time deciding if I should go back to exchange it for the weekender!
> 
> I want this as a carryon for airplanes.   DH has his rollerboard, and the 2 kids each have a backpack for their activities and snacks.
> I tend to pack everyones extras however, and am a huge over packer.  But the Grand Traveler still seems like it will be too big.  But the weekender almost doesn't look big enough.
> 
> We do check luggage as well, but i like to have extra clothes in our carryons  in case luggage gets lost.
> 
> 
> So any opinions of these two bags?  Would love some insight if you have used either or both of these    Do you find the Grand Traveler to be too cumbersome?
> 
> Thanks for any advice


I flew with the weekender a few weeks ago and loved it.  I carried the weekender only and had plenty of space for all of my things.  I also have the large duffle and feel its too large as a carryon for me.  Good luck


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Echo queen said:


> I flew with the weekender a few weeks ago and loved it.  I carried the weekender only and had plenty of space for all of my things.  I also have the large duffle and feel its too large as a carryon for me.  Good luck



The Grand Traveler is larger, so will carry more, but I've learned from frequent traveling, instead of my carry-on getting larger, it's getting smaller, because Im getting tired of lugging around the extra weight!  If you chose to get the Weekender, I'd just have DH and kiddos carry their own 1 change of clothes and swimsuits (if you plan on hitting the pools before parks).  One change of clothes won't take up much room for their individual carry-ons, where it'll add significant bulk and weight to your one bag.  IMO, if I were to buy something larger than a weekender, I'd make sure it had wheels on it!!  But that's just me, I'm tired of having grooves carved into my shoulders  It's gotten to where all I carry-on is my 3oz or smaller liquids (mainly makeup), a laptop or IPad, my valuable jewelry, and "purse stuff" (I usually will pack a VB purse in my luggage, because I don't want to have a purse either, unless it's a hipster).  I also usually tie a sweatshirt around my waist, because I always get cold on the plane.  Going though security has gotten to be an art.


----------



## kerriemiller

VB outlet just openned about 30 minutes from me.  Kids back to school so hopeing to run down there and buy more bags I dont need


----------



## nonzerosum

Is it worth it to make a trip to the Vineland Outlet for the VB store? I'd like to check it out on out next WDW, but only if it's worthwhile.


----------



## Echo queen

nonzerosum said:


> Is it worth it to make a trip to the Vineland Outlet for the VB store? I'd like to check it out on out next WDW, but only if it's worthwhile.



Yes, for sure it is worth it.  I go to the outlet everything I go to Florida.  Great selection and deals.  I love it  it part of my yearly WDW vacations.


----------



## Echo queen

Scrappy_Tink said:


> The Grand Traveler is larger, so will carry more, but I've learned from frequent traveling, instead of my carry-on getting larger, it's getting smaller, because Im getting tired of lugging around the extra weight!  If you chose to get the Weekender, I'd just have DH and kiddos carry their own 1 change of clothes and swimsuits (if you plan on hitting the pools before parks).  One change of clothes won't take up much room for their individual carry-ons, where it'll add significant bulk and weight to your one bag.  IMO, if I were to buy something larger than a weekender, I'd make sure it had wheels on it!!  But that's just me, I'm tired of having grooves carved into my shoulders  It's gotten to where all I carry-on is my 3oz or smaller liquids (mainly makeup), a laptop or IPad, my valuable jewelry, and "purse stuff" (I usually will pack a VB purse in my luggage, because I don't want to have a purse either, unless it's a hipster).  I also usually tie a sweatshirt around my waist, because I always get cold on the plane.  Going though security has gotten to be an art.



Yeah you really don't want to weight your self down too much, the next time I fly I am going to see if my VB large back pack will do.  At times the weekender did feel a little heavy but I'm a mini hipster girl.


----------



## goofystitchfan

Guessing you have all seen the latest sale on line (ending today). Don't forget you get a free gift depending on what tote you purchase...


----------



## mickey1968

Okay, I finally took the plunge (thanks in large part to lurking here and QVC) and bought my first real piece of VB (other than an ID card keyring!) and now I am taking it back.


----------



## snowcupid

I got my daughter a mini hipster in In Bloom and myself a hipster in Navy Twirly Birds. We are now obsessed. I bought both of us bags to carry on the plane as our personal items and bought her a lanyard for school. These are SO popular at her school this year too... I had never really paid attention to it until I was looking for something for Disney. I seriously have to stop myself from buying more- I really like it!


----------



## mickey1968

The Hunt
I stalked the bags for about a week online and in the local Hallmark and Dillard's stores. I even drove about 40 miles RT to check out the new VB store in the mall. It was so hard to not only decide which pattern to get but also which style to get. 

I really wanted a piece to replace my ugly little black suitcase that I use as a carry-on for short trips. I thought the Large Duffel would be perfect! And frankly all the chatty sales people just made it harder to choose! Geeze, let a girl think in peace!

Well, I finally broke down and bought both a large duffel in Baroque and a Get Carried Away tote in the new Provencal. I couldn't decide.

I did a practice pack last night and I was ecstatic  that everything fit so well in the Large Duffel using my packing cubes. Only problem was I don't think I could carry it from the parking garage into the airport at home! It was quite heavy even to me. I don't know how all the little sorority girls do it!


----------



## snowcupid

KristiKat said:


> Just ordered the Hanging Organizer in Indigo Pop and an Accordian Wallet in Happy Snails to match my favorite Hipster. I've been thinking about ordering the New Mini Hipster for my trip to Disney next Feb. I have the old Mini Hipster. I'm waiting for a better selection of colors, want a bag with lots of colors so it will pretty much match whatever I'm wearing. Wondering for those of you that have the old and new style, which do you prefer. Don't want to order the new one and hate it. Pros and cons of each?



THe new mini hipster has an ajustable strap. My daughter preferred the old one though because she likes the velcro - the new one has a snap closer.


----------



## mickey1968

Then I tried the Get Carried Away tote as just a carry-on for my things I need to keep with me on the plane (I can check the ugly bag with DME) like medications, toiletries, iPad, camera, change of clothes, etc. Well, it didn't seem to be too comfortable either. I think that one could be a little smaller, but still felt heavy. (I really didn't realize I was this high maintenance!)

Well, I am taking them both back after work today. I am thinking about getting either just a smaller tote like maybe the Vera or Miller that I can also use daily to for work or trying the Weekender in place of the Get Carried Away tote. 

Also, somewhere in between I received a $20 certificate for the website for signing up for emails and I have decided to visit the outlet store on my Halloween trip to Disney.

Sooooo, what do you guys think? Should I try the weekender? or a smaller tote for now? Either way I will order online now instead of Dillard's.
:

TIA for any help!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

mickey1968 said:


> Then I tried the Get Carried Away tote as just a carry-on for my things I need to keep with me on the plane (I can check the ugly bag with DME) like medications, toiletries, iPad, camera, change of clothes, etc. Well, it didn't seem to be too comfortable either. I think that one could be a little smaller, but still felt heavy. (I really didn't realize I was this high maintenance!)
> 
> Well, I am taking them both back after work today. I am thinking about getting either just a smaller tote like maybe the Vera or Miller that I can also use daily to for work or trying the Weekender in place of the Get Carried Away tote.
> 
> Also, somewhere in between I received a $20 certificate for the website for signing up for emails and I have decided to visit the outlet store on my Halloween trip to Disney.
> 
> Sooooo, what do you guys think? Should I try the weekender? or a smaller tote for now? Either way I will order online now instead of Dillard's.
> :
> 
> TIA for any help!




That's hard to say, because I absolutely love my large duffle and my Get Carried Away, I just used it for the first time this past weekend and I am in love with this bag. I am not, however in love with my weekender, mine is a couple of years old and I use it when we go away for a week to pack undergarments, swimwear and some other smaller clothing items seperate from my other clothes, but otherwise it serves no purpose for me. I even use my large duffle for weekends, because I tend to over-pack. I have had no trouble stuffing it full and carrying it, but I usually carry a large, heavy purse, so I gues I'm used to it.

For me, the bigger, the better.


----------



## mickey1968

PrincessSuzanne- what is it that you don't like so much about the weekender? Too small? Too structured?


----------



## CraftyMommy

I'm just not a VB fan.  I see so many of them around town and on campus.  They seem to be popular with the young crowd.  I just can't purchase a VB though.  The patterns look like something my grandma would have used in the 70's and 80's.  Dooney & Bourke handbags are my obsession.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

I use the Companion Attaché for traveling and absolutely love it.  I like that it has the laptop compartment and a ka-zillion different pockets in it...the only negative part is the handle is too short....so I had to buy a longer strap for it to fit over my shoulder!


----------



## mickey1968

Well, I returned both of the bags to Dillard's after work but decided maybe I really do like the Get Carried Away tote. So I ordered it direct from the VB website using my $20 gift certificate/coupon! I got the Symphony in Hue which is on sale for $74.99 a penny shy of the $75 minimum for the coupon! So I added a matching ditty bag also on sale and a new iD card keychain. All together it was just over $100 which qualified for free shipping! YAY! Maybe I can sleep well tonight without visions of Vera patterns running through my mind!


----------



## DisneyDanielle85

mickey1968 said:


> Well, I returned both of the bags to Dillard's after work but decided maybe I really do like the Get Carried Away tote. So I ordered it direct from the VB website using my $20 gift certificate/coupon! I got the Symphony in Hue which is on sale for $74.99 a penny shy of the $75 minimum for the coupon! So I added a matching ditty bag also on sale and a new iD card keychain. All together it was just over $100 which qualified for free shipping! YAY! Maybe I can sleep well tonight without visions of Vera patterns running through my mind!




Visions of Vera Patterns running through your head!  I love it! You got a GREAT deal on those bags. You made out like a bandit. I love Vera Sales. I want a new grand traveler in one of the new patterns but FH will kill me in my sleep if i purchase another Vera Piece as it is the collection in my closet is 120 pieces deep and I have to make room to store my wedding dress next month until 10/27. (My closet is VERY tiny) Hmmmm Maybe I'll sneak a wallet in there next week when i get to visit an authentic Vera Bradley store instead of the Authorized retailers in my area!!!


----------



## IBLarsen

You vera lovers...a while back I bought a Metropolitan bag that I thought would be perfect for my carryon purse.  I liked that it had a padded sleeve for the ipad and my Nook, so I felt like they would be protected better.  Now that I'm getting ready for our trip and figuring out which bags I would like to take to make things easier.  I almost feel like I'm not sure about the Metropolitan being the best bag, and maybe I should just go with a tote....but DH will kill me if I don't use this bag which I HAD to have for the purpose of airline travel

Just looking for some opinions if you used this, and if you have indeed liked it or not?

I think I'm in Vera Overload right now and think each bag is better than the last


----------



## mickey1968

While I am anxiously awaiting the delivery of my first VB bags, I have already begun to think about what else I would like.  I know I want a several of the smaller pieces but I told myself to wait on those until I can go to the VB Outlet on my next trip to Disney which will be the week of Halloween.

So, to the pros out there...what kind of selection and pricing do they typically have at that store at the Premium Outlets on Vineland? Any different than a full VB store? Barring any 20-30% off everything sales, are their regular prices less than full price? Do they carry both current and retired patterns?

I know that a lot of "outlet" stores don't seem to have reduced prices over their regular stores. I am hoping VB is a little better.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

mickey1968 said:


> PrincessSuzanne- what is it that you don't like so much about the weekender? Too small? Too structured?



Yes, it's too small for me. I can't fit a weekends worth of clothes in it.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

IBLarsen said:


> You vera lovers...a while back I bought a Metropolitan bag that I thought would be perfect for my carryon purse.  I liked that it had a padded sleeve for the ipad and my Nook, so I felt like they would be protected better.  Now that I'm getting ready for our trip and figuring out which bags I would like to take to make things easier.  I almost feel like I'm not sure about the Metropolitan being the best bag, and maybe I should just go with a tote....but DH will kill me if I don't use this bag which I HAD to have for the purpose of airline travel
> 
> Just looking for some opinions if you used this, and if you have indeed liked it or not?
> 
> I think I'm in Vera Overload right now and think each bag is better than the last



The Metropolitan is my 2nd favorite compared to the companion Attaché!  I love that it, too, has the slip sleeve to go over rolling luggage, and carries a LOT.   It's not huge like the Grand Traveler or Weekender, just big enough to carry necessities you don't want to risk carrying in your on-board luggage.


----------



## DisneyDanielle85

I love the metropolitan. I don't use it for air travel because I like my rolling Vera 17" luggage that has a laptop sleeve built in(which usually i store my unpacked park backpack in). I also like using a tote for quick access to things I need. I do use the metro when I need my laptop or iPad around town which has been frequent lately cuz I'm planning my wedding. The metro fits my laptop, iPad and planning binder perfectly. I suppose it would be decent for air travel! I just never bring my computer to Disney lol. I want to get away from that on vacation.


----------



## Magnetgirl25

Oh boy was this thread dangerous for me!  LOL!!!  I was already Vera Bradley obsessed!  I had bought the bookbag in mocha rouge for our Disney trip last fall.  I was very happy with my choice and still am.  However after lurking on this thread I have decided to go ahead and purchase the hipster. I am so excited for my new bag.  I am going to take both bags along with some little ones!  I should be all set! So my husband hopes.  I think that he would kill me if I decide that I need another Vera bag  before leaving!!!


----------



## aubriee

snowcupid said:


> I had never really paid attention to it until I was looking for something for Disney. I seriously have to stop myself from buying more- I really like it!



I just got back from WDW this past weekend.  I didn't even realize I had used so many Vera Bradely pieces for the plane until I was looking for my MP3 player and got several VB pieces out.  The lady sitting across and just behind me, mentioned how much she loved all my VB.  I had used a large Vera Bradley backpack as my personal item.  In the bottom of that I had placed a VB Trip kit that held two VB pill boxes, a VB slim case that held my Victoza injection pen, and two VB contact lens cases (one held my contacts and a small bottle of contact lens solution and the other held my tiny MP3 player).  Also in that VB backpack I had two VB envelopes (one held my Kindle and the other trip paperwork).  I also had a VB Zip ID and matching lanyard, a VB wristlet, a VB glasses case (that held my VB sunglasses, a pair of foldup reading glasses, and my regular glasses), a VB small makeup bag that held my chargers, then a VB tech case that held my small camera and cell phone.  

It just so happened that on the flight home, that same lady was again on the same flight and this time sat right across the aisle from me.  When she saw me, she said, "Oh I remember you from the flight last Saturday.  You're the lady that had all the pretty Vera Bradley stuff".


----------



## wdwgirl03

aubriee said:


> I just got back from WDW this past weekend.  I didn't even realize I had used so many Vera Bradely pieces for the plane until I was looking for my MP3 player and got several VB pieces out.  The lady sitting across and just behind me, mentioned how much she loved all my VB.  I had used a large Vera Bradley backpack as my personal item.  In the bottom of that I had placed a VB Trip kit that held two VB pill boxes, a VB slim case that held my Victoza injection pen, and two VB contact lens cases (one held my contacts and a small bottle of contact lens solution and the other held my tiny MP3 player).  Also in that VB backpack I had two VB envelopes (one held my Kindle and the other trip paperwork).  I also had a VB Zip ID and matching lanyard, a VB wristlet, a VB glasses case (that held my VB sunglasses, a pair of foldup reading glasses, and my regular glasses), a VB small makeup bag that held my chargers, then a VB tech case that held my small camera and cell phone.
> 
> It just so happened that on the flight home, that same lady was again on the same flight and this time sat right across the aisle from me.  When she saw me, she said, "Oh I remember you from the flight last Saturday.  You're the lady that had all the pretty Vera Bradley stuff".



haha, this is how I am too.  On our trip in April I had my VB duffel and laptop case.  Then in my duffel I had a few more pieces: sunglasses case, tech organizer (they don't make it anymore but I love it for keeping all my cords/chargers/batteries together), and a zip ID case for my ipod.  Oh yeah, and I think I had my Clare bag in there too for the parks!


----------



## mickey1968

Yay!! My Vera bag finally came yesterday! I got a Get Carried Away tote and a matching ditty bag in Symphony in Hue. They are so bright and pretty. I can't wait to use them on my next Disney trip in just 43 days!


----------



## phorsenuf

I got my delivery today.  I caved with the buy one get one 50% off.  I got;

On The Go in Rosy Posies
On The Go in Doodle Daisy
Squared Away in Very Berry Paisley
Hipster in Twirly Birds Navy


----------



## ollynholly

The new Ribbons pattern comes out tomorrow. It's the new breast cancer color. I may go check it out. Anyone else?


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

ollynholly said:


> The new Ribbons pattern comes out tomorrow. It's the new breast cancer color. I may go check it out. Anyone else?



I want to, I love it, but I have no idea. My husband's company is closing at the end of the year, so I don't want to buy anything we don't need until he secures another one.


----------



## phorsenuf

ollynholly said:


> The new Ribbons pattern comes out tomorrow. It's the new breast cancer color. I may go check it out. Anyone else?



It's really pretty.  I was going to order an E-reader cover but they were sold out online.


----------



## Belle4311

I, too, am a VB fan! I'm so upset that my darling "Java Blue" has retired, so I've moved on to "Watercolor", which is also retired, but still available online (which means it's MUCH cheaper!)/

Generally, for road trips, I take my large duffle and a pleated tote. Inside, I have the hanging toiletry case, and a medium cosmetic case. However, I find that the duffle can be difficult to fly with because it's pretty large and can get quite heavy. 

Since I refuse to check luggage, I decided to invest in a good carry-on. The result? The VB Weekender! It's 18", which is only 4" shorter than the large duffle. It distributes the weight better because it is more structured - and bonus! - it has 4 large pockets on the inside, 2 large pockets on the outside, and a large zip compartment on the back. I also purchase the large cosmetic case. Finally, I went to Ebags and got some packing cubes, which have made organization a snap. (I did consider the VB Grand Traveler, which is essentially the same bag as the Weekender, but 22", rather than 18". Didn't see the point to purchasing a carry-on the same size as the large duffle....) Needless to say, I was still able to pack a week's worth of clothes for my Disney trip! 

As far as a park bag, I don't carry one. My hubby carries a book bag, so I just keep my VB ID case with money, wallet, and park card in there, along with my small cosmetic case for First Aid/personal items.

LOVE VERA BRADLEY!!!


----------



## wdwgirl03

ollynholly said:


> The new Ribbons pattern comes out tomorrow. It's the new breast cancer color. I may go check it out. Anyone else?



I went to the VB store around here today because I had my $20 half-birthday card to spend.  I ended up getting the large cosmetic in Ribbons and a couple packs on binder clips for school (in Ribbons and Indigo Pop).  I liked Ribbons a lot more than I thought I would-it is very cute.


----------



## Cdnmom6

Has anyone used their Get Carried Away tote for carry on recently.  I just got one and it seems like it is quite big I am worried they will tell me its too big...


----------



## Liliesinthevalley

While I personally do not own this specific Vera bag, I have a friend who does and it is her favorite to use for a carry on.  It fits perfectly in the seat in front of you or the overhead bin.  Hope this helps!



Cdnmom6 said:


> Has anyone used their Get Carried Away tote for carry on recently.  I just got one and it seems like it is quite big I am worried they will tell me its too big...


----------



## AllisonK

Cdnmom6 said:
			
		

> Has anyone used their Get Carried Away tote for carry on recently.  I just got one and it seems like it is quite big I am worried they will tell me its too big...



I used it as a carryon a few months ago and it's perfect. It fit in the overhead quite nicely and I could throw my purse in there as I walked through the airport. It is very big and I have also used it for a weekend away and it's perfect for that as well. I'm going away next weekend and plan on using my Get Carried Away as my suitcase.


----------



## figment814

Just bought the Double Zip backpack in Ribbons!  I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder as well as some back problems and was looking for a small backpack to serve as my personal item when flying with a carry-on suitcase. 

I also purchased a purse for my mom in Ribbons, and use a $30 off from retail me not.


----------



## Loralei

I have been eyeing the VB stuff for a while now, but balked at the prices.  Finally gave in & bought a wallet last week (turn lock in limes up)...just waiting on it to arrive!  

My question is, how often does she retire patterns?  Curious how often I should check back for sales!  

I'm going on a trip this weekend that will include a stop at a VB outlet.  Hopefully they'll have some of the pieces I have wanted at a price that I can afford!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

Loralei said:
			
		

> I have been eyeing the VB stuff for a while now, but balked at the prices.  Finally gave in & bought a wallet last week (turn lock in limes up)...just waiting on it to arrive!
> 
> My question is, how often does she retire patterns?  Curious how often I should check back for sales!
> 
> I'm going on a trip this weekend that will include a stop at a VB outlet.  Hopefully they'll have some of the pieces I have wanted at a price that I can afford!



I don't think there is any set time that patterns are retired. Sign up for emails and you will know when all the sales and events are going on. You will get at least one email a day, if not more and there is something on sale every week or even several times per week.


----------



## xoDevinxo

which is better to use in the parks the hipster or the mini backpack??


----------



## 4 mickey

xoDevinxo said:


> which is better to use in the parks the hipster or the mini backpack??



Hi 
 Its funny that you ask this because I have brought with me my last trip ( may ) but the styles you have mentionned and I have to say both of them 
the only thing that was deciding wich to bring in parks with me was lol..what color I was wearing since my backpack is blue and my hipster is priscilla pink 
theya re both very comfortable


----------



## xoDevinxo

the hipster or the mini bookbag for in the park? 

also is a large duffel big enough for 4days worth of clothes for one person? im considering getting one for our next trip... if you use one when you fly let me know if its a good idea or not?

thanks


----------



## xoDevinxo

4 mickey said:


> Hi
> Its funny that you ask this because I have brought with me my last trip ( may ) but the styles you have mentionned and I have to say both of them
> the only thing that was deciding wich to bring in parks with me was lol..what color I was wearing since my backpack is blue and my hipster is priscilla pink
> theya re both very comfortable



im thinking the backpack would be better cause we could put our water bottles in it but im just worried about it on rides i feel like the hipster would be better because then i wouldnt have to take it off to be sitting in a ride?


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

xoDevinxo said:
			
		

> the hipster or the mini bookbag for in the park?
> 
> also is a large duffel big enough for 4days worth of clothes for one person? im considering getting one for our next trip... if you use one when you fly let me know if its a good idea or not?
> 
> thanks



The large duffel is more than large enough for 4 days worth of clothes and then some. I can cram a lot of stuff in one and I'm a large lady with large clothes. I don't fly, but I have heard it can be used as carry one.

I'm so excited, I got 3 new VB pieces today and getting one more tomorrow, plus one pice as a gift. I got the new Campus Tote in Ribbons, a wristlets in Va Va Bloom for my soon to be 22 year old cousin, a little tech case thing, that holds your earbuds and the free Holiday tote in Dogwood. Tomorrow Im getting on of the iPad portfolio. I want my husband to get me the Three-o Tote for Christmas in English Rose.


----------



## xoDevinxo

PrincessSuzanne said:


> The large duffel is more than large enough for 4 days worth of clothes and then some. I can cram a lot of stuff in one and I'm a large lady with large clothes. I don't fly, but I have heard it can be used as carry one.
> 
> I'm so excited, I got 3 new VB pieces today and getting one more tomorrow, plus one pice as a gift. I got the new Campus Tote in Ribbons, a wristlets in Va Va Bloom for my soon to be 22 year old cousin, a little tech case thing, that holds your earbuds and the free Holiday tote in Dogwood. Tomorrow Im getting on of the iPad portfolio. I want my husband to get me the Three-o Tote for Christmas in English Rose.



I will be going to only one of the stores that sells vb here today to look at the bags and then i will be ordering online we dont have a vb outlet around here  or a vb signature store  cant wait!


----------



## xoDevinxo

I'm the proud new owner of the Smartphone Wristlet in Camellia 

and also the small Backpack in Floral Nightingale  

soo excited can't wait to use my new VB


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

xoDevinxo said:
			
		

> I will be going to only one of the stores that sells vb here today to look at the bags and then i will be ordering online we dont have a vb outlet around here  or a vb signature store  cant wait!



We don't have either of those around here either. The closest signature store is in Atlanta. 

I got the new mailbag and a 3 pack of cosmetic cases in Va Va Bloom today at our Px. I bought a wallet, but when I got home, I didn't like it much, so we took it back.


----------



## elishakaylen

I just got the Black Microfiber VB Hipster! So excited to try it out in the parks on my trip. Which is 9 days away!


----------



## KristiKat

My new bags I ordered came today. Unfortunately they are my Christmas present from DH and it's driving me crazy I can't use them yet. He wanted them to be wrapped and under the tree. I got the Little Hipster in Indigo Pop and the Mini Hipster in Va Va Bloom. I did open the box up and admire them. I'm torn already as to which one to take to Disney. I know some would say take them both but I don't want to have to deal with swapping out while on vacation, scared something will get misplaced. Can't wait till Christmas!


----------



## sommergirl25

Anyone use a Vera Bradley for their camera bag?  I got a DSLR for Christmas and would like a cute bag to carry it in that will also keep it safe.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

sommergirl25 said:
			
		

> Anyone use a Vera Bradley for their camera bag?  I got a DSLR for Christmas and would like a cute bag to carry it in that will also keep it safe.



I don't know if you can find them anymore, but there was a Vera Bradley camera bag last summer, it was really nice. I never got my hands on one. You might find it at a Signature store.


----------



## taraplus2

I used my vera bradley back pack at Disney and it worked perfect.  I plan to get a hipster at the Vera Bradley Outlet Show in April (4 day HUGE SALE).  I live in Indiana near the factory....it is VERA Madness..but so fun!


----------



## Echo queen

taraplus2 said:


> I used my vera bradley back pack at Disney and it worked perfect.  I plan to get a hipster at the Vera Bradley Outlet Show in April (4 day HUGE SALE).  I live in Indiana near the factory....it is VERA Madness..but so fun!



That sounds like my kind of rotfl2: I will be using my back pack as I carry on with a mini hipster for my park bag as I have had some recent shoulder issues and the smaller the better.   My DH gave me a hipster for Christmas but I think it may be too much. Earlier this year I used my weekender as a carry on, I really prefer hands free. My DH keeps saying can't you just put less in the bag instead of a smaller bag. NO


----------



## ciadriamom

Hello ladies -- I am also OBSESSED with Ms. Bradley.  Just wanted to drop a quick note that I just went to the website and they are offering an additional 20% off even on the clearance items.

Enjoy!


----------



## harleys mom

So love Vera Bradley. I got new luggage for our January trip so of course I had to but new Vera to match. I got a large duffel, backpack, and make up bags. I got a great deal with the extra 20% off. I had made an online purchase a couple of weeks ago, called about the extra discount. They sent me a online gift certificate for the difference!


----------



## GatorMommy2007

Does anyone have a two way tote?  What do you think about it?  Can you fit more in it than you can fit in the regular tote?


----------



## DharmaLou

another VB obsessed person here!  I have 2 bags (Miller bag in purple punch and Get Carried Away in Floral Nightengale) that I use for travel, and then a wristlet in purple punch, a quick swipe ID in Va Va Bloom, a hipster in Viva la Vera with a matching clip zip ID. I also have a tote in Ribbons with a clip zip ID and an iPad case and large cosmetic in Floral Nightengale. Oh and my work bag, a perfect pocket tote in Twirly Birds Pink and a mini hipster in Simply Violet.

Yes. I have a problem


----------



## xoDevinxo

Anyone going to be watching qvc at 12 they will be debuting the new prints I can't wait!


----------



## wdwgirl03

xoDevinxo said:


> Anyone going to be watching qvc at 12 they will be debuting the new prints I can't wait!



I won't be watching QVC but I am looking forward to the new colors.  They are all so cute!


----------



## xoDevinxo

wdwgirl03 said:
			
		

> I won't be watching QVC but I am looking forward to the new colors.  They are all so cute!



I know they are adorable  cant wait to get my hands on one


----------



## DharmaLou

They're super cute - they were on Inside Stitch last week. I love Plum Crazy the best, I think.


----------



## wdwgirl03

DharmaLou said:


> They're super cute - they were on Inside Stitch last week. I love Plum Crazy the best, I think.



Plum Crazy is really cute, but then again I love anything purple.  I also really like Jazzy Blooms!  I ordered a bag in that print (and the scarf in Plum Crazy!).


----------



## ToddyLu

I watched QVC and got the plum TSV my MIL ordered a new bag in Go Wild.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

DharmaLou said:


> another VB obsessed person here!  I have 2 bags (Miller bag in purple punch and Get Carried Away in Floral Nightengale) that I use for travel, and then a wristlet in purple punch, a quick swipe ID in Va Va Bloom, a hipster in Viva la Vera with a matching clip zip ID. I also have a tote in Ribbons with a clip zip ID and an iPad case and large cosmetic in Floral Nightengale. Oh and my work bag, a perfect pocket tote in Twirly Birds Pink and a mini hipster in Simply Violet.
> 
> Yes. I have a problem



I've got so many now, I can't even remember what I have and in which pattern. DH says it looks like our bedroom threw up a Vera Bradley store. They are all over our bedroom, I have got to find a container to put them all in, they are taking over.


----------



## aubriee

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I've got so many now, I can't even remember what I have and in which pattern. DH says it looks like our bedroom threw up a Vera Bradley store. They are all over our bedroom, I have got to find a container to put them all in, they are taking over.



I'm in the same situation.  I have so many, I have no idea what I actually have.  Thankfully I have a spare bedroom I can keep mine in.  In that closet, I have four hanging organizers with like six shelves in each and the rest I have in cubicles on the floor and in the top of that closet.  The only thing in that closet has is Vera Bradley.  Any time I open that closet door it's like looking in a VB store. My VB hanging organizers are sort of like these.  They're squeezed in there tight, but they work fairly well at corralling VB bags, as do the hard, clear, plastic bins I got at Walmart to go on the top closet shelf:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-6-Shelf-Organizer/15566813


----------



## twinkle49

I have a question - Does a Vera small duffle fit underneath the seat in front of you?? Also I use the weekender as my carry on that I put in the overhead(I have done this many times) could I use the small duffle as my personal item to put under the seat in front of me or will (united and us air) say the small duffle is too big to be a personal item?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## aubriee

twinkle49 said:


> I have a question - Does a Vera small duffle fit underneath the seat in front of you?? Also I use the weekender as my carry on that I put in the overhead(I have done this many times) could I use the small duffle as my personal item to put under the seat in front of me or will (united and us air) say the small duffle is too big to be a personal item?? Thanks in advance!!



I've used a VB small duffel as my personal item on American, Delta, and Air Tran and it's never gotten a second look.  It's so soft and squishable, it easily fits completely under the seat in front of you.  Now when I flew Spirit I was scared to use it, because Spirit is known to be very strict and charges for everything, but I did see a lady sitting across from me, using one as a personal item and she didn't have a problem.


----------



## twinkle49

aubriee said:
			
		

> I've used a VB small duffel as my personal item on American, Delta, and Air Tran and it's never gotten a second look.  It's so soft and squishable, it easily fits completely under the seat in front of you.  Now when I flew Spirit I was scared to use it, because Spirit is known to be very strict and charges for everything, but I did see a lady sitting across from me, using one as a personal item and she didn't have a problem.



Thank you soo much!!


----------



## ollynholly

Is anyone going to the Vera Bradley Outlet Sale this year? April 9-14, Fort Wayne, IN. Registration and ticket sales started yesterday. 
http://www.verabradley.com/registration/registration.jsp?pageName=OutletSale#fifth


----------



## KittyyKattyy

Living in Vera's hometown!!


----------



## ollynholly

KittyyKattyy said:
			
		

> Living in Vera's hometown!!



How wonderful!! We live in PA and make the drive out. This will be our 5th year going.


----------



## Kate0716

Does anyone know if they discontinued the XL duffel or is it just off their website right now?  I only saw 3 patterns but there used to be a ton!

-Kate


----------



## Mom24Princesses

I bought myself the Animal Kingdom backpack just before it was retired.  I carried it for a few months and took it to WDW. I think it was 04.  It was so perfect that I "retired it" from use and ONLY use it for Disney trips. I thought about getting a new one for this summer's WDW visit BUT it is a tradition.  Something about the animals on that bag. 

What I dislike most about VB is that they retire my favorite prints and styles too often. (Just like BABW does my favorite scents!)


----------



## Grumpy333

Does anyone know if VB is no longer making the 17 inch rolling luggage?  I have it in Mocha Rouge and it is the perfect overnight/weekend carry on bag.  I was hoping to get it in another pattern but it's only in the sale section in two patterns.  So sad if they got of that bag.


----------



## iamlisad

Hi there -
I work for a non-profit that organizes an annual girls' getaway weekend to the Vera Bradley Outlet Sale.  We are leaving on Friday 4/12, shopping at the outlet sale on Saturday 4/13, and returning home on Sunday 4/14. We leave from Greensburg, PA, about 45 minutes from Pittsburgh.  The price for the trip is very reasonable and includes hotel, a couple of meals, etc.  We have such a wonderful time.  The ages of women who went ranged from 12 to 80 last year!  Contact me if you'd like additional information!
 Lisa in Greensburg


----------



## ciadriamom

I would love some additional info. Please PM me. Thanks


----------



## iamlisad

Ciadriamom -
Since I'm new I can't PM or email you until I have more posts.  I would be glad to email you a copy of our flyer.  I promise it isn't spam and we are a great non-profit in the Pittsburgh area. I also can't post my email to you.  So if you'd like a flyer, the best advice I can give you is to google me - Lisa Dormire at Redstone Highlands in Greensburg, PA - find a phone number and give us a call.  I'm really sorry for the inconvenience!!
Lisa


----------



## ciadriamom

Hey Lisa. No problem. My email is easy. It's my user name at aol. Just give me the name you're sending it from in case it goes to my spam. Lo


----------



## iamlisad

It will be coming from ldormire at Redstone Highlands.  
Thank you!


----------



## ollynholly

Oh my, it's finally happened:
Disney and Vera Bradley partnered up!!!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...a-bradley-to-bloom-this-fall-at-disney-parks/


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

ollynholly said:


> Oh my, it's finally happened:
> Disney and Vera Bradley partnered up!!!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...a-bradley-to-bloom-this-fall-at-disney-parks/



I saw that on FB this morning, I am beyond excited. My DH needs to get a job, so I can buy a ton of it when it comes out.


----------



## Echo queen

Love it love it


----------



## 4 mickey

love it


----------



## hcoker1

I'm so excited!!! (but my DH thinks I'm nuts!)


----------



## DisneyDiva8401

So excited about the new Disney Vera!!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Well, I kept saying how I didn't know how I felt about Disney Vera but those designs are SO CUTE.  I need them!


----------



## Sunnyday3

ollynholly said:


> Oh my, it's finally happened:
> Disney and Vera Bradley partnered up!!!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...a-bradley-to-bloom-this-fall-at-disney-parks/



It's almost sad that I'm so excited over this...but I don't care! My two loves, in one!!


----------



## FoundNemoLostDori

WoohoooOO! Am I dreaming? No one pinch me!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

This is absolutely freaking crazy!!!!    Micky on VB?!!!!!!  Yippeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## pitahen

Very Excited!!!


----------



## Iott Family

Vera now has a new hipster cross body style bag called the tablet hipster. Its roughly the size of the regular, not mini, hipster but it had a padded side "pouch" for your mini tablet or e-reader  I just ordered one in plum crazy for our trip in 2 weeks!


----------



## jgh

I'm super excited for the new Disney prints coming out. 

I'm definitely picking up a Clare in the Midnight with Mickey but maybe a few other pieces as well! I'm so excited!


----------



## 4 mickey

hi 
for those of you who buy vb often when is usually fall release ???
as the new mickey pattern should be at fall release can we guess late august ?? mid september ?? if we base this on usual VB releases


----------



## Catira

Hi.. many of us are anxiously awaiting these new Disney Vera line to be released this fall. We have a facebook group where we share pictures and info that we come across 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/557626474270509/


----------



## 4 mickey

Catira said:


> Hi.. many of us are anxiously awaiting these new Disney Vera line to be released this fall. We have a facebook group where we share pictures and info that we come across
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/557626474270509/



and a very good facebook group of vera bradley fans indeed


----------



## jgh

4 mickey said:


> hi
> for those of you who buy vb often when is usually fall release ???
> as the new mickey pattern should be at fall release can we guess late august ?? mid september ?? if we base this on usual VB releases



Well, the summer prints are coming out March 21, so I assume it will be sometime in late summer that the Fall prints come out, however this is for Vera Bradley's "signature?" patterns...their Disney patterns might be on a different schedule, but I'm SO hoping they come out in late summer.


----------



## Catira

4 mickey said:


> and a very good facebook group of vera bradley fans indeed



It's a great group of FB friends


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Iott Family said:


> Vera now has a new hipster cross body style bag called the tablet hipster. Its roughly the size of the regular, not mini, hipster but it had a padded side "pouch" for your mini tablet or e-reader  I just ordered one in plum crazy for our trip in 2 weeks!



I really like that idea!  I'll have to measure my original IPad and see if it fits.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

I got an e-mail yesterday showing the 4 new colors for summer and I love all 4 of them.


----------



## Kitkat6595

I just ordered my very first Vera purse and had to share.  I went with the Hipster in Plum Crazy. It should be showing up any day and I am getting anxious to see it.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Kitkat6595 said:


> I just ordered my very first Vera purse and had to share.  I went with the Hipster in Plum Crazy. It should be showing up any day and I am getting anxious to see it.



Yay!  The hipster is a great bag and I LOVE Plum Crazy!  But then again I pretty much love all the purple patterns.   Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Elleshoodat

Hi, everyone! 

I'm looking for a new carry-on and am wondering which Vera would be best. I'll be traveling with my 2-year-old son, so I'm looking more for something that can double as a diaper bag than something that's really luggage-like.

Would my best bet be a backpack? A tote? Please let me know what you think!


----------



## aubriee

Elleshoodat said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I'm looking for a new carry-on and am wondering which Vera would be best. I'll be traveling with my 2-year-old son, so I'm looking more for something that can double as a diaper bag than something that's really luggage-like.
> 
> Would my best bet be a backpack? A tote? Please let me know what you think!



I like the Weekenders.


----------



## jiminykrikkit

Elleshoodat said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I'm looking for a new carry-on and am wondering which Vera would be best. I'll be traveling with my 2-year-old son, so I'm looking more for something that can double as a diaper bag than something that's really luggage-like.
> 
> Would my best bet be a backpack? A tote? Please let me know what you think!



I use a Weekender.  It has lots of pockets!  Two slip pockets on the outside of one side, a long zipper pocket that runs the entire length of the other side, and four slip pockets on the inside (two on each side).  If you don't fill it too full, it's not very heavy.  It has handles and a shoulder strap (adjustable).


I got an email from a boutique in my area that sells VB, they're running a sale this weekend on the Hipsters ($45) and Mini Hipsters ($35). (Just realized that's the same special on the website.  But no waiting for shipping!)  I'm tempted, but I don't really need one...


----------



## Elleshoodat

aubriee said:


> I like the Weekenders.





jiminykrikkit said:


> I use a Weekender.  It has lots of pockets!  Two slip pockets on the outside of one side, a long zipper pocket that runs the entire length of the other side, and four slip pockets on the inside (two on each side).  If you don't fill it too full, it's not very heavy.  It has handles and a shoulder strap (adjustable).
> 
> I got an email from a boutique in my area that sells VB, they're running a sale this weekend on the Hipsters ($45) and Mini Hipsters ($35). (Just realized that's the same special on the website.  But no waiting for shipping!)  I'm tempted, but I don't really need one...



Thanks! I was looking at the Weekenders. I get the emails, too, so I'm trying to hold out for a deal. I'm such an impulse shopper, though. Sigh.


----------



## AllisonK

I've made a few VB purchases lately. About 6 weeks ago I went to visit a friend in NYC for the weekend and needed something easier to tote around than my Large Duffel and my Get Carried Away, so I picked up a Weekender at the outlet in Wrentham, MA. I got it for about $50 or so - great buy and I LOVE the bag. It didn't get super heavy and it was PACKED. 

I also picked up a Lunch Date to use as a cosmetic bag, as it is lined and fully washable, and much smaller than my hanging organizer and perfect for a weekend. (Of course, I do bring my lunch to work in a Lunch Date every day! Different patterns, of course - Ellie Blue for work, Safari Sunset for travel.) That was about $18 or so.

My best deal, however, came today. I knew the Vera outlets were having a 50% off sale and my parents were headed up to Wrentham to do some shopping. I had to go to work and so I sent them with my birthday coupon ($20 off $20 or more) and told them the bag style (a Vera) with a LONG list of colors I'd like. The Veras retail for $86 normally. Outlet price is $70. 50% off outlet price was $35, add in my $20 off $20 birthday coupon and it brings it down to $15 plus tax - an over 80% savings! This has been my best Vera deal EVER. (Before that it was definitely my Large Duffel for $40 and my Get Carried Away Tote for $45, but this takes the cake!)


----------



## Kauai4life

I just made my very first VB order yesterday, never even heard of them until I saw a topic on this forum. I bought a Claire, a little hipster keep it up organizer and a few other things. I hope I like it.


----------



## beanner

Thank you for all the pointers!!just got back this past week.. i used a Weekender as my carry on, a small duffel as my personal item and a hipster through the parks. Perfect!!


----------



## BrerRox

Like VB can not wait until the Disney patterns come out in fall-I'd imagine and hope they'd be less expensive than all the D&Bs I have purchased in the past.


----------



## KateB

I'm looking for a smaller carry on. I have a rolling thirty one bag but need a small personal bag that will fit under the seat. Any suggestions???


----------



## beanner

I used the VB small duffle as my personal carryon item ... It fit perfectly under the seat!!


----------



## MrsBoyer428

Vera Obsessed here too!!!! 

I fell in love with Vera AFTER we went to WDW, so I have no experiences with VB in the park. I am glad to know that alot of you love the hipster for the parks though. That's helpful for the future 

DH and I leave on Friday for Orlando, staying the night and then boarding the Disney Fantasy on Saturday, so VB and I are BFF's right now:

I'm packing my and DH's suitcases with things for the cruise only. That way they can transfer right from the airport to the ship and we won't need them. I'll have my Weekender in Plum Crazy (Which I just bought and have used twice and LOVE LOVE LOVE  ) for our clothes and things we'll need Friday since we won't have our suitcases as well as my Vera Tote (in Night and Day) for my carry ons. Vera will have my laptop, papers, cameras, etc in it. Also coming with my will be my wristlet (Island Blooms, appropriate) for when I don't have pockets on the ship, and my hipster (Rhythm and Blues) for when we get off the ship for excursions.

Obsessed with these too:

http://www.disney-world-personal-shopper.com/2013/03/vera-bradley-disney-line-bags-purses.html


----------



## MrsBoyer428

KateB said:


> I'm looking for a smaller carry on. I have a rolling thirty one bag but need a small personal bag that will fit under the seat. Any suggestions???



The Weekender and Vera Tote both fit nicely under the seat in an airplane. I find they fit better if they're not stuffed to the brim with stuff falling out ;-) but they do still fit


----------



## MrsBoyer428

Elleshoodat said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I'm looking for a new carry-on and am wondering which Vera would be best. I'll be traveling with my 2-year-old son, so I'm looking more for something that can double as a diaper bag than something that's really luggage-like.
> 
> Would my best bet be a backpack? A tote? Please let me know what you think!





aubriee said:


> I like the Weekenders.



I agree. I love my weekender. The Vera tote would work well too if you're looking for something smaller. My only complaint about my Vera is I wish it zipped.


----------



## MrsBoyer428

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I think the dyes in the fabrics give off brain-washing chemicals.



Agreed


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Im holding on to see if they are going to offer the carry-on with rollers in the new Mickey  and Minnie bag.  I really need a roller to attach some of my other bags to!


----------



## aubriee

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Im holding on to see if they are going to offer the carry-on with rollers in the new Mickey  and Minnie bag.  I really need a roller to attach some of my other bags to!



Ackkk! I hadn't even thought about that.  I bought the mocha rouge 22" spinner a couple of months ago, when they had all all the mocha rouge prints on sale for 50% off.  I also got the weekender and alot of the accessories to match at the same time.  I spent alot, but got a complete set of mocha rouge for half price, including that wonderful 22" spinner.  I don't need another carry on, I don't need another carry on, I don't need another carry on, I REALLY don't.  Ackkk!  that (possible) Mickey/Minnie rolling carry on is already calling me.


----------



## baileys mommy

I am at such a toss up. First trip in early June with two kids and a hubby. Kids will each have small string backpacks so its just us. I tend to carry a wallet, medium size make up case and my husbands glasses. I'm debating the mailbag or a new hipster. Are the new hipsters bigger than the old ones? Which one would of choose?


----------



## WDWashley

I am looking and buying my first Vera for my boyfriend and I's WDW trip next May. I would like to be able to fit a bottle of water or two, small sunscreen, 2 pairs of sunglasses and possibly my wallet. I don't want something to bulky because I am only 5' 1" and don't want sore shoulder all day. Also, May=tank tops most of the time, are Vera's soft enough they won't leave red marks on exposed shoulders? Thanks y'all!


----------



## krayzmelmel

I was wondering if the VB Weekender Bag can be used as a personal item on an airline (Southwest) ?   I really don't want to check anything and I am also planning on bringing a rolling luggage as my big carryon


----------



## aubriee

krayzmelmel said:


> I was wondering if the VB Weekender Bag can be used as a personal item on an airline (Southwest) ?   I really don't want to check anything and I am also planning on bringing a rolling luggage as my big carryon



As long as you don't overstuff it, it should be fine.  I've used mine as a personal item on both Air Tran and American.  It just needs to be able to be squished down, so that it fits completely under the seat.


----------



## Cdnmom6

I really need a new purse/ tote right now, I do like heather pattern but I am would really like disney bags.... I hope they come out soon!!!  Maybe I'll go look at heather again today...


----------



## PrincessThenTwins

WDWashley said:


> I am looking and buying my first Vera for my boyfriend and I's WDW trip next May. I would like to be able to fit a bottle of water or two, small sunscreen, 2 pairs of sunglasses and possibly my wallet. I don't want something to bulky because I am only 5' 1" and don't want sore shoulder all day. Also, May=tank tops most of the time, are Vera's soft enough they won't leave red marks on exposed shoulders? Thanks y'all!



I would take the hipster. I have 3 kids and usually have their random items along with my wallet, sunglasses, and a water bottle and everything fits perfect.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Cdnmom6 said:


> I really need a new purse/ tote right now, I do like heather pattern but I am would really like disney bags.... I hope they come out soon!!!  Maybe I'll go look at heather again today...



Heather is so pretty!  I love that pattern!


----------



## CastleDreamer

Yes, a VB weekender can fit as a carry-on but a Grand Traveler fully stuffed is questionable, esp on regional jets. I actually prefer my Miller bag---has been the perfect carry on or many, many flights.

I, too, love my VB...still have my first bags from college (in classic navy)15 years ago and have added some newer pieces over the years. I have strayed recently though...started cheating on Vera with Baggalini....but I am back with Vera now...loved my Baggalini cross-body but after a day at WDW, it was digging into my neck...VB straps are much softer. Just bought a new mini-hipster and a hipster at the 50% off sale this weekend and will try both...although somedays I like my old VB backpack...oh, too much to choose from!


----------



## jenn0419

Does anyone know about the exclusive Disney Vera Bradley patterns that are coming out?? If so when? I heard u can only buy them at the parks


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

jenn0419 said:


> Does anyone know about the exclusive Disney Vera Bradley patterns that are coming out?? If so when? I heard u can only buy them at the parks



All they say is "This Fall", and yes, it's only going to be at the parks/DTD.  I'm sure they'll pop up all over Ebay too.  There are a few Disney personal shoppers...but the one I've used charges 30% plus shipping...never going to use her again!


----------



## MLinDisney

Sent an email this morning to Vera Bradley, told them when I was going to Disneyworld and got the reply below!!!!  I'm so excited.  I guess  they will be at the parks some time in September.

Mary Lou,

Although I cant share the exact date of the launch as of yet, they will be available when you arrive on September 28th.

Thank you.

Vera Bradley Corporate Gifts


----------



## MISSYLEXI

MLinDisney said:


> Sent an email this morning to Vera Bradley, told them when I was going to Disneyworld and got the reply below!!!!  I'm so excited.  I guess  they will be at the parks some time in September.
> 
> Mary Lou,
> 
> Although I cant share the exact date of the launch as of yet, they will be available when you arrive on September 28th.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vera Bradley Corporate Gifts



Thank you for the update!!! If possible, when you are there can you let us know what types they have and the prices?


----------



## wdwgirl03

MLinDisney said:


> Sent an email this morning to Vera Bradley, told them when I was going to Disneyworld and got the reply below!!!!  I'm so excited.  I guess  they will be at the parks some time in September.
> 
> Mary Lou,
> 
> Although I cant share the exact date of the launch as of yet, they will be available when you arrive on September 28th.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vera Bradley Corporate Gifts



That's good to hear...I am going in a week and a half, but I think my parents are going to go sometime this fall.  Hopefully they can get me one then.   I can't wait for these!


----------



## MLinDisney

MISSYLEXI said:


> Thank you for the update!!! If possible, when you are there can you let us know what types they have and the prices?


Sure!  I'll post photos too!!


----------



## DznyGal

Great news I was hoping they would be available for my November trip.

Now to decide which style to get, I know my husband would not be excited for me to get them all 

I would probably not get the weekender, but then how small of a bag... what would I use it for... oh my decisions decisions.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

MLinDisney said:


> Sent an email this morning to Vera Bradley, told them when I was going to Disneyworld and got the reply below!!!!  I'm so excited.  I guess  they will be at the parks some time in September.
> 
> Mary Lou,
> 
> Although I cant share the exact date of the launch as of yet, they will be available when you arrive on September 28th.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vera Bradley Corporate Gifts



Thanks for sharing, at least that narrows it down some!!


----------



## MISSYLEXI

MLinDisney said:


> Sure!  I'll post photos too!!



That would be great!! Thank you!


----------



## KateB

MLinDisney said:


> Sure!  I'll post photos too!!



I can't wait to see them! I am hoping that they will sell them on the Disney website too!


----------



## suttonal821

MLinDisney said:


> Sent an email this morning to Vera Bradley, told them when I was going to Disneyworld and got the reply below!!!!  I'm so excited.  I guess  they will be at the parks some time in September.
> 
> Mary Lou,
> 
> Although I can&#146;t share the exact date of the launch as of yet, they will be available when you arrive on September 28th.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vera Bradley Corporate Gifts



I am arriving September 21 and leave on the 28th!  I hope they will be there that week!!!


----------



## Photochicktiff

Love Vera!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

I wish she'd come out with a Christmas Disney pattern, but from the previews it doesn't look like it...maybe next season!  

I'd still love to know which styles are going to be available in Disney Pattern.  I'd really love a roll-on!


----------



## AndiJay

MLinDisney said:


> Sent an email this morning to Vera Bradley, told them when I was going to Disneyworld and got the reply below!!!!  I'm so excited.  I guess  they will be at the parks some time in September.
> 
> Mary Lou,
> 
> Although I can&#146;t share the exact date of the launch as of yet, they will be available when you arrive on September 28th.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vera Bradley Corporate Gifts



I will be in WDW 9/20-9/23, I hope VB is in the stores when I get there.  Don't want to wait until I go back in December......


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

We're going down in 24 days, I would love for them to be available then, that's the only souvenier that I really want. But, I guess if they don't, I can just order it online from Disney Shopping


----------



## mickey1968

I am planning on these being my primary souvenir purchase on my trip the week before Thanksgiving. I need to replace my Vera tote, wristlet and id pass. You can do a Google search for images on "Vera Bradley Disney" and see a ton of pictures. WDW Info also did a blog post back in May.

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2013/03/05/disney-vera-bradley-partner-to-create-new-line-of-bags/

It looks like they will have a variety of sizes.

My favorite is the Midnight Mickey with the black background.

If they get them online before my trip, I will probably go ahead and order them so I don't have to carry them home.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Does anyone know if they will be offered in the resort gift shops? I had heard that they might only be available at the Trend D or Apricot lane stores in DTD initially. Also heard about an online business of some kind that is offering to do personal shopping for those not at DW with advance payment they plan to be there for launch and purchase whatever is requested....


----------



## livndisney

Lsdolphin said:


> Does anyone know if they will be offered in the resort gift shops? I had heard that they might only be available at the Trend D or Apricot lane stores in DTD initially. Also heard about an online business of some kind that is offering to do personal shopping for those not at DW with advance payment they plan to be there for launch and purchase whatever is requested....



Think I read Apricot Lane closed to make way for the new Springs area at DTD.


----------



## DznyGal

I can't wait to see which styles they come out with. 
My hope would be to pick up a wristlet/wallet and a tote bag.
Right now I am leaning towards the Midnight Mickey pattern, but will wait to see them in person to choose.
So hoping that they will be available when we go in November, I have a feeling they will sell out quickly.


----------



## KateB

I recently discovered Vera Bradley and can officially say I am addicted! I have bought several items from the website & even made my husband drive an hour out of our way to go to an outlet while we were visiting family in PA. I have added 7 bags to my collection. Yikes! I almost bought a Vera today (since they were on sale) but had to control myself. I am waiting for the Disney patterns. They better come out soon or my credit card is going to be in trouble! Haha


----------



## scjo68

Has anyone seen this new Disney Vera pattern?
I hope the link works.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00830976.57067.226365710832785&type=1&theater

It is supposed to come out in December.  I like it much better than the other Disney Veras.


----------



## DznyGal

OMG I love it. Now decisions decisions. We are going in November. Do I buy some then or wait and get this print online in December! 
Thanks for sharing, now my brain is spinning


----------



## KateB

What to do!? What to do?!? I love them all! They each have such a different possible use. Oh goodness I better start saving $$$!


----------



## tlovesdis

They're coming in September!!!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...alt-disney-world-resort-on-september-21-2013/


----------



## LipGlossQueen

OMG, the Disney Vera bags will be there on September 21. Just in time for my trip in October. I only hope and pray they don't all sell out by the time I get there, lol.


----------



## aubriee

LipGlossQueen said:


> OMG, the Disney Vera bags will be there on September 21. Just in time for my trip in October. I only hope and pray they don't all sell out by the time I get there, lol.



I'll be there Sept 14th-22nd, so may be able to grab one the day before I leave, when they first put them out.  I want the large duffel, large backpack, at least one makeup bag, and a mini hipster.  Just not sure if I want the black or the pink.   Uh Oh, I'm doing carry on only though.  Oh well, they fold pretty flat and if I run out of space, I may wind up leaving some clothes down there.


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

aubriee said:


> I'll be there Sept 14th-22nd, so may be able to grab one the day before I leave, when they first put them out.  I want the large duffel, large backpack, at least one makeup bag, and a mini hipster.  Just not sure if I want the black or the pink.   Uh Oh, I'm doing carry on only though.  Oh well, they fold pretty flat and if I run out of space, I may wind up leaving some clothes down there.



We arrive in DW on the 21st!!!  I'm so excited!!!  I will be at the store when the doors open to get mine!


----------



## DznyGal

Crazie4daMouse said:


> We arrive in DW on the 21st!!!  I'm so excited!!!  I will be at the store when the doors open to get mine!



I am so torn, I like these patterns but after seeing the teaser pattern for a later release (I believe I read December) I think I like it better.
Our Disney trip is in November, what to do.


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

DznyGal said:


> I am so torn, I like these patterns but after seeing the teaser pattern for a later release (I believe I read December) I think I like it better.
> Our Disney trip is in November, what to do.



I love VB and have several pieces so this is an easy decision for me. Get one now and get another in December!


----------



## scjo68

Crazie4daMouse said:
			
		

> I love VB and have several pieces so this is an easy decision for me. Get one now and get another in December!



Yes!  You can never have too many!


----------



## mrsheppo

These are the styles of bags of the Disney Vera and the prices:

Backpack  $99.00
Cosmetic Case  $35.00
Duffle  $99.00
Hipster  $99.00
ID Case  $15.00
Mini-Hipster  $60.00
Smart Phone Wristlet  $55.00
Tote  $99.00


----------



## mickey1968

They just posted more information on the Disney Parks blog!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...alt-disney-world-resort-on-september-21-2013/

Includes pricing and all styles included (8 in each pattern).


----------



## wdwgirl03

My sister used to work at World of Disney-I am hoping one of her friends can put one aside for me.  Or hopefully my sister can just get me one of the backpacks!  I don't think I can wait until December, haha.  Though if that other pattern comes out I'll probably still get one then.


----------



## aubriee

aubriee said:


> I'll be there Sept 14th-22nd, so may be able to grab one the day before I leave, when they first put them out.  I want the large duffel, large backpack, at least one makeup bag, and a mini hipster.  Just not sure if I want the black or the pink.   Uh Oh, I'm doing carry on only though.  Oh well, they fold pretty flat and if I run out of space, I may wind up leaving some clothes down there.



I just got back from WDW late last night.  I was at the World of Disney early Saturday (Sept 21st) for the Disney Vera Bradley release.  They had it very organized.  They had a queue roped off that started on the side of the store then went around toward the back, entered by the jewelry room and then went into the women's dept where they had huge stacks of the VB bags on big tables the CMs handed you your items from.  While in the queue everyone was wristbanded (to prevent line saving/cutting).  The CMs walked the line showing some of the items and explained that there would be a limit of one per item for each person (A CM later explained that they were placing a limit of one item per person as long as supplies lasted for Saturday and Sunday, but on Monday the limit would be raised to two of each item per person.)  The CMs also passed out a flyer showing each item and pens, telling people to mark the items they wanted.  When you got to the end of the queue they cut off your wristband and when a CM was free you were allowed to approach a long narrow table that was in front of the table of VB bags.  You handed a CM your marked list and they picked the items up from the large stacks and handed them to you in a basket.  (You were not allowed near the table that held all the bags.) They were not rushing you through and gave you plenty of time to examine each item in your basket.  If you weren't happy with the placement of the Mickeys/Minnies they had no problem finding you one with better placement.  You were then walked by a CM into the next room to a cashier.

They were honoring the AP and the Disney Visa discounts.  Some people weren't real happy with the no more than one of each item per person arguing that they wanted to buy for family and friends.  They were told that they could go out and then come back through the line then.  I arrived around 6:45am and the line was about two hours long.  I originally picked up the large duffel, Vera tote, and wristlet in black plus a mini hipster in pink.  I had originally wanted the backpack instead of the Vera tote, but the backpack was the small one and too small for my use so I switched to the tote instead.  After eating breakfast at WGP Express, I decided I wanted another mini hipster in black and cosmetic bag in pink, so went back.  I went back about 10:00am and the line at that time was less than five minutes and they still had all the items in stock.  With my AP discount I spent $391.08, but got a large duffel, Vera tote, wristlet, large cosmetic bag, and two mini hipsters, so after tax saved about $40.00.  I was happy.  I was expecting pushing, shoving, arguing, and just general bad crowd behavior, but Disney had it so organized it was very pleasant with a bunch of VB fans laughing and encouraging each other.  Every one I saw was buying multiple items and walking out with huge bags.

Barbara Baekgaard was there in the jewelry room posing for photos and autographing some cute Vera Bradley cards.  There was a separate line for her. She would not autograph the bags saying the autograph would bleed when the bags were washed.


----------



## Starclassic

mrsheppo said:


> These are the styles of bags of the Disney Vera and the prices:
> 
> Backpack  $99.00
> Cosmetic Case  $35.00
> Duffle  $99.00
> Hipster  $99.00
> ID Case  $15.00
> Mini-Hipster  $60.00
> Smart Phone Wristlet  $55.00
> Tote  $99.00



Wait-- $99 for a Hipster? They're normally $60. I expect a markup for the Disney prints, but that's a little crazy!


----------



## scjo68

Starclassic said:


> Wait-- $99 for a Hipster? They're normally $60. I expect a markup for the Disney prints, but that's a little crazy!



I think that price was wrong.  I think the hipster is $70.


----------



## Starclassic

scjo68 said:


> I think that price was wrong.  I think the hipster is $70.



Thanks. I just googled it, and you're right. I feel relieved! I really want the pink patterned Hipster, and $70 definitely sounds more reasonable to me than $99.


----------



## left210

Are the disney prints only sold at certain stores at WDW?


----------



## aubriee

left210 said:


> Are the disney prints only sold at certain stores at WDW?



As of now, only at the DTD World of Disney.


----------



## tlovesdis

WOW!  For fun I went to Ebay and typed in Vera Bradley Disney and couldn't believe what I saw!  So many bags on there for outrageous prices!

I wonder if people will actually buy them off Ebay?  Aren't they going to be available online in October?

Crazy!!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

aubriee said:


> I just got back from WDW late last night.  I was at the World of Disney early Saturday (Sept 21st) for the Disney Vera Bradley release.  They had it very organized.  They had a queue roped off that started on the side of the store then went around toward the back, entered by the jewelry room and then went into the women's dept where they had huge stacks of the VB bags on big tables the CMs handed you your items from.  While in the queue everyone was wristbanded (to prevent line saving/cutting).  The CMs walked the line showing some of the items and explained that there would be a limit of one per item for each person (A CM later explained that they were placing a limit of one item per person as long as supplies lasted for Saturday and Sunday, but on Monday the limit would be raised to two of each item per person.)  The CMs also passed out a flyer showing each item and pens, telling people to mark the items they wanted.  When you got to the end of the queue they cut off your wristband and when a CM was free you were allowed to approach a long narrow table that was in front of the table of VB bags.  You handed a CM your marked list and they picked the items up from the large stacks and handed them to you in a basket.  (You were not allowed near the table that held all the bags.) They were not rushing you through and gave you plenty of time to examine each item in your basket.  If you weren't happy with the placement of the Mickeys/Minnies they had no problem finding you one with better placement.  You were then walked by a CM into the next room to a cashier.
> 
> They were honoring the AP and the Disney Visa discounts.  Some people weren't real happy with the no more than one of each item per person arguing that they wanted to buy for family and friends.  They were told that they could go out and then come back through the line then.  I arrived around 6:45am and the line was about two hours long.  I originally picked up the large duffel, Vera tote, and wristlet in black plus a mini hipster in pink.  I had originally wanted the backpack instead of the Vera tote, but the backpack was the small one and too small for my use so I switched to the tote instead.  After eating breakfast at WGP Express, I decided I wanted another mini hipster in black and cosmetic bag in pink, so went back.  I went back about 10:00am and the line at that time was less than five minutes and they still had all the items in stock.  With my AP discount I spent $391.08, but got a large duffel, Vera tote, wristlet, large cosmetic bag, and two mini hipsters, so after tax saved about $40.00.  I was happy.  I was expecting pushing, shoving, arguing, and just general bad crowd behavior, but Disney had it so organized it was very pleasant with a bunch of VB fans laughing and encouraging each other.  Every one I saw was buying multiple items and walking out with huge bags.
> 
> Barbara Baekgaard was there in the jewelry room posing for photos and autographing some cute Vera Bradley cards.  There was a separate line for her. She would not autograph the bags saying the autograph would bleed when the bags were washed.



The duffel isn't a roller is it?  I really want one, but refuse to be lugging it around the airport without wheels.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

I read somewhere that they will be sold on the Disney Store online in October.  I can understand them limiting what people buy, especially after seeing them on EBay!!  I know a Disney Personal Shopper that will get you anything, but she charges 30% above cost.....no way!!


----------



## jk2006

Here now, just went tonight.   They are out of maybe half the items.   I bought 2 black cosmetic bags and ID pouches & had to search the pile for decent print placement-the Mickeys/Minnie's were very chopped up.   (On the cosmetic bags...the ID pouches only have hidden mickeys) Not sure I'd buy online because some of the print placements were awful.   Hope they restock by the time you all get there!


----------



## aubriee

Scrappy_Tink said:


> The duffel isn't a roller is it?  I really want one, but refuse to be lugging it around the airport without wheels.



No wheels, just the regular large duffel.  I got mine in black and love it, even if it doesn't have wheels.  As a matter of fact I have several of the large duffels in various prints, but also have the 22" Vera Bradley spinner in mocha rouge.  I also have the Vera Bradely rolling duffel in blue rhapsody.  My regular duffels hold more than the VB bags with wheels.  In fact, I am not real happy with my VB spinner.  It's gorgeous, but doesn't hold near as much as my other 21" or 22" spinners that I frequently use as carry ons.  In fact, it holds the least of any of my carry ons.  Last October I used one of my large soft VB duffels as a carry on, along with a matching weekender as a personal item and was able to pack enough for a week.  They are so light, the weight wasn't bad.  I really wish they had offered the small duffel or weekender in the Disney print.  I would have bought one of those to go with my large duffel last Saturday.  Instead I got the Vera tote to match the large duffel and may use it as a personal item.



jk2006 said:


> Here now, just went tonight.   They are out of maybe half the items.   I bought 2 black cosmetic bags and ID pouches & had to search the pile for decent print placement-the Mickeys/Minnie's were very chopped up.   (On the cosmetic bags...the ID pouches only have hidden mickeys) Not sure I'd buy online because some of the print placements were awful.   Hope they restock by the time you all get there!



When I went back the second time Saturday, you could tell they were selling more of the black print than the pink.  They still had all the items, but you could see alot more pink on the table than black.  When I was there Saturday they were not allowing us to choose our own bags.  Instead we had to give them our marked flyer and they put the items into a basket and handed them to us.  They did allow us to examine them though and did not rush us through.  Even so, because I had multiple items in the basket and was excited, I was just checking to make sure all the seams were sewn well (as I had recently gotten a grand cosmetic from Amazon where the stitching had not caught on the trim and had to be returned).  Anyway, I didn't think about checking character placement until I had left the store and went over to WGP Express to eat breakfast.  While over there, I noticed that my pink mini hipster had only one Mickey/Minnie on it.  It was on the front flap and they had cut their heads off.  After breakfast I went back over there around 10:00am to pick up another mini hipster in black and a cosmetic bag in pink.  While I was in there, I showed the CM the pink mini hipster with the chopped off heads and asked if I could exchange it.  She was really nice and looked through them until she found one with the characters perfectly placed not only on the front flap, but also on the back.  If I had gotten home with the first one I had, I would not have been happy.  No where on it could you see the full Mickey/Minnie characters.  The black mini hipster she handed me I wasn't real thrilled with the placement either, so the CM searched until she found the best they had.  While she was looking, I noticed the lady next to me was also returning one she had got earlier that morning for one with better placement.  So I agree.  I don't think I would chance ordering one online.  I would want to check the character placement to make sure they showed up well and didn't have their heads cut off.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Scrappy_Tink said:


> I read somewhere that they will be sold on the Disney Store online in October.  I can understand them limiting what people buy, especially after seeing them on EBay!!  I know a Disney Personal Shopper that will get you anything, but she charges 30% above cost.....no way!!



The ebay prices are ridiculous.  It makes me so mad seeing how people are selling them for double the retail price.  Thankfully I have a sister who is a CM so I'm hoping she can get me one.


----------



## DznyGal

The blue pattern was just offically anounced! I sure hope it is available when I am there in November!!!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/10/disney-collection-by-vera-bradley-coming-to-disney-parks-online-store-starting-october-21-2013/


----------



## mickey1968

DznyGal you beat me to the punch! I was just about to post the link! 

I am glad they officially announced this new pattern. It helps me decide what all to buy on my trip in 11 days! I have been carrying a Va Va Blooms Vera Tote everyday to work and was debating getting a new one in the Midnight with Mickey pattern but it kind of felt too similar. Now I can wait to get a new Vera tote in the new blue/green pattern and get other pieces in the Midnight with Mickey and Just Mousin' Around.


----------



## tlovesdis

Just bought the tote in black!!!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## aubriee

tlovesdis said:


> Just bought the tote in black!!!!!  Yay!!!



I got the black Midnight Mickey Vera tote Sept 21st, the day they were released at WDW (along with the large duffel in black, a wristlet in black, a mini hipster in black, another mini hipster in pink, and the large cosmetic bag in pink).  I carried the tote to work last night and had a plastic container with watermelon in it.  When I got to work and reached in to get the watermelon out to put in the fridge here at work, I found the lid had come off and watermelon juice (and watermelon) was all in the bottom of my bag.  It was soaked.  The papers I had in there were ruined, but I took the bag home yesterday morning, washed it, and it looks good as new.  I'm soooo glad I got the black pattern and that Vera washes so well.  I'd have died if I'd ruined my new Mickey tote.


----------



## lisagyo

Just placed my order for the pink tote and matching zip id case - hoping for good placement!  So excited


----------



## Zandy595

I LOVE the new "Where's Mickey" Vera pattern.   http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/10/disney-collection-by-vera-bradley-coming-to-disney-parks-online-store-starting-october-21-2013/

ETA:  Oops.  Just went back a page and realized I'm late to the party.  LOL


----------



## S. C.

Zandy595 said:


> I LOVE the new "Where's Mickey" Vera pattern.   http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/10/disney-collection-by-vera-bradley-coming-to-disney-parks-online-store-starting-october-21-2013/
> 
> ETA:  Oops.  Just went back a page and realized I'm late to the party.  LOL



So cute


----------



## Zandy595

Does anyone know all the purses/bags that come in Where's Mickey?  
I would really like a Little Hipster, but I haven't seen it.

So far I've seen:

Zip ID Case
Smartphone Wristlet
Large Cosmetic
Hipster
Large Duffle
Vera
Mini Hipster
Backpack


----------



## wdwgirl03

Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone know all the purses/bags that come in Where's Mickey?
> I would really like a Little Hipster, but I haven't seen it.
> 
> So far I've seen:
> 
> Zip ID Case
> Smartphone Wristlet
> Large Cosmetic
> Hipster
> Large Duffle
> Vera
> Mini Hipster
> Backpack



I think those are the only styles the Disney prints come in.


----------



## S. C.

I'm new to buying Vera Bradley bags. Bought my first a little hipster right before Christmas, last week went to a Vera Bradley store and got  another little hipsters and a regular hipster.

I've been looking at Vera Bradley bags for a few years online.


----------



## PoohBear23

Sorry if this is a silly question but I'm looking at buying a Vera Bradley purse for our upcoming trip.  I'm used to buying the bigger purses and totes so I'm unsure of the little ones.  Is the mini hipster a style you where like a purse or like a fanny pack?


----------



## S. C.

PoohBear23 said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question but I'm looking at buying a Vera Bradley purse for our upcoming trip.  I'm used to buying the bigger purses and totes so I'm unsure of the little ones.  Is the mini hipster a style you where like a purse or like a fanny pack?



I've learned a lot by watching reviews on youtube. Here is a really good review on the mini hipster. 
http://youtu.be/Kz7Gf0KIGwY


Just tried to wear my little hipster as a fanny pack and it would work for that. But, straps are not detachable you would have to slide it over your body and adjust the strap once you had it on. 
Here is a review she kind of drags it out a little but goes over the bag really well.

http://youtu.be/z7ydE9qzo3U



Here is a review of the regular hipster vs little hipster ... she has used both at Disney.

http://youtu.be/4Ew3WZdjC-I


----------



## figment41

Can someone report on what bags are available at the parks right now.  Do they have stock in all of the colors and styles or is it hit or miss if we will find any at all?


----------



## snausman

The black mini hipster is available on line at Disneystore.com.

Laura


----------



## PoohBear23

figment41 said:


> Can someone report on what bags are available at the parks right now.  Do they have stock in all of the colors and styles or is it hit or miss if we will find any at all?


We were just there and I scored a hipster (I think...I don't know all of the right names, sorry)!!  There were two prints, the blue and green one as well as the black colorful one.  MK only had a big duffle in the blue green print.  DD had both prints.  The blue green was only on the duffle.  The other print had the backpack, hipster, and a smaller hipster (again, sorry I don't know the exact names).  They have a staff member standing by it and a sign that says only two per person.


----------



## ToddyLu

I continue to be disappointed that supply cannot keep up with demand.  All I want is a pink backpack....couldn't get them in the parks so I could choose the pattern placement and can't find one online....ebay prices are ridiculous.

If anyone is planning a trip and you find what you are looking for at Disney Store.com...get it, you cannot bet that they are in the parks.


----------



## Sunnyday3

ToddyLu said:


> I continue to be disappointed that supply cannot keep up with demand.  All I want is a pink backpack....couldn't get them in the parks so I could choose the pattern placement and can't find one online....ebay prices are ridiculous.  If anyone is planning a trip and you find what you are looking for at Disney Store.com...get it, you cannot bet that they are in the parks.



I agree--I just want a tote in black. Hoping that they have some soon.


----------



## S. C.

ToddyLu said:


> *I continue to be disappointed that supply cannot keep up with demand*.  All I want is a pink backpack....couldn't get them in the parks so I could choose the pattern placement and can't find one online....ebay prices are ridiculous.
> 
> If anyone is planning a trip and you find what you are looking for at Disney Store.com...get it, you cannot bet that they are in the parks.


In my opinion they do that on purpose so that people will pay the higher prices. I'm wanting a blanket and a couple of zip id cases but i'm waiting to get them on line so i can use my rewards. We have no trips planned to look for them at disney. I refuse to pay the prices on ebay i'll do without before spending that kind of money.


----------



## S. C.

Am I a thread killer


----------



## cath32

figment41 said:


> Can someone report on what bags are available at the parks right now.  Do they have stock in all of the colors and styles or is it hit or miss if we will find any at all?



I was in the big Disney store in downtown Disney about a week ago.  They had the mini hipster and backpack purses in the colourful print on black.  I bought both because those are my 2 favourite styles!


----------



## ToddyLu

and I am still waiting on stock to come back to Disney Store .com.

Luckily I purchased the black backpack for my Mom and she got to use it last Nov on our trip.  Then I was able to get the pieces my MIL wanted in the Where's Mickey pattern.  But alas the Disney Vera Nazi says..."no pink for you!!"


----------



## louey

Just curious if anyone has had luck finding them online at the Disneystore?   I always check first thing in morning and haven't found my midnight duffle   I wonder if they will ever get them back in stock on a regular basis?  Its annoying!!!


----------



## Zandy595

New Disney Vera Print

I'm not a fan of the colors.  There will also be Clementine and Midnight Blues inspired Disney prints.  Can't wait to see those.


----------



## ememtingle

I used the Vera Bradley backpack. It was perfect, not too big and not too small. I fit all of my stuff in it, and i hooked my B&BW hand sanitizer to the straps. It has a pocket in front, and a large zipper part. I loved it! I used it every day we were in the park. And I love the patterns they have too.


----------



## mmeeccee

Thanks for posting the new pattern.  Awesome!    I am not a fan of the colors but I am hopeful for the other patterns.


----------



## martinmont

Should I get the regular hipster or the little one? I'm 5'2, about 110lbs. I would probably want to fit my iPhone, wallet, camera, sunscreen, a small or medium makeup bag, sunglasses and eye drops. And when does the disney prints usually comes out? Is there a special christmas one? I was hoping to get it online but I ll be going to wdw mid dec as well. Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

martinmont said:


> Should I get the regular hipster or the little one? I'm 5'2, about 110lbs. I would probably want to fit my iPhone, wallet, camera, sunscreen, a small or medium makeup bag, sunglasses and eye drops. And when does the disney prints usually comes out? Is there a special christmas one? I was hoping to get it online but I ll be going to wdw mid dec as well. Thanks!


I don't think you could fit all that in the Mini Hipster.

I have not heard anything about a Christmas one.

Everyone is having a hard time finding VB stuff at DisneyStore.com  They're sold out every time I look.


----------



## cath32

I just checked the online store.

There are 4 styles in midñight including the large duffel.  Also the where's Mickey hipster!

Happy shopping for anyone looking for those!

Ps. For the girl trying to decide between mini and regular hipster". I use the mini all the time, but it doesn't hold much.  I carry my iphone, camera (which is a little larger than the iphone), no wallet - just credit card, I'd and a few bills, Chapstick and my clip on sunglasses.  You might get a sample size of suntan lotion in there as we'll.  a makeup bag would not fit - maybe a few loose pieces.


----------



## Zandy595

Vera shirts http://www.uniqlo.com/us/search.html?q=WOMEN+VERA+BRADLEY+V+NECK+SHORT+SLEEVE+T-SHIRT


----------



## akaler2010

martinmont said:


> Should I get the regular hipster or the little one? I'm 5'2, about 110lbs. I would probably want to fit my iPhone, wallet, camera, sunscreen, a small or medium makeup bag, sunglasses and eye drops. And when does the disney prints usually comes out? Is there a special christmas one? I was hoping to get it online but I ll be going to wdw mid dec as well. Thanks!



You will NOT be able to fit that in the mini-hipster.  I have both the regular and the mini and the mini is what I use basically to just have my phone and wallet with me.  You really can't fit much else.  The hipster is going to be much better for you.


----------



## S. C.

martinmont said:


> Should I get the regular hipster or the little one? I'm 5'2, about 110lbs. I would probably want to fit my iPhone, wallet, camera, sunscreen, a small or medium makeup bag, sunglasses and eye drops. And when does the disney prints usually comes out? Is there a special christmas one? I was hoping to get it online but I ll be going to wdw mid dec as well. Thanks!


Are you asking about the little hipster or the mini hipster? You might be able to fit it in the Little Hipster depending on the size of your camera and the size of sun glasscase and makeup bag but i think it would be a tight fit. Little hipster has a built in wallet so there would be no need to take an extra one with it. Little hipster is my favorite purse I own 3 of them and plan on getting 2 more. 

Hope these help!


Here is a review of the regular hipster vs little hipster ... she has used both at Disney.
http://youtu.be/4Ew3WZdjC-I


Here is a really good review on the mini hipster. 
http://youtu.be/Kz7Gf0KIGwY


Here is a review on the Little Hipster.
http://youtu.be/z7ydE9qzo3U
__________________


----------



## Zandy595

S. C. said:


> Are you asking about the little hipster or the mini hipster? You might be able to fit it in the Little Hipster depending on the size of your camera and the size of sun glass/makeup bag but i think it would be a tight fit. Little hipster has a built in wallet so there would be no need to take an extra one with it.


I assumed she was talking about the Mini because the Little Hipster doesn't come in Disney prints.  I love the Little Hipster (have 2) and really wish I could get one in Where's Mickey.


----------



## S. C.

Zandy595 said:


> I assumed she was talking about the Mini because the Little Hipster doesn't come in Disney prints.  I love the Little Hipster (have 2) and really wish I could get one in Where's Mickey.


Re-reading her questions I'll bet your right, I somehow missed where she was asking when does Disney prints come out.

If they make a Little Hipster in the Disney prints I will be all over that and have to have one of each.   Little Hipster is the perfect bag for me.


----------



## mckivigl

Man I wish I would have saw this thread yesterday.  I've been searching for a Vera purse.  I was on the Disney store but I was looking for frozen stuff.  My mom was told that the Vera wasn't going to be back in the stores downtown until the end of March.


----------



## martinmont

S. C. said:


> Are you asking about the little hipster or the mini hipster? You might be able to fit it in the Little Hipster depending on the size of your camera and the size of sun glasscase and makeup bag but i think it would be a tight fit. Little hipster has a built in wallet so there would be no need to take an extra one with it. Little hipster is my favorite purse I own 3 of them and plan on getting 2 more.
> 
> Hope these help!
> 
> 
> Here is a review of the regular hipster vs little hipster ... she has used both at Disney.
> http://youtu.be/4Ew3WZdjC-I
> 
> 
> Here is a really good review on the mini hipster.
> http://youtu.be/Kz7Gf0KIGwY
> 
> 
> Here is a review on the Little Hipster.
> http://youtu.be/z7ydE9qzo3U
> __________________


Thanks! I was talking about the mini one but u re making me consider the little one now. But no disney prints right?


----------



## S. C.

martinmont said:


> Thanks! I was talking about the mini one but u re making me consider the little one now. But no disney prints right?


No disney prints on the little hipster.   I can only hope that in the future they come out with it for the little hipster too.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

What wallets do you all use with your MWM hipsters? I bought a va va bloom yesterday to go with mine and I guess it looks okay!


----------



## Zandy595

BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM said:


> What wallets do you all use with your MWM hipsters? I bought a va va bloom yesterday to go with mine and I guess it looks okay!


What is an "MWM" hipster?


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

Zandy595 said:


> What is an "MWM" hipster?



midnight with mickey


----------



## Zandy595

Did everyone see this: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2014/03/perfect-petals-brunch-featuring-the-disney-collection-by-vera-bradley-coming-to-epcot-on-may-4-2014/

http://www.disneynow.com/profile/form/index.cfm?PKformID=0x1513364c61


----------



## S. C.

Zandy595 said:


> Did everyone see this: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2014/03/perfect-petals-brunch-featuring-the-disney-collection-by-vera-bradley-coming-to-epcot-on-may-4-2014/
> 
> http://www.disneynow.com/profile/form/index.cfm?PKformID=0x1513364c61


Are you going to the event?


----------



## Zandy595

S. C. said:


> Are you going to the event?


No, I can't justify spending $125 to do something like that.  I think it would be fun though.


----------



## noahdove

Oh, my goodness, I arrive on May 4 and we are in Epcot on the 5th...MAYBE they will still have a few left


----------



## S. C.

Zandy595 said:


> No, I can't justify spending $125 to do something like that.  I think it would be fun though.


I agree! I'm not liking this pattern as much as the others either so doubt I will be trying to buy this one.


----------



## S. C.

mckivigl said:


> Man I wish I would have saw this thread yesterday.  I've been searching for a Vera purse.  I was on the Disney store but I was looking for frozen stuff.  *My mom was told that the Vera wasn't going to be back in the stores downtown until the end of March*.


Your mom must get the inside scoop WOD has a bunch of MWM stuff in stock right now.


----------



## DVCsince02

Shop The Magic is accepting pre-orders for the Mickey's Perfect Petals.


----------



## smitch425

Got a sneak peek of the Disney version of Clementine today and it looks adorable! It is called Mickey and Minnie Bouncing Bouquet. Can't wait to see it this Fall!


----------



## cbeeindisney

LOVE that Mickey's Perfect Petals print! Have to get something in that! 

What are the best Vera backpacks to bring into the parks for those that carry backpacks instead of crossbody bags?


----------



## JayLeeJay

I'm not sure where best to post this, so please point me in the correct direction if I am totally off. I just registered for the brunch. I received my confirmation with the link to the merchandise store. When I followed the link I got the following message: "You are not allowed to modify your registration information online after it has been completed. In order to make changes to your registration information at this time, please contact the event registration service." Has anyone else received this message? I will call Disney tomorrow but I am impatient and don't want to wait until 9am if someone else has a solution for this problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## ToddyLu

cbeeindisney said:


> What are the best Vera backpacks to bring into the parks for those that carry backpacks instead of crossbody bags?



My Mom and I use the small backpack....the "backpack" that is $89 on the website.  It is small but perfect for your shoulders.  It should hold everything you need.  I also have the laptop backpack.  I like it as a carry on but too big for me to use in the parks.


----------



## cbeeindisney

ToddyLu said:


> My Mom and I use the small backpack....the "backpack" that is $89 on the website.  It is small but perfect for your shoulders.  It should hold everything you need.  I also have the laptop backpack.  I like it as a carry on but too big for me to use in the parks.



Thanks! I was wondering if that would be way too big to carry in the park!


----------



## jillgunter

ToddyLu said:


> My Mom and I use the small backpack....the "backpack" that is $89 on the website.  It is small but perfect for your shoulders.  It should hold everything you need.  I also have the laptop backpack.  I like it as a carry on but too big for me to use in the parks.



I used this backpack last trip. Worked great for carrying money, Epi pens for my dd, and I could throw my huge dslr in it for rides.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I have a hipster in English rose (I think that's the pattern) that I use for all theme parks. It's light, comfortable to carry and I can stick it in the wash after! It fits my phone, Wallet, coverup, sunscreen,  lip stuff and sun glasses along with whatever the Dh doesn't want to keep in his pocket. It's been perfect!  Love that it is cross body also.

I also have a large duffle in just mousing around that I use to haul my skates and whatnot back and forth from the rink.


----------



## louey

I just ordered my Midnight Mickey Duffle on Disneystore.com this morning.  I have been waiting for them to come back forever  , I think they had the backpack, hipster, mini hipster and smartphone wristlet.    Just thought I would let ya know incase you were waiting too


----------



## 2excited2sleep

Does anyone know what patterns are available at the Orlando Premium outlet?


----------



## Scottishbrit

I just started getting into the Vera Bradley's. I noticed them a lot when I was at WDW a few weeks ago. I don't think they are as popular in California/Disneyland though. So far I have the green apple in the Spectator and wristlet and the Folkloric in the clip zip ID.


----------



## Zandy595

Scottishbrit said:


> I just started getting into the Vera Bradley's. I noticed them a lot when I was at WDW a few weeks ago. I don't think they are as popular in California/Disneyland though. So far I have the *green apple* in the Spectator and wristlet and the *Folkloric* in the clip zip ID.


I had to look up Green Apple because I had never heard of it.  Those are some old colors, where did you find them?


----------



## vek239

I'm new to the Vera bandwagon but have my Metropolitan packed and ready for a trip today!   Watch their website for some great sales; they seem to have a different "deal' every day or so.


----------



## Zandy595

louey said:


> I just ordered my Midnight Mickey Duffle on Disneystore.com this morning.  I have been waiting for them to come back forever  , I think they had the backpack, hipster, mini hipster and smartphone wristlet.    Just thought I would let ya know incase you were waiting too


They're still there right now.  7 styles available in Midnight with Mickey.  I am waiting for Where's Mickey.


----------



## Zandy595

I think this one is called Bouncing Bouquet.


----------



## wdwgirl03

I love the Bouncing Bouquet pattern.  So cute!


----------



## S. C.

Did anyone order from the sales this weekend? The outlets have great sales going on again too!


----------



## ToddyLu

I purchased the 22" rolling spinner today for $150 in classic black.  I had a $20 off coupon and got free shipping.  It came to $139 plus change (including tax).  I thought that was good....

Then I realized I forgot to buy it through the SW shopping site...so I didn't get any points.....dang it!!


----------



## S. C.

ToddyLu said:


> I purchased the 22" rolling spinner today for $150 in classic black.  I had a $20 off coupon and got free shipping.  It came to $139 plus change (including tax).  I thought that was good....
> 
> Then I realized I forgot to buy it through the SW shopping site...so I didn't get any points.....dang it!!


Great deal on your spinner!


----------



## S. C.

I'm a thread killer!!!


----------



## Minniefan1

I am heading to DL tonight and thinking of picking up something in the Where's Mickey pattern. What is considered good placement for this pattern?

Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

Minniefan1 said:


> I am heading to DL tonight and thinking of picking up something in the Where's Mickey pattern. What is considered good placement for this pattern?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure what you mean by "good placement".

UPS just delivered this Mini Hipster to my house today.


----------



## smitch425

Minniefan1 said:


> I am heading to DL tonight and thinking of picking up something in the Where's Mickey pattern. What is considered good placement for this pattern?
> 
> Thanks!



Most people try to get a full seafoam green Mickey on the front, but good placement isn't as hard to get on that pattern. Good luck. DL stock isn't nearly as good as WDW.


----------



## Minniefan1

Thanks! I'm actually from Florida, so if I don't find anything I'll check WDW during our next trip there in a few months


----------



## NikkiV72

New Vera pattern on disneystore.com this morning!  It's the Flower Power pattern, but with Mickey!  Ship magic for free shipping too!


----------



## Zandy595

Has anyone seen the Disney pattern that's like Midnight Blues?


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

Zandy595 said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the Disney pattern that's like Midnight Blues?



I've seen it Zandy, but don't remember where


----------



## blackpearl77

NikkiV72 said:


> New Vera pattern on disneystore.com this morning!  It's the Flower Power pattern, but with Mickey!  Ship magic for free shipping too!



Thanks! I just ordered the tote! With free shipping! Yippeee


----------



## S. C.

bump


----------



## wdwpirates

I am a lover of the hipsters.  I think I have 4 or 5 in various patterns.  This summer I'm using Midnight with Mickey and I'll probably use that one when we head down in December.  I get compliments on it all the time.  It's kinda cool to meet fellow Disney lovers just because of a bag!


----------



## S. C.

Zandy595 said:


> Has anyone seen the Disney pattern that's like Midnight Blues?


----------



## Zandy595

S. C. said:


>


Where?


----------



## Zandy595

New Disney Dreaming  
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2014/09/new-color-for-disney-collection-by-vera-bradley-coming-september-19-to-marketplace-co-op-in-downtown-disney-marketplace/


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

Zandy595 said:


> New Disney Dreaming
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2014/09/new-color-for-disney-collection-by-vera-bradley-coming-september-19-to-marketplace-co-op-in-downtown-disney-marketplace/



Ugh!  I am not liking this new pattern at all.  I much prefer the use of a more subtle Mickey, like in the Where's Mickey print and the Perfect Petals print.  To me the prints with the little cartoonish Mickey's seems like a baby bag or a little girl's purse.  Lol. Not a fan of this one.


----------



## Echo queen

tinkerbellybutton said:


> Ugh!  I am not liking this new pattern at all.  I much prefer the use of a more subtle Mickey, like in the Where's Mickey print and the Perfect Petals print.  To me the prints with the little cartoonish Mickey's seems like a baby bag or a little girl's purse.  Lol. Not a fan of this one.



Agree, like


----------



## Tink575

I just bought the new one today at Downtown Disney, I only found one with Mickey on it and I heard there have been loads of returns. Out of about 25 hipsters, 1 had Mickey and 1 had a Minnie on it but the zipper was broken!


----------



## Zandy595

Tink575 said:


> I just bought the new one today at Downtown Disney, I only found one with Mickey on it and I heard there have been loads of returns. Out of about 25 hipsters, 1 had Mickey and 1 had a Minnie on it but the zipper was broken!


From the pictures, they make it seem like Mickey and Minnie are everywhere.


----------



## Sarahleigh

Does anyone know if the Disney Vera Bradley bags can be found in Disney stores OUTSIDE of The World? I really want to get one for our upcoming trip but don't live near a Disney store and would really like to see one in person before ordering offline... we'll be traveling this weekend and there is a store about an hour from where we are heading and could make the special trip to see.


----------



## Catira

Sarahleigh said:


> Does anyone know if the Disney Vera Bradley bags can be found in Disney stores OUTSIDE of The World? I really want to get one for our upcoming trip but don't live near a Disney store and would really like to see one in person before ordering offline... we'll be traveling this weekend and there is a store about an hour from where we are heading and could make the special trip to see.



The only place you can purchase disney Vera Bradley items is at the disney parks or downtown disney. If placement is not an issue you can order some of the disney Veras online via disney store website. Latest print not available online yet.


----------



## disneybounddd

I currently have 6 Disney VB items and I love it! All are different styles and I can use them for anything. My favorite is the where's Mickey pattern. I use my duffel bag to bring everything down to the world, and use my hipster bag in the parks, its the perfect size! Can't wait to get some of the new pattern


----------



## OrangeBirdGirl

I've been addicted for a few years now.  I used to spend a lot more on other brands of bags but realized how heavy they are after carrying a VB.  

In the parks I usually do the Mini Hipster.  That is able to fit 2 disposable ponchos (if going during rain season) plus a vinylmation for trading.  Still has room to throw a couple pins that we would buy in there.  When I don't have to worry about carrying ponchos it fits a couple vinylmation plus sunglasses.


----------



## automaticsoap

DisneyStore.com is offering 10% off Vera Bradley bags until Sunday!  The code is VERACHIC.  It's also stackable with the free shipping over $75 code.


----------



## Gryhndmom

At WDW right now and at epcot today mousegears store had the new vera bags....much much better in person !  Didn't like the pictures posted but in person I totally wanted to buy....so I did...good placement of mickey and Minnie on the cross body .


----------



## Phoenixrising

Just to let everyone know that on both the CDN and USA websites Vera Bradley.com is having one heck of a sale. Up to 70% off alot of handbags and accessories on their older patterns. I scored 2 On the Go bags off the CDN website and even with all the taxes, shipping and duties it cost me $70 for the pair of them. I can't find anything for even half the quality of Vera Bradley for even remotely that price. Worth checking out. I got them in the Dogwood and Citron patterns and I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Pooh2

Never had any interest in Vera Bradley bags. My daughter-in-law saw her co-worker's disney VB and decided to get one for my birthday. With the flip of a switch, I am so hooked! I picked up a couple more on our recent trip to Disneyland. Oooiiiii,,, what did she get me into!!??


----------



## Phoenixrising

To be honest, I wasn't that interested in Vera Bradley until I saw the Disney inspired patterns then I was hooked. I got my first one in Nov/13, as my previous purse was ready to implode and loved it. I've had mine for almost a year now, and it's worn really well. Unfortunatley I can only buy them online via the VB web store or at the parks as they don't sell them Canada. Now when I get them I can throw my original one in the wash and alternate between the 3 purses. I love that the cross body bags are low profile and don't bang into my hips all the time.


----------



## Pooh2

As stated above, I am a new VB fan. Do any veteran VB owners have an idea of how long a pattern is left in production?


----------



## Gryhndmom

Pooh2 said:


> As stated above, I am a new VB fan. Do any veteran VB owners have an idea of how long a pattern is left in production?



Good question !  It seems to me that a pattern is generally out about a year and then "retired" for the non-disney patterns.  Believe midnight mickey has been out over a year so maybe disney vera is out until the sell out production.  At perfect petals lunch in May they brought back a couple of patterns previously sold out.


----------



## mickey1968

I have a new Grand Traveler in Jazzy Blooms on its way for my trip in 1 month and 1 day! I picked it up on with an extra 30% off the sale price. I wanted one of the newer patterns but couldn't pass up the discount.

I have 3 of the Mickey patterned bags - a Vera tote in Where's Mickey that I carry to work everyday, a Midnight with Mickey backpack for my park bag and then a Midnight with Mickey large cosmetic that use to carry art supplies to my cardmaking and art journal classes. I will no doubt pick up another on my next trip.


----------



## BarbieGal457

wdwpirates said:


> I am a lover of the hipsters.  I think I have 4 or 5 in various patterns.  This summer I'm using Midnight with Mickey and I'll probably use that one when we head down in December.  I get compliments on it all the time.  It's kinda cool to meet fellow Disney lovers just because of a bag!



WDWPirates I quoted you specifically since I think you might have a great opinion for my question!!

I have been stalking this thread and the VB selections on the Disney site for quite a while now. I really, really over pack my purse and am determined not to do that on vacation anymore. My issue is as follows: I am totally torn between the mini hipster and the hipster!

I love the idea of the mini hipster having its own wallet portion. I take a bit of cash, my debit card and a credit card as a safety net. Beyond that I carry my iPhone, small hand sanitizer and lip balm, a pack of stomach medicine (credit card sized) and a small sunglasses case. 

However, I think I would be more likely to use the regular hipster in everyday life (working in the city, commuting, errands etc) since then I take more like my bigger wallet, keys, etc. My main worry is the bigger hipster will knock against my side all day and make me want to toss it into the lagoon.

What would you pick and why? Price isn't a concern since it's only a ~$10 difference. A VB store just opened in my mall so I'm going to try both on this weekend but I thought it would be more helpful to also get opinions of everyone who's used them in the parks.


----------



## thelittlemermaid2

I am also a fan of the more subtle prints. Outside of the parks it is a great way to incorporate a little more Disney into each day!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I've had a hipster for a year, and if you hang the purse low enough it doesn't bang against you as much as other crossbody purses. I just got in the mail my 2 On the Go purses, and like them just as much. Honestly I like both equaliy. Even though I don't put that much stuff in my purse, I like that I can throw a book, or my Kindle, or an umbrella into it and still have room. And this applies to both the Hipster and the On the Go styles. It's a matter of finding what works for you.


----------



## mickey1968

For everyday use, I don't wear my hipster as a crossbody. I just adjust the strap a little and use it as a regular shoulder bag.


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

I am sorry if this has been asked already.  Can anyone tell me if the large duffel in the Disney prints are carry-on compliant?  On the Vera Bradley website it lists the large duffel as carry-on compliant, but I don't see that specified on the Disney website.  Thanks.


----------



## Zandy595

tinkerbellybutton said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked already.  Can anyone tell me if the large duffel in the Disney prints are carry-on compliant?  On the Vera Bradley website it lists the large duffel as carry-on compliant, but I don't see that specified on the Disney website.  Thanks.


I think it depends on if it fits the airline's carry-on size restrictions.  You can probably find it on the airline's website.


----------



## S. C.

BarbieGal457 said:


> WDWPirates I quoted you specifically since I think you might have a great opinion for my question!!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread and the VB selections on the Disney site for quite a while now. I really, really over pack my purse and am determined not to do that on vacation anymore. My issue is as follows: I am totally torn between the mini hipster and the hipster!
> 
> I love the idea of the mini hipster having its own wallet portion. I take a bit of cash, my debit card and a credit card as a safety net. Beyond that I carry my iPhone, small hand sanitizer and lip balm, a pack of stomach medicine (credit card sized) and a small sunglasses case.
> 
> However, I think I would be more likely to use the regular hipster in everyday life (working in the city, commuting, errands etc) since then I take more like my bigger wallet, keys, etc. My main worry is the bigger hipster will knock against my side all day and make me want to toss it into the lagoon.
> 
> What would you pick and why? Price isn't a concern since it's only a ~$10 difference. A VB store just opened in my mall so I'm going to try both on this weekend but I thought it would be more helpful to also get opinions of everyone who's used them in the parks.


I use the Little Hipster everyday It also has a built in wallet.. Bigger than the mini hipster, doesn't measure as big as the regular hipster but i can actually fit more in it.


----------



## Zandy595

S. C. said:


> I use the Little Hipster everyday It also has a built in wallet.. Bigger than the mini hipster, doesn't measure as big as the regular hipster but i can actually fit more in it.


Me too.  It fits everything I need, even my mini umbrella.


----------



## BarbieGal457

Ahhh I have 42 days to decide and I'm still confused! I think I changed my mind now to the tote with the open top. I generally don't love open top bags but I think it's pretty cute! After this trip we are going back for a big trip May into June so I can always pick up something else then! I'm enabling myself haha


----------



## mickey1968

Well, I decided that the Grand Traveler bag I ordered a few weeks ago is going to be too big to count as a personal item and fit under the seat in addition to my roll-on 19 inch suitcase. So...I just happened to check the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales this weekend and was able to score a Weekender for $48 and a Little Hipster for $22.50! Both are in Plum Crazy that I L-O-V-E!! Can't wait until they come this week. I only have 13 days until my trip (I had to postpone a couple of weeks ago.)

The Cyber Monday sale is still going on until well, Monday  Hope you guys can score some new Veras for your collections.


----------



## BarbieGal457

Back with another question - does anyone own the Smartphone Wristlet that also owns an iPhone 6? I have Googled and searched and just can't find anything on whether the 6 will fit - the consensus seems to be the 5/5s will, but just no info is coming up about the 6. I have a very slim case on it but would be willing to take it off if that makes the difference between fitting and not.

I want to add the Bouncing Bouquet wristlet to my shopping list, and I know I can try it when I get there, but I'm really trying to get my money allotted for shopping. If I don't have some sort of list in place when I get to Disney I end up going hog wild! We were going to travel with just 2 carry-ons (short trip and only one day driving over to Disney) but I'm thinking I will need more space for my souvenirs! I fear what my list will be on our big trip in May/June!


----------



## delilah

The Iphone 6 fits in the cell phone wristlet.  Not the bigger phone, but the regular size one.


----------



## hbg4

The Disney store has up to 25% off all Vera Bradley disney bags and wallets plus free shipping.


----------



## Zandy595

hbg4 said:


> The Disney store has up to 25% off all Vera Bradley disney bags and wallets plus free shipping.


15% off 1 Vera Bradley item, 20% off 2 Vera Bradley items, 25% off 3 or more Vera Bradley items.


----------



## Pooh2

hbg4 said:


> The Disney store has up to 25% off all Vera Bradley disney bags and wallets plus free shipping.



Someone posted this on the budget board earlier today so I jumped on it. I am new to VB and feel a little bit like an addict!


----------



## tlovesdis

I wasn't planning on buying another Disney Vera, but my parents gave me a very nice gift card for my birthday trip this past weekend and I ended up with a new hipster!!!


----------



## ToddyLu

The official Vera Ebay store has some great items too, just added more stock.  Totes for $19.99 in certain patterns, etc.  Clutch wallet for 9.99 I think.


----------



## Pookasaurus

Yay for sales! I was able to order the backpack (petals) I've had my eye on for our upcoming trip and then to save 5% more the cosmetic case to match which basically ended up free as a result


----------



## mickey1968

Don't forget you can also use your Disney VISA to get an additional 10% if it is over $50 and also go through ebates.com to get cash back there too. I did this last year when I bought my Midnight with Mickey backpack before my trip.


----------



## jessic2422

Do you guys think I will be able to find the mickeys perfect petals hipster at wdw?  It is sold out online. Also is there somewhere to see all the patterns available?  Thanks I am a Vera newbie


----------



## Pooh2

Just posted on a different thread but this looks like a better spot for my questions. 
Are the disney VBs available in the parks or just in DTD?
What stores carry them in DTD?


----------



## Zandy595

The store at DTD that has the most VB is Cherry Tree Lane in the Marketplace Co-Op.


----------



## mickey1968

I just saw a job posting today for a manager for a VB in our outlet stores here in OKC! We already have a full-price store at our Penn Square Mall but this is going to be so much more dangerous! At least once it is open I can use my souvenir money for Disney stuff instead of hitting the VB outlet store three times in one trip!


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

Any rumors on new Disney Vera patterns coming this year?


----------



## lilia78

Thanks to disboards I was introduced to the Vera Bradley Disney collection. I ordered the Where's Mickey large hipster and Mickeys Perfect Petals large duffel! I can't wait, I just hope they are here in time for my trip.


----------



## Pooh2

lilia78 said:


> Thanks to disboards I was introduced to the Vera Bradley Disney collection. I ordered the Where's Mickey large hipster and Mickeys Perfect Petals large duffel! I can't wait, I just hope they are here in time for my trip.



Enjoy!!


----------



## powellrj

mickey1968 said:


> I just saw a job posting today for a manager for a VB in our outlet stores here in OKC! We already have a full-price store at our Penn Square Mall but this is going to be so much more dangerous! At least once it is open I can use my souvenir money for Disney stuff instead of hitting the VB outlet store three times in one trip!



I thought we were the only ones to hit the outlet store 3 times on our last trip!


----------



## disneymom124

Pooh2 said:


> Just posted on a different thread but this looks like a better spot for my questions.
> Are the disney VBs available in the parks or just in DTD?
> What stores carry them in DTD?


There are several shops on the right hand side of Main Street (3 or so down) that sell the Disney Vera's.  I have the Midnight Mickey's and it was a perfect bag for visiting the Magic Kingdom.  To be honest, I bought it on eBay brand new and paid about $40 less than the park price of $75.


----------



## disneymom124

jessic2422 said:


> Do you guys think I will be able to find the mickeys perfect petals hipster at wdw?  It is sold out online. Also is there somewhere to see all the patterns available?  Thanks I am a Vera newbie



Try eBay.


----------



## DisneyHoover

I love Vera Bradley in general and especially love the Disney Vera prints. I love the Vera crossbodys for the parks -- they can hold some snacks and the essentials but aren't overly big.


----------



## S. C.

I wish they would come out with a Disney Vera on the go style!


----------



## pixiesnake

I have a question for all of you Vera experts. I don't own one yet but saw the "Mickey and Minnie Mouse Disney Dreaming All In One Crossbody Purse" (that's the title on the Disney Store website) and really like it. It is small, has two zippered compartments and a spot for cell phone and comes with a wrist strap and a cross body strap. I saw it while at Disney and my iPhone 5 fits in the cell phone spot, but didn't buy it because I will be upgrading to the iPhone 6 and wasn't sure if it will fit. Does anyone own this and an iPhone 6? Does it fit? Thanks.


----------



## goofystitchfan

Pixiesnake... not sure if you had a reply. This new layout is a bit confusing to me. I have a mini hipster and large as well as an iphone 6. If you would like me to take pictures of both them with the phone, I would be happy to if this would help you out. Please send me a PM incase i miss your reply as I am not always on here and the PM will go right to my email.


----------



## hsmamato2

well I thought I would never need to join here.... but I was wrong!  After getting the Disney VB hipster,and I love it.... but 'needed' a different, larger purse for traveling needs, I just ordered a small VB Dis backpack (ebay NWT) HOW did this happen to me????? oh wait....I know on my last trip I saw the VB bags everywhere at Disney...and started 'needing' more....those fabrics are so cute!


----------



## Gryhndmom

hsmamato2 said:


> well I thought I would never need to join here.... but I was wrong!  After getting the Disney VB hipster,and I love it.... but 'needed' a different, larger purse for traveling needs, I just ordered a small VB Dis backpack (ebay NWT) HOW did this happen to me????? oh wait....I know on my last trip I saw the VB bags everywhere at Disney...and started 'needing' more....those fabrics are so cute!



Vera  and disney are soooo good at hooking us in !  I am hoping for a vera event like they did last May....just looking for an excuse to go back to WDW !


----------



## Gryhndmom

Saw the new Disney Vera bags coming out in March or April...one is pink with mickey heads and the other is black. Merchandise manager Steve posted this information today on the Disney Parks Blog. I of course asked if there would be a Vera event like last year (perfect petals brunch) and I hope he replies YES!


----------



## pixiesnake

goofystitchfan said:


> Pixiesnake... not sure if you had a reply. This new layout is a bit confusing to me. I have a mini hipster and large as well as an iphone 6. If you would like me to take pictures of both them with the phone, I would be happy to if this would help you out. Please send me a PM incase i miss your reply as I am not always on here and the PM will go right to my email.



Thank you so much for your offer. I just returned from Disney and was able to find the answer for myself. In a very slim case the iPhone 6 will fit in the Crossbody but is a VERY tight fit.


----------



## goofystitchfan

That must be the cellphone crossbody Pixiesnake. There is plenty of room in the mini hipster and definitely the large hipster.


----------



## MagentaMulan

Does anyone know if the VB Weekender would fit under the seat of a plane? (I normally fly with Jetblue to WDW. I looked at the dimensions of the under seat storage, but it's confusing)


----------



## Eliza32

........simply cannot understand why there are no Vera stores in the UK.........


----------



## goofystitchfan

MagentaMulan said:


> Does anyone know if the VB Weekender would fit under the seat of a plane? (I normally fly with Jetblue to WDW. I looked at the dimensions of the under seat storage, but it's confusing)


Yes.. I put my weekender  under the seats on Jet Blue.. plenty of room!


----------



## goofystitchfan

Eliza32 said:


> ........simply cannot understand why there are no Vera stores in the UK.........


Are you looking for Vera in general or Disney Vera? Can you purchase on line? I am happy to help out if you need it.


----------



## MagentaMulan

goofystitchfan said:


> Yes.. I put my weekender  under the seats on Jet Blue.. plenty of room!


Thank you!


----------



## nkereina

Ok VB lovers... I need your help! I'm brand new to Vera Bradley and my first purchase will be the black VB Weekender bag. I'm going to be traveling for work a lot in the near future, and this looks ideal for what I need. 

I found the bag in the VB outlet store at my local outlet mall. Normally $140, marked down by 40% off. Is this a pretty standard sale for the outlets? You know how some outlets always have the same things on sale? Only thing I didn't like about it is that the two front pockets were open, whereas the "non outlet" version had a zipper pocket which is more useful. Do VB bags ever go on sale in normal stores outside of the outlet? What's the best place to buy them from for the best chance at a sale?

Thanks all!


----------



## goofystitchfan

Go on Vera Bradley on line. There are some on sale right now for $60. If you go thru ebates and then vera you will get a bit more back too! Check it out you have nothing to lose. I find that in my VB outlet I can get a better deal if I watch the sales on line.[/QUOTE]


nkereina said:


> Ok VB lovers... I need your help! I'm brand new to Vera Bradley and my first purchase will be the black VB Weekender bag. I'm going to be traveling for work a lot in the near future, and this looks ideal for what I need.
> 
> I found the bag in the VB outlet store at my local outlet mall. Normally $140, marked down by 40% off. Is this a pretty standard sale for the outlets? You know how some outlets always have the same things on sale? Only thing I didn't like about it is that the two front pockets were open, whereas the "non outlet" version had a zipper pocket which is more useful. Do VB bags ever go on sale in normal stores outside of the outlet? What's the best place to buy them from for the best chance at a sale?
> 
> Thanks all![/QUOTE


----------



## nkereina

goofystitchfan said:


> Go on Vera Bradley on line. There are some on sale right now for $60. If you go thru ebates and then vera you will get a bit more back too! Check it out you have nothing to lose. I find that in my VB outlet I can get a better deal if I watch the sales on line.


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply. I'm just looking for the black suede one, not a patterened one. Haven't been lucky enough to catch the one I want on sale at all, it always seems to be $140. Do they ever do semi annual sales, coupons, or anything like that?


----------



## hsmamato2

Advice needed..... HOw do I clean my purse? It is getting a little dingy in spots.... I was thinking of hand washing those spots in cold water and hanging to dry.... I was also thinking of scotchguarding after that....any advice?


----------



## ciadriamom

Hey ladies. Anyone from the Northeast going to the Outlet Sale?


----------



## nkereina

ciadriamom said:


> Hey ladies. Anyone from the Northeast going to the Outlet Sale?


 
Tell me more - is the outlet store doing a big sale? We have one here in Niagara Falls


----------



## hsmamato2

ciadriamom said:


> Hey ladies. Anyone from the Northeast going to the Outlet Sale?


what where when?


----------



## Melindarella

According to the VB website, there is an outlet sale in Ft. Wayne Indiana April 8th - 12th. 

Would LOVE to go - wish it was closer!!


----------



## mickey1968

hsmamato2 said:


> Advice needed..... HOw do I clean my purse? It is getting a little dingy in spots.... I was thinking of hand washing those spots in cold water and hanging to dry.... I was also thinking of scotchguarding after that....any advice?



I always Scothguard mine as soon as I get them, but honestly they still get dingy on the straps mostly. But, you can just throw it in with your laundry. They are almost all washable. If it is a tote with cardboard bottom, remove that first. I washed my older bright red deco daisy hipster and it did great. No fading at all. Just hung it up to dry.


----------



## ciadriamom

Every year there is a huge sale at the home base for Vera Bradley. It's a weekend long event.


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

I live in Fort Wayne. I usually go to the outlet sale every year.  Fantastic deals and it can be a little overwhelming. So much Vera. But it's so much fun too! I can post pic this year on this thread if you would like.


----------



## ciadriamom

That would be awesome.  I've always wanted to go  ~~ but I don't know if my travel expenses would outweigh the savings.


----------



## S. C.

hsmamato2 said:


> Advice needed..... HOw do I clean my purse? It is getting a little dingy in spots.... I was thinking of hand washing those spots in cold water and hanging to dry.... I was also thinking of scotchguarding after that....any advice?


Go to vera bradley . com  under each bag it will tell how to clean them. Most can be put in washer remove cardboard if it is removable. Hang up to air dry do not put them in the dryer.


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

Got my tickets for the outlet sale.  Anyone else going?


----------



## goofystitchfan

Way too far for me being in Boston. Have you been before? Are the items at that much of a discount?


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

Yes I go every year because I live in Fort Wayne. And the discounts are pretty good!  There aren't any of the new spring patterns.  Just last year and later.


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

FYI Vera is on sale on Zulily today.


----------



## ToddyLu

OMG!!!!!!!!  Have ya'll seen the new Disney Microfber Hidden Mickey bags !!!!!  They are on the Disney store website...limit two per customer, five styles looks like...Awesome


----------



## Gryhndmom

Yup...broke down and ordered the hot pink microfiber...sigh....now to stalk the ups delivery truck !


----------



## lilmissdisney216

I have a couple Veras! I have a large handle bag in the flutter by print and the wallet to match. I have 2 hipsters in plum petals and island blooms. They are my favorite! Hoping to get a Disney Vera while I'm in Florida this June! Not going to lie that I am extremely obsessed.


----------



## S. C.

Did everyone see/read the article where Vera Bradley is closing the factory in Fort Wayne and another 250 jobs are going to China!  I've decided to start buying Stephanie Dawn instead of Vera Stephanie Dawn is made in the USA and cheaper. Vera on the go is $70 new, Stephanie Dawn shoulder bag almost exact same measurements is $53 new.


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

Vera Bradley Outlet sale ready for business.


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

Just got back from VB outlet sale.


----------



## Funfire240

I'm heading there on Thursday! Looking forward to a day of shopping with my mother !


----------



## Greenfield1984

Hey everyone, 

I'm going to get myself a vera bradley hipster for mother's day on our upcoming trip.  I was going to order one online but want to see the prints in person (also shipping the bags to Canada is expensive).  

I was wondering what the prices and selection for the hipsters is like at the outlet mall in orlando? 

Also, if I choose to get a Disney one instead, how prevalent are they in the parks? are they usuallly in stock? and which stores do they sell them at? We're doing Epcot our first day so if they sell them at Mousegears that would be perfect. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

I've been carrying a Baggallini messenger bag to the parks, but I'm considering the Where's Mickey Mini Hipster. I'm pretty excited about the possibility of a smaller bag! I just can't decide if I want the mini hipster or the large hipster..


----------



## Gryhndmom

I really like the large hipster to hold my phone, inhaler , sunglasses etc and then hubby's car keys, sunglasses etc.  Also allows for smaller purchases like pins.


----------



## mickey1968

The Outlet will have a pretty good selection but the patterns are limited. They may only have 4-5 different patterns and they are the ones that have been retired within the last few months to a year. I made three trips to the Orlando outlet on my last Disney trip. Also, the Disney bags are much easier to find now than when they first came out. They do carry them at Mousegears, AK Disney Outfitters, and the Jewelry shop on Main Street, but not at the Emporium. I honestly don't remember seeing any at DHS, but I am sure they have them too. They also have them atDTD at the new Cherry Tree lane and in limited quantity at the big Disney store ( in the same room with the watches).

I don't know what you guys mean about Obsessed!


----------



## Dis703

Funny I just found this thread here today. I'm considering purchasing a VB Double Zip backpack for our upcoming trip to use as a combined diaper bag and purse. I normally carry both a small purse and a small diaper bag (over the shoulder) but I find it's a pain to carry so we mostly leave it on the stroller. Looks like I can pick one up for around $50 which is half the price of full retail for an older print.  I assume that's a good price? I normally spend nothing on bags or purses so it still feels like a lot to me, lol.

Do you think a VB backpack is a comfy option for Disney?


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

Dis703 said:


> Funny I just found this thread here today. I'm considering purchasing a VB Double Zip backpack for our upcoming trip to use as a combined diaper bag and purse. I normally carry both a small purse and a small diaper bag (over the shoulder) but I find it's a pain to carry so we mostly leave it on the stroller. Looks like I can pick one up for around $50 which is half the price of full retail for an older print.  I assume that's a good price? I normally spend nothing on bags or purses so it still feels like a lot to me, lol.
> 
> Do you think a VB backpack is a comfy option for Disney?



I've never carried a VB backpack, but I think they'd be great! I see lots of people with them at the parks.


----------



## hsmamato2

YES! I just used my new Disney VB backpack(the smaller one with one flap front pocket and zip top) in Dc for a few days of touring....it was great- perfect size, comfortable in the heat, I love it! (switched from my baggalini messenger bag for comfort)


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

hsmamato2 said:


> YES! I just used my new Disney VB backpack(the smaller one with one flap front pocket and zip top) in Dc for a few days of touring....it was great- perfect size, comfortable in the heat, I love it! (switched from my baggalini messenger bag for comfort)



I'm swapping to a mini hipster from the baggallini messenger! I loved it, but my hip always ended up so sweaty from the baggallini!!


----------



## GrumpyMom25

I have quite a few VB bags but have never carried one during our trips to Disney.  Just wondering for those of you who have gone to the parks during the summer, how do they hold up on rainy days?


----------



## Dis703

hsmamato2 said:


> YES! I just used my new Disney VB backpack(the smaller one with one flap front pocket and zip top) in Dc for a few days of touring....it was great- perfect size, comfortable in the heat, I love it! (switched from my baggalini messenger bag for comfort)


 
Sounds similar to the one I'm looking at. It's smaller than the other backpacks and has a zip top that flips open. I'm definitely leaning towards buying it. As the kids get older and move away from strollers I think it will be a much better option than a one strap over the shoulder bag.


----------



## hsmamato2

Mine has the zip top that doesn't have a flap, just the zipper,I can't remember the names of the styles, but it is smaller than the campus backpack.... probably overall about the same size as my baggalini msgr. bag for storage etc but much more comfortable(I can't stand that shoulder buckle/strap)


----------



## hsmamato2

oh...and then there's the 100% cuteness factor of a Mickey VB backpack


----------



## mickey1968

I have the backpack in Midnight with Mickey and it is the smaller size than what they have in the other patterns. I love it. It is just the right size. I wear it just on one shoulder most of the time unless I need both hands free.

Just a side note: I have seen three other gals locally with Mickey Vera bags in the last couple of weeks! Two with Hipsters and one with the backpack. I always look to see what Vera prints people are carrying.


----------



## Pooh2

Disney Store online is having their Vera sale: With code "VERALOVE" it's 10% off 1 item, 20% off 2, 30% off 3 items. 
SHIPMAGIC combines for free shipping but Disney Visa 10% off could not combine with VERALOVE. 
Happy Shopping!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

Just got my first Disney VB!! I love it already!


----------



## Gryhndmom

amber_cntrygrl said:


> View attachment 91579 Just got my first Disney VB!! I love it already!



Congrats !  Now the obsession will just grow and grow !  I love the print you got!


----------



## mickey1968

Just got my VB birthday card in the mail today! 25% off entire purchase online, in a VB store or Outlet store. I have been waiting for it to come so I could get myself a new summer purse.


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

Gryhndmom said:


> Congrats !  Now the obsession will just grow and grow !  I love the print you got!


Thank you!


----------



## Pooh2

Disneystore online is running 30% off select veras: Bouncing Bouquet and Where's Mickey. 
They do not have alot of styles left.
Maybe they are clearing out to make way for a new pattern?


----------



## Gryhndmom

Pooh2 said:


> Disneystore online is running 30% off select veras: Bouncing Bouquet and Where's Mickey.
> They do not have alot of styles left.
> Maybe they are clearing out to make way for a new pattern?



I would love to see a new pattern and a nice vera event like they had last year at Disneyworld!


----------



## vanyel

50% + an additional 20% ( after the 50) at our outlet center this weekend.  I bought the hipster, the hanging organizer, and a pill container and I only spent $52 for everything!  I restrained myself because I already have a fair amount of VB!


----------



## Gryhndmom

vanyel said:


> 50% + an additional 20% ( after the 50) at our outlet center this weekend.  I bought the hipster, the hanging organizer, and a pill container and I only spent $52 for everything!  I restrained myself because I already have a fair amount of VB!



SCORE!  It's like an extra present to get a great deal !


----------



## goofystitchfan

WOW.... what a score! 



vanyel said:


> 50% + an additional 20% ( after the 50) at our outlet center this weekend.  I bought the hipster, the hanging organizer, and a pill container and I only spent $52 for everything!  I restrained myself because I already have a fair amount of VB!


----------



## Gryhndmom

DVc members...new vera print for DVC members available through the Member website under special offers.  Couldn't resist the tote....like I need another tote but liked the logo much, much better than the other one offered a few months ago!


----------



## mmounsey

I racked up last summer finishing up most of my wish list of Where's Mickey...duffle, cosmetic bag, hipster bag and the zip id case...but feel like I need more of the cosmetic bags in other patterns...and of course, while just now browsing disneystore.com...I noticed a sale...sigh...this cannot be good...I do have a few little pieces that are non-disney, but the disney patterns are so cute!

Off to browse...


----------



## MataHari22

I really didn't like Vera Bradley bags, until I saw the Mickey ones, then I was kind interested.  Still wasn't sure.  Then I decided to buy the Perfect Petals.  I wanted a new bag for my WDW trip this year.  Been using it every day for the last couple of months and I really like it.  Last month I also got a small fuchsia one.  Now, yesterday, I'm not sure what came over me, and I ordered two more.   A cross body in tango red, I think and a cross body mail bag in cheery blossoms. 
 

Also, I cannot say that if I see this one again at WDW and I haven't seen any other souvenirs that I really like, that I won't get this one.  Lol.


----------



## Flora Fan

Disneystore online has a few Vera bags 30% off.  Today only clearance items are an additional 25% off.  I just got a Vera Mickey bag for nearly 1/2 price.


----------



## Anesthesia Fine

MataHari22 said:


> I really didn't like Vera Bradley bags, until I saw the Mickey ones, then I was kind interested.  Still wasn't sure.  Then I decided to buy the Perfect Petals.  I wanted a new bag for my WDW trip this year.  Been using it every day for the last couple of months and I really like it.  Last month I also got a small fuchsia one.  Now, yesterday, I'm not sure what came over me, and I ordered two more.   A cross body in tango red, I think and a cross body mail bag in cheery blossoms.
> View attachment 108810
> 
> Also, I cannot say that if I see this one again at WDW and I haven't seen any other souvenirs that I really like, that I won't get this one.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 108812



SAME. I bought that Where's Mickey mini-hipster and love it, decided to pick up a black one (the Mickey heads! TOO CUTE!), and was all "meh, I'm good, I'm not crazy about the rest of the Disney patterns"...

...and then I was on zulily a couple weeks ago and I don't know what happened, exactly, but anyway my credit card is all "so we're taking a break now, right?"


----------



## MataHari22

Anesthesia Fine said:


> SAME. I bought that Where's Mickey mini-hipster and love it, decided to pick up a black one (the Mickey heads! TOO CUTE!), and was all "meh, I'm good, I'm not crazy about the rest of the Disney patterns"...
> 
> ...and then I was on zulily a couple weeks ago and I don't know what happened, exactly, but anyway my credit card is all "so we're taking a break now, right?"



Oh, I am so not allowed to buy anything for myself until I am on my trip.  Not only did I purchase the VB bags, but on the same day, I also found a few perfect pieces of jewelry that will be cute for DisneyBounding when I go down in November.  I already have clothes I can combine to do Snow (which I did already last year), Belle, and Ariel. The red purse will be perfect for all three outfits.  She is also making me a Tinkerbell / Peter Pan bangle bracelet instead of the normal Tink necklace she makes.  She is going to add a Jolly Roger ship charm, and a feather with a red bead on it, to the Tink charm with the green and white bead, and stamp the round charm Fly Away to Neverland.


----------



## Anesthesia Fine

Love it!


----------



## Kat73

Just got my Vera Where's Mickey mini hipster in the mail today and I am super excited! I think it is going to be perfect for my next solo trip, because it is JUST the right size to hold my Nook (samsung galaxy). It can also hold my travel journal as long as I don't want to zip the top up.


----------



## LizzyS

Kat73 said:


> Just got my Vera Where's Mickey mini hipster in the mail today and I am super excited! I think it is going to be perfect for my next solo trip, because it is JUST the right size to hold my Nook (samsung galaxy). It can also hold my travel journal as long as I don't want to zip the top up.



I just ordered this bag from Disneystore.com last night as they had it on sale.  I have the Midnight with Mickey hipster, but kind of wanted something a bit smaller, too.  I love how lightweight Vera purses are!


----------



## jesster

Subbing to this thread! I have a few VB bags (my favs are the large duffle and the get carried away tote), but I ordered my first Disney VB - the campus backpack in Disney Dreaming - and it should be here any day now! I'll post a picture when it arrives!


----------



## beldred

Love this thread! Can't believe I didn't find it before now, LOL. Over the last few years I have become more and more hooked on VB. I am not really into crazy prints so it took me a while to warm up but I fell in love with a couple of the simpler patterns and now I'm hooked! I just purchased a Where's Mickey mini-hipster that I planned to use on our next trip to WDW (I used a mini-hipster in Baroque last year and it was PERFECT, barely noticed I had it on!) but now our trip has been moved from September to February. So I'm thinking about maybe a small backpack that could hold the jackets we'll have to wear in the mornings. Walking back and forth to a locker is not something I'm willing to do. I want something as small as possible that could hold 3 sweatshirt type jackets, that weighs as little as possible, and that can smush down or be sat on for rides. So it seemed like Vera Bradley might be a good fit. Never bought any of their backpacks, so with all that info is there anything any of you guys can recommend from the VB line? Doesn't have to be available in a disney print, though that's certainly a bonus. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MataHari22

beldred said:


> Love this thread! Can't believe I didn't find it before now, LOL. Over the last few years I have become more and more hooked on VB. I am not really into crazy prints so it took me a while to warm up but I fell in love with a couple of the simpler patterns and now I'm hooked! I just purchased a Where's Mickey mini-hipster that I planned to use on our next trip to WDW (I used a mini-hipster in Baroque last year and it was PERFECT, barely noticed I had it on!) but now our trip has been moved from September to February. So I'm thinking about maybe a small backpack that could hold the jackets we'll have to wear in the mornings. Walking back and forth to a locker is not something I'm willing to do. I want something as small as possible that could hold 3 sweatshirt type jackets, that weighs as little as possible, and that can smush down or be sat on for rides. So it seemed like Vera Bradley might be a good fit. Never bought any of their backpacks, so with all that info is there anything any of you guys can recommend from the VB line? Doesn't have to be available in a disney print, though that's certainly a bonus.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



If you go on the VB website, you can look at all the styles they have and they even have video clips so that you can see them on an actual person for size comparison.  I would make sure you get one with all zippers for the parks, some have flap pockets, so you definitely want something secure.


----------



## jesster

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/f5/d5/31/f5d53128d8d1fd6f29037e8b74dff555.jpg

Just unboxed my Disney Dreaming Campus Backpack. I love it! I have excellent Mickey and Minnie images and the print is absolutely gorgeous in person! Yay!


----------



## LizzyS

jesster said:


> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/f5/d5/31/f5d53128d8d1fd6f29037e8b74dff555.jpg
> 
> Just unboxed my Disney Dreaming Campus Backpack. I love it! I have excellent Mickey and Minnie images and the print is absolutely gorgeous in person! Yay!



Wow, you got great pattern placement considering you couldn't pick it out yourself!


----------



## hsmamato2

Vera  outlet for July 4 sale.....so many choices!!!!!!!!


----------



## hsmamato2

I got another large hipster with a gorgeous grey background (don't know names) for 24.00!!!! Its times like that i wish i was a hoarder.....


----------



## jesster

LizzyS said:


> Wow, you got great pattern placement considering you couldn't pick it out yourself!


Thanks! I was super pleased! Couldn't have asked for a cuter placement of M&M


----------



## Mloper

I ordered the mini hipster but now I'm not sure if it's big enough, should I have ordede the regular size hipster....thoughts?


----------



## Gryhndmom

I have both...for the parks I like the bigger hipster to hold car keys, small camera, sunglasses, small purchases etc.  For just stops around town, I like the mini since it is perfect for credit cards, my asthma inhaler and phone.


----------



## beldred

I use a mini-hipster for the parks. Last trip mine held: cell phone, digital camera, cash, credit cards, 2 empty folded ziploc bags, chapstick, bandaids, travel sunscreen, 2 new dollar ponchos, about 5 index cards (with rez numbers and stuff on them) and a few pins for trading. I might even be forgetting something. It seemed like a LOT of stuff, but all small in size I suppose. The bag was not overloaded or feel stuffed and was so lightweight I barely noticed it, even with my resort mug clipped to the strap with a carabiner.


----------



## patches07

*I have this one and I love it !!!!!*


----------



## Gryhndmom

Saw a video clip on the disney blog done at the downtown disney co-op.  Thought I heard the "fashionista" say new vera styles coming soon ?!   Ooohhhh...I hope so !


----------



## jesster

patches07 said:


> *I have this one and I love it !!!!!*View attachment 112726



Pretty bag!! I am in love with this pattern, especially after seeing it in person


----------



## jesster

Has anyone tried out the Little Hipster Crossbody? I'd like a smaller bag, but I need something that is big enough to hold my one biggish item -a sunglasses case, otherwise I travel pretty light (i.d. holder, chapstick and phone). I'm open to other bag suggestions, too


----------



## smitch425

jesster said:


> Has anyone tried out the Little Hipster Crossbody? I'd like a smaller bag, but I need something that is big enough to hold my one biggish item -a sunglasses case, otherwise I travel pretty light (i.d. holder, chapstick and phone). I'm open to other bag suggestions, too


My daughter has a Little Hipster, and it is a GREAT bag. She can fit her phone, her glasses case, a mirror, earbuds, hand sanitizer, her Nintendo 3DS XL, and her old MP3 player in there. She's an expert packer just like her mom.


----------



## jesster

smitch425 said:


> My daughter has a Little Hipster, and it is a GREAT bag. She can fit her phone, her glasses case, a mirror, earbuds, hand sanitizer, her Nintendo 3DS XL, and her old MP3 player in there. She's an expert packer just like her mom.



Thanks! That sounds like a good amount of room for a little bag!


----------



## hsmamato2

Oh my Oh my.... this thread is so bad..... a few days back I got a 'bradsdeal' email about the VB ebay store sale..... how could I resist? I love that hipster bag so much that I had to get 2 more! I am now up to 4 in a very short time! They had some styles at 70% off, and some at buy one,get one 50% offplus I had some ebay gift cards to use up.... what was I supposed to do????? Just a few weeks ago, I got a new hipster at the outlet sale (23.00) and my DH said,"don't you already have ONE of those?" he has no idea that I have 4,and can't imagine why I would want more than one purse my entire life! (plus that cute backpack I got last season)


----------



## Roxyfire

I just jumped on the VB bandwagon yesterday and I'm so glad I did! I picked out one on amazon that isn't disney themed but I hope will solve my travel purse situation. It's the hipster in canterbury cobalt and I also grabbed the ID holder as well, which looks to be great for going somewhere that I don't want to carry a purse but need my cards and ID. The dimensions look like its big enough to hold an iPad mini, but will it actually fit?


----------



## smitch425

Roxyfire said:


> I just jumped on the VB bandwagon yesterday and I'm so glad I did! I picked out one on amazon that isn't disney themed but I hope will solve my travel purse situation. It's the hipster in canterbury cobalt and I also grabbed the ID holder as well, which looks to be great for going somewhere that I don't want to carry a purse but need my cards and ID. The dimensions look like its big enough to hold an iPad mini, but will it actually fit?


Yes, an iPad mini fits in a regular hipster, even with an otterbox defender case and cover, which is bulky.


----------



## hsmamato2

that's part of why i started using the hipster,I stick the ipad mini into it for traveling around....


----------



## powellrj

jesster said:


> Has anyone tried out the Little Hipster Crossbody? I'd like a smaller bag, but I need something that is big enough to hold my one biggish item -a sunglasses case, otherwise I travel pretty light (i.d. holder, chapstick and phone). I'm open to other bag suggestions, too



Yes, that would be a great bag if all you want to carry is you sunglasses case, phone, id and chapstick.  I carry one now and really like it.  When I need a bigger bag, I will drop this inside a bigger one and use it like a wallet.


----------



## Roxyfire

hsmamato2 said:


> that's part of why i started using the hipster,I stick the ipad mini into it for traveling around....


Awesome, thanks! We love it for waiting at restaurants. There's some good games on the app store.


----------



## figment41

Are Vera backpacks really sturdy enough for a school back pack. 

We have friends who want them for third fourth and fifth grade. 

They are expensive but some of my Vera purses are pulling at the seams. I can not imagine what would happen with books and tablets in them everyday for more than a year. 

I did see the new material ones that almost seem like a plastic. But they are looking for the cloth. 

Just looking for experience and styles that work well

Thanks


----------



## smitch425

figment41 said:


> Are Vera backpacks really sturdy enough for a school back pack.
> 
> We have friends who want them for third fourth and fifth grade.
> 
> They are expensive but some of my Vera purses are pulling at the seams. I can not imagine what would happen with books and tablets in them everyday for more than a year.
> 
> I did see the new material ones that almost seem like a plastic. But they are looking for the cloth.
> 
> Just looking for experience and styles that work well
> 
> Thanks


My daughter uses the large messenger style bag for school and it has held up extremely well. She's put large binders with semi sharp corners in there and has had no issues. She will be using it again this year. She will be in 7th grade. Most schools don't use the big heavy textbooks anymore, so their backpacks should do well.


----------



## luvdisney00

My daughters use the Vera tote for school and they last for years.  My 6th going into 7th daughter is the type that brings every book home and stuffs that thing so it is sooo heavy but it is in perfect condition after 2 years.  My older daughter is a Jr in college and wants a new bag just because she is tired of the pattern , but her one from senior year in HS is still in great shape.  They are well worth the investment.  I personally have too many VB bags to count!!!


----------



## mickey1968

The VB backpacks are all over the place on college campuses and I see them loaded down.


----------



## dylans mommy

I am getting my first VB purse for my 30th birthday! I have had a wallet for awhile but I have wanted this purse for awhile. It's the midnight disney one!  

Here is my question for you all! Does any one have a weekender bag?  I have been looking at them and I would love one. How much can you pack in it?


----------



## smitch425

dylans mommy said:


> I am getting my first VB purse for my 30th birthday! I have had a wallet for awhile but I have wanted this purse for awhile. It's the midnight disney one!
> 
> Here is my question for you all! Does any one have a weekender bag?  I have been looking at them and I would love one. How much can you pack in it?


I have one! I've only used it a couple of times so far, but you can easily get everything you need for two or three days, including toiletries in there. I was able to pack both kids clothes for a 3 day weekend in there, plus all of our bathroom stuff (toiletries, blow dryer, flat iron). And it slips snugly over a suitcase handle, which is great!


----------



## dylans mommy

smitch425 said:


> I have one! I've only used it a couple of times so far, but you can easily get everything you need for two or three days, including toiletries in there. I was able to pack both kids clothes for a 3 day weekend in there, plus all of our bathroom stuff (toiletries, blow dryer, flat iron). And it slips snugly over a suitcase handle, which is great!



Thank you so much for responding!  That's great to hear that you can put so much in them. That is exactly what I was looking at using it for so that's awesome! Also putting over a suitcase handle is great too. We are a military family and are moving next summer to who knows where and that is definitely a PLUS!


----------



## mickey1968

dylans mommy said:


> Thank you so much for responding!  That's great to hear that you can put so much in them. That is exactly what I was looking at using it for so that's awesome! Also putting over a suitcase handle is great too. We are a military family and are moving next summer to who knows where and that is definitely a PLUS!


I have one too and actually you can put TOO MUCH in there! The challenge is to still be able to carry it!


----------



## mickey1968

Did you guys see they released new patterns and styles for the Disney Vera's today, Oct. 9?
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-op-at-walt-disney-world-resort-on-october-9/

What do you think of the patterns? I am not sure how much I like them. I like the colors on the traditional style but the white always gets so dirty on the other patterns I have. I don't like stiff, scratchy bags so I don't think the poly versions will work for me either. This round may have to be just a wallet or accessory item.


----------



## MagentaMulan

I love the new patterns because of the black, pink and white colors.


----------



## mickey1968

I like the pink in that one too.


----------



## Gryhndmom

I too like the pink.  I only wish they had given a more advanced heads up so some of us out-of-towners could have made a trip to meet Barbara and get the new styles !


----------



## vellamint

I can't figure out how big the cross body is. I really want one but I need to see it on someone.  Also would like to see the wallet. They don't have anything other than the one photo. Are they posted anywhere else!!!


----------



## Pooh2

The Disney store has Disney Dreaming and a few random other prints on sale 25% off today. 
Wonder if Disney Dreaming is on it's way out?


----------

